#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Материя- страдание?

## Dron

Всякому известна фраза "Все есть страдание".
Относится ли к этому "все" например, дерево (береза)?
Или речь только о скандхах?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Всякому известна фраза "Все есть страдание".
> Относится ли к этому "все" например, дерево (береза)?
> Или речь только о скандхах?


Да. Вот не помню, где-то давным- давно прочел фразу "Хорошо любоваться деревом - трудно быть им"

----------

Дмитрий С (11.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Да. Вот не помню, где-то давным- давно прочел фразу "Хорошо любоваться деревом - трудно быть им"
> 
> Сегодня будет хороший день?


К какому виду страданий из трех относится дерево (береза)?

----------


## Федор Ф

> К какому виду страданий из трех относится дерево (береза)?


Не знаю. А зачем это знать? Или необходимо экзамен сдать по видам страдания? Или что-то изменится от этого теоретического знания? Достаточно увидеть, что все страдание. Существование, становление, изменение - страдание. Увидеть и пережить до глубокого потрясения, так, как увидел это Сартр в своей "Тошноте". Помните, какой ужас вызвал у героя книги обнаженный корень дерева? И это видение было правильным. Только Сартр не был буддистом. А отчаяние и ужас экзистенциализма перед существованием порождает только безысходность. Они не знали выхода. А мы знаем. Поэтому экзистенционализм пессимистичен, а буддизм - оптимистичен. :Smilie:

----------

Eugeny (06.09.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> К какому виду страданий из трех относится дерево (береза)?


Грубое страдание. Берёза —это невыносимо.

----------

Chong_Kwan (12.08.2012), Pedma Kalzang (11.08.2012), SlavaR (16.09.2012), Wyrd (11.08.2012), Zom (11.08.2012), Денис Евгеньев (11.08.2012), Джигме (13.08.2012), Джнянаваджра (11.08.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (11.08.2012), Елена Саяпина (14.08.2012), Кузьмич (12.08.2012), Федор Ф (11.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Не знаю. А зачем это знать? Или необходимо экзамен сдать по видам страдания? Или что-то изменится от этого теоретического знания?


Конечно. Например, вы, наконец то поймете разницу между буддийским смыслом страдания и тем, который у вас сейчас. 


> Достаточно увидеть, что все страдание. Существование, становление, изменение - страдание. Увидеть и пережить до глубокого потрясения, так, как увидел это Сартр в своей "Тошноте". Помните, какой ужас вызвал у героя книги обнаженный корень дерева? И это видение было правильным.


Это видение не было правильным



> Только Сартр не был буддистом.


Мягко говоря-не был.

----------


## Dron

> Грубое страдание. Берёза —это невыносимо.


НЕ надо тут некрасовщины навроде: "папа мой рубит, а я - выношу".

----------


## Zom

> Всякому известна фраза "Все есть страдание".


Фразу лучше переделать вот так - "Всё страдательно".
Другими словами, всё, что аничча, то значит и дуккха.

----------

Дмитрий С (11.08.2012), Сергей Ч (11.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Материя- страдание?


Буддизм интересуется внешним миром исключительно постольку, поскольку он является объектом для живого существа, объектом, соблазняющим его и мешающим ему спастись из безначального круговорота бытия. Материя как объект физики или химии для буддиста не имеет значения, а мы невольно, говоря о материи, представляем ее себе как нечто, имеющее свои законы и не зависящее от познающего субъекта.




> Всякому известна фраза "Все есть страдание".
> Относится ли к этому "все" например, дерево (береза)?
> Или речь только о скандхах?


"Благословенный сказал - «Что такое «Всё»? Всего лишь глаз и формы, ухо и звуки, нос и запахи, язык и вкусы, тело и телесные ощущения, ум и объекты ума. Это, монахи, называется «Всё». И если кто-либо скажет: «Помимо этого Всего я опишу иное», то он не сможет объяснить, на основании чего он делает такое утверждение, и будет опечален этим. Почему? Потому что это вне его возможностей».

(СН 35.23)

Береза - это объект ума, значит входит в это самое "Всё". Таким образом, внешний материальный мир фактически является "миром чувств" независимо от того, смотрим ли мы на него как на объект физики или как на объект психологического анализа. У древних схоластиков, согласно теории кармы, внешний мир вообще входит в состав личности. По поводу страдания, пример: Бабушка узнала, что без её ведома срубили берёзу и у неё случился сердечный приступ.

----------

Tong Po (14.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Фразу лучше переделать вот так - "Всё страдательно".
> Другими словами, всё, что аничча, то значит и дуккха.


Ну, раз вы говорите, что лучше, то переделаем:
1)Уголь в земле, лежащий 1,000,000 лет, несомненно, непостоянен.
2)Вы предлагаете утверждать, что он, к тому же- дуккха?
Вопрос: во имя всех святых, что вы имеете ввиду, называя уголь страдательным?

----------

Кузьмич (12.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Буддизм интересуется внешним миром исключительно постольку, поскольку он является объектом для живого существа, объектом, соблазняющим его и мешающим ему спастись из безначального круговорота бытия. Материя как объект физики или химии для буддиста не имеет значения, а мы невольно, говоря о материи, представляем ее себе как нечто, имеющее свои законы и не зависящее от познающего субъекта.
> 
> 
> 
> "Благословенный сказал - «Что такое «Всё»? Всего лишь глаз и формы, ухо и звуки, нос и запахи, язык и вкусы, тело и телесные ощущения, ум и объекты ума. Это, монахи, называется «Всё». И если кто-либо скажет: «Помимо этого Всего я опишу иное», то он не сможет объяснить, на основании чего он делает такое утверждение, и будет опечален этим. Почему? Потому что это вне его возможностей».
> 
> (СН 35.23)
> 
> Береза - это объект ума, значит входит в это самое "Всё". Таким образом, внешний материальный мир фактически является "миром чувств" независимо от того, смотрим ли мы на него как на объект физики или как на объект психологического анализа. У древних схоластиков, согласно теории кармы, внешний мир вообще входит в состав личности. По поводу страдания, пример: Бабушка узнала, что без её ведома срубили берёзу и у неё случился сердечный приступ.


Если вопрос "Является ли береза страданием" для вас не имеет значения, то зачем вы участвуете в этой теме?
Если имеет, то потрудитесь участвовать немного более качественно, компренде?

----------


## Нико

Я уже писала, что вторая из четырёх печатей гласит: "Все ЗАГРЯЗНЁННЫЕ феномены есть страдание". Под "загрязнённостью подразумеваются карма и клеши, т.е. их творящий. Береза сама не творит карму и клеши, т.к. лишена сознания. Она является продуктом коллективной кармы личностей\. населяющих этот мир. Так что, имхо, березы не страдают.

----------

Dron (11.08.2012), Дмитрий С (11.08.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Вопрос: во имя всех святых, что вы имеете ввиду, называя уголь страдательным?


Имею в виду, что уголь непостоянен, а потому не может являться вечной опорой для зацепки (если вдруг, кто-либо захотел бы в угле такую зацепку для себя найти)... -)




> Я уже писала, что вторая из четырёх печатей гласит: "Все ЗАГРЯЗНЁННЫЕ феномены есть страдание".


Не загрязнённые, а обусловленные. Сколько можно уже - пора бы запомнить матчасть ,)

Почитайте: http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Eugeny (06.09.2012), Дмитрий С (11.08.2012), Леонид Ш (11.08.2012), Федор Ф (11.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Zom;498034]Имею в виду, что уголь непостоянен, а потому не может являться вечной опорой для зацепки (если вдруг, кто-либо захотел бы в угле такую зацепку для себя найти)... -)



Не загрязнённые, а обусловленные. Сколько можно уже - пора бы запомнить матчасть ,)

Почитайте: http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm[/QUOTE

Я вроде бы помню мат.часть. Тибетского источника под рукой нет, чтобы процитировать.  Может, Хос найдёт?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Я вроде бы помню мат.часть. Тибетского источника под рукой нет, чтобы процитировать.  Может, Хос найдёт?


А зачем нам искаженный, ошибочный источник, в разделе тхеравады?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Тибетского источника под рукой нет, чтобы процитировать.  Может, Хос найдёт?


При чем здесь Тибетский источник? Вы ведь в нашей "песочнице" находитесь.

----------


## Dron

> Имею в виду, что уголь непостоянен, а потому не может являться вечной опорой для зацепки (если вдруг, кто-либо захотел бы в угле такую зацепку для себя найти)... -)


Тогда закономерный вопрос- к какому виду страданий относится черный уголь?

----------


## Федор Ф

> "Все ЗАГРЯЗНЁННЫЕ феномены есть страдание".


Только немногие  способны освободиться не потому, что Дхамма недоступна для понимания, а потому, что люди по природе своей не склонны к освобождению. Они всеми силами цепляются за сансару, за существование, за возможность наслаждения в ней. Вплоть до того, что саму Дхамму готовы переиначить для этой цели. Просто удивительно! Будда говорил, что само существование - страдание, становление - страдание. Кхандхи - страдание, сознание - страдание. Все это следует оставить, чтобы больше не быть никогда. Нет! Не понимают! Не хотят понять! Хотят наслаждения! Жажда непреодолима! Вот уж воистину - не для многих этот путь отречения от сансары. Все ищут пути приспособления к ней!

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если вопрос "Является ли береза страданием" для вас не имеет значения, то зачем вы участвуете в этой теме?
> Если имеет, то потрудитесь участвовать немного более качественно, компренде?


Потрудитесь немного более качественно вникать в то, что Вам пишут, компренде? )
Вы задали вопрос "Материя- страдание?" Я попытался объяснить, что концепт "внешняя материя" пустой, не дающий никакой пользы. Материя - это то, что воспринимается органами чувств, "чувственное". Если рассматривая данные нам в опыте явления внешнего мира и восприятие его чувствами, мы считая его материальным, мы тем самым устанавливаем дуализм материи и духа, или тела и духа. Рассматривая же их как чувственное, вопрос о таком разделении не возникает. Теперь в контексте буддийского понимания термина "материя" Ваш вопрос будет звучать так: "Являются ли рупа-дхаммы страданием"? Ответ: Является, как и все обусловленные феномены".

----------

Tong Po (14.08.2012), Сергей Хос (12.08.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Тогда закономерный вопрос- к какому виду страданий относится черный уголь?


К страданию изменчивости, я же выше написал уже. Т.к. аничча, то значит и дуккха - по-иному не бывает.




> Я попытался объяснить, что концепт "внешняя материя" пустой, не дающий никакой пользы.


Да не такой уж, кстати, и пустой. Не будь реально существующей изменчивой внешней материи - не было бы соответствующего контакта, сознания и чувства. Будда вполне себе оперирует концепцией внешней материи.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> К страданию изменчивости, я же выше написал уже. Т.к. аничча, то значит и дуккха - по-иному не бывает.


Тогда вся материя есть страдание изменчивости?

----------


## Zom

Ну конечно. Найдите такую материю, которая бы не изменялась, но существовала вечно.

----------

Дмитрий С (11.08.2012), Федор Ф (11.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

Ведь сказано же у Будды о трёх видах страдания, первые да из которых -- явное ощущение боли и якобы ощущение счастья, которое превращается в страдание, обусловлены всепроникающим страданием -- т.к. нашими скандхами, умом и телом, возникшими из кармы и омрачений. У деревьев есть скандхи? Да, внешние неодушевлённые объекты -- познаваемое нашим субъективным омрачённым сознанием. В этом плане они связаны с нашими непросветлёнными органами чувств. Но отнологически же (sic!) они не страдают сами по себе! 
И ещё сказано, что сансара, то бишь страдание, -- состояние непросветленного УМА. 

Конечно, есть сторонники того, что и деревья обладают сознанием, но в буддизме это не подтверждено первоисточниками.

----------


## Zom

> Но отнологически же (sic!) они не страдают сами по себе!


А никто и не говорит, что они страдают. Дуккха - это нечто большее, чем физическая или умственная боль.

----------

Дмитрий С (11.08.2012), Сергей Ч (11.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Ну конечно. Найдите такую материю, которая бы не изменялась, но существовала вечно.


Для Архата, не имеющего цепляний к материи, есть ли материя-страдание непостоянства?

----------


## Митяй

Его тело, например.

----------

Zom (11.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Его тело, например.


Это скандха, которая, в любом случае, страдание.

----------


## Митяй

А какая материя, интересно, в рассмотрении с точки зрения Архата, не будет являться скандхой или не будет так или иначе с ней связана?

----------


## Zom

> Это скандха, которая, в любом случае, страдание.


Так материальная же шь.

----------


## Нико

> При чем здесь Тибетский источник? Вы ведь в нашей "песочнице" находитесь.


Да, не спорю, но вопрос этот перетекает из одной песочницы в другую. Вот Вам нелюбимый тиб. источник:

chos kyi sdom bzhi ni 'du byed thams cad mi rtag pa, 'du byed *zag* bcas thams cad sdug bsngal ba, chos thams cad stong zhing bdag med pa, mya ngan las 'das pa zhi ba'o

zag -- это "загрязнённое", 'du byed -- "составное". Получается, буквально, что все составное загрязнённое есть страдание.

----------

Дмитрий С (11.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

Кстати, какие скандхи есть у берёз?

----------


## AlexТ

> Кстати, какие скандхи есть у берёз?


Некоторые Абхидхаммисты придерживаются мнения что  концепты не существуют, а поэтому ваш вопрос не правильно поставлен.

----------


## Нико

Остаётся только поблагодарить г-на Дрона, многоуважаемого, за то что он открыл тему в данном разделе.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Да, не спорю, но вопрос этот перетекает из одной песочницы в другую.


Сколько бы он не перетекал из одной песочницы в другую - нам с вами его не решить, поскольку у разных традиций разные ответы на этот вопрос. Что мы-то с вами изменим? Остается лишь каждому выбрать то, что он считает истинным. Песок-то что толку пересыпать бесконечно?
Вы на свои источники ссылаетесь, мы на свои. И что дальше?

----------

Дмитрий С (11.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Так материальная же шь.


В итоге- вопрос тхеравадинцам: береза есть страдание перемен сама по себе, или только в случае возлагания на нее каких либо надежд?

----------

Кузьмич (12.08.2012), Нико (12.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Сколько бы он не перетекал из одной песочницы в другую - нам с вами его не решить, поскольку у разных традиций разные ответы на этот вопрос. Что мы-то с вами изменим? Остается лишь каждому выбрать то, что он считает истинным. Песок-то что толку пересыпать бесконечно?
> Вы на свои источники ссылаетесь, мы на свои. И что дальше?


А дальше только одно: есть у березы сознание, или нет? Это для всех песочниц равнозначно.

----------


## AlexТ

> В итоге- вопрос тхеравадинцам: береза есть страдание перемен сама по себе, или только в случае возлагания на нее каких либо надежд?


С точки зрения комментарической Абхидхамме как некоторые учат, у концепций нету характеристик. 
Если дуккха относиться только к 3-м (_citta, cetasika, rūpa_) параматтха дхаммам, то берёза не может быть дуккхой так как не является параматтха дхаммой.

----------

Сергей Ч (12.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> С точки зрения комментарической Абхидхамме как некоторые учат, у концепций нету характеристик. 
> Если дуккха относиться только к параматтха дхамма, то береза не может быть дуккхой так как не является параматтха дхаммой.


Позвольте... Береза как относительный феномен -- самвритисатья. Её параматахасатья -- это пустота березы от березовости. Не так?

----------


## AlexТ

> Позвольте... Береза как относительный феномен -- самвритисатья. Её параматахасатья -- это пустота березы от березовости. Не так?


Что я точно знаю (_о мнение некоторых_) это то что концепты не возникают и не исчезают (_не имеют аничча_). Я думаю что также и другие характеристики кроме анатта (_ничто не может быть  чем то, Атманом_).

Только абсолютная реальность имеет позитивные характеристики (аничча, и дуккха).

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Позвольте... Береза как относительный феномен -- самвритисатья. Её параматахасатья -- это пустота березы от березовости. Не так?


Береза - это концепт, а не феномен (дхамма). Также как например стол является концептом, ибо стол - это то, что нельзя найти аналитически.
Вот потому-то  вопрос - "Является ли береза страданием" - некорректен, ибо задающий не различает в этом случае концепт с дхаммами, другими словами- смешивает санвритти сатья с парамартха сатья. )

----------

AlexТ (12.08.2012), Tong Po (14.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Береза - это концепт, а не феномен (дхамма). Также как например стол является концептом, ибо стол - это то, что нельзя найти аналитически.


Вот опять-двадцать пять. Вы мне просто спать не разрешаете. Береза -- познаваемое - феномен. Синонимы. Дхарма. А дальше сами думайте, думайте.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот опять-двадцать пять. Вы мне просто спать не разрешаете. Береза -- познаваемое - феномен. Синонимы. Дхарма. А дальше сами думайте, думайте.


Еще раз, стол, береза и т.п. - это не феномены (дхамма), это концепты (kalpana)  или ярлыки, навешиваемые умом на ту или иную совокупность дхамм. Стол - это саммути-сачча (относительная истина).  Анализ дхамм проводится на уровне параматтха-саччи. При анализе, стол, как нечто познаваемое или феномен, не обнаруживается. Если меня не хотите слушать, послушайте Далай Ламу:




> *Далай Лама*.:  Возьмем, например, стол. Если кто-то ищет обозначенный (этим словом) объект, то он не может его найти. Если разделить его на части, рассмотреть его качества и субстанции, то нигде не удастся найти нечто целое, называемое столом. Действительно, в нашем уме есть разделение на целое и на его части, которые, появляясь перед нами, и воспринимаются как нечто целое. Но в действительности все это не так. Если таким образом искать стол, то найти его не удастся. Это "не нахождение" однако не означает, что стол не существует. Мы же используем его, не так ли? Но, когда мы ищем его, то не находим. Итак, есть два способа существования этого стола. Первый способ, когда он воспринимается умом, не осуществляющим анализ, просто на относительном уровне. Такой вид стола и может быть обнаружен соответствующим видом ума. Но если вы не удовлетворяетесь этим — тем, чтобы просто положить на него свои руки, — а начинаете изучать, чем он является на самом деле, начинаете искать его среди частей, то его нигде не удается обнаружить. Почему же так происходит? Потому, что стол есть нечто, что нельзя найти аналитически.

----------

Tong Po (14.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Какие вы все умные... Просто ученый совет. Но разве так о страдании говорят? 
Березка живая. Она страдает от боли, радуется солнышку, надеется на счастье каждым своим весенним листочком.
В детстве я жил в деревне. У нас под окном росла березка. Мама здоровалась с ней по утрам, гладила ее белый ствол. Березка росла здоровая и счастливая. Но однажды мальчишки поранили ее топором, добывая березовый сок. Тогда мама перевязала ее раны, лечила ее, просила прощения за глупых детей. И березка выжила, поправилась.
Через несколько лет мы переехали. А потом узнали, что березка умерла, зачахла без маминой заботы. Вот так-то. 
А вы говорите - феномены, концепты, дхаммы... Жизнь и страдание не через эти понятия познается, и мудрость обретается через живое переживание.

----------

Кузьмич (12.08.2012), Энн Тэ (14.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Еще раз, стол, береза и т.п. - это не феномены (дхамма), это концепты (kalpana)  или ярлыки, навешиваемые умом на ту или иную совокупность дхамм. Стол - это саммути-сачча (относительная истина).  Анализ дхамм проводится на уровне параматтха-саччи. При анализе, стол, как нечто познаваемое или феномен, не обнаруживается. Если меня не хотите слушать, послушайте Далай Ламу:


Да всё понятно, о чём Далай-лама говорит. Дхарма -- объект познания -- познаваемое -- сущее. Это синонимы. Просто есть два вида анализа --относительный и абсолютный. При относительном анализе мы не залезаем в суть вещей, не расчленяем их на предмет, эта вещь -- то или это и т.д? А просто соглашаемся с относительной достоверностью, типа, если весь мир сказал, что данное дерево есть береза, и это не противоречит моему опыту, -- значит, это верно. Но при абсолютном анализе мы начинаем искать, где там береза, собственно, и её не находим. Только и всего.

----------


## sergey

> Береза - это концепт, а не феномен (дхамма). Также как например стол является концептом, ибо стол - это то, что нельзя найти аналитически.
> Вот потому-то  вопрос - "Является ли береза страданием" - некорректен, ибо задающий не различает в этом случае концепт с дхаммами, другими словами- смешивает санвритти сатья с парамартха сатья. )


Береза как концепт - это концепт. Как написал AlexT, комментаторская абхидхамма утверждает (если не ошибаюсь, я тоже читал это, но не очень четко помню и знаю), что к ним не относится возникновение, пребывание (в котором различимо изменение) и разрушение, как у параматтха дхамм. Но когда мы говорим о конкретной березе, то говорим о некой комбинации руп, которую мы называем березой. Эти рупы конечно возникают, пребывают, изменяясь, и исчезают.
Правильно же написал Федор, что все мы знаем, что береза вырастает из ростка, живет какое-то время, изменяясь и через какое-то время умирает. Конечно, можно провести более детальный анализ этого в понятиях отдельных дхамм, но по-моему и так понятно.

P.S. И рупы, которые мы обозначаем как береза, входят в рупа-кхандху.

----------


## sergey

Кстати говоря, в суттах Будда и архаты, кроме таких понятий как кхандхи, аятана и т.д. используют также и обычные понятия, когда излагают Дхамму. Например в большой сутте аналогии со слоновьим следом, досточт. Сарипутта говорит про внешний элемент огня:



> И бывает, что случается, друзья, когда провоцируется внешний элемент огня - и он пожирает деревни, поселения, города, округа и страны. И затем, подойдя к границе озеленённой территории, к границе дороги, к границе скалистой местности, к границе воды или к буйной растительности, тщательно орошаемой области - он исчезает из-за недостатка топлива. И приходит время, когда люди пытаются разжечь огонь костью от крыла и обрезками сухожилий4. 
> Так что если даже в отношении внешнего элемента огня - столь обширного - можно разглядеть непостоянство, разрушение, тенденцию к распаду, изменчивость, так что уж тогда в этом мимолётном теле, поддерживаемом жаждой, может быть «я», «моим», «тем, чем я являюсь»? Ничего.


Т.е. тут говорится о пожарах, и о деревнях, поселениях, городах и т.д.

----------

Zom (12.08.2012), Сергей Ч (12.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Кстати говоря, в суттах Будда и архаты, кроме таких понятий как кхандхи, аятана и т.д. используют также и обычные понятия, когда излагают Дхаммы. Например в большой сутте аналогии со слоновьим следом, досточт. Сарипутта говорит про внешний элемент огня:
> 
> Т.е. тут говорится о пожарах, и о деревнях, поселениях, городах и т.д.


Всё правильно, например в Поттхапада сутте когда Будда говорит о "я", то он уточняет, что _"это лишь обычные имена, обычные выражения, обычные способы обозначения, обычные описания, и Татхагата употребляет эти способы обозначения, не привязываясь к ним"._
Т.е. концепты следует понимать существующими лишь по обозначению, а не в действительности (или вещественно). Реальны только дхаммы.
Когда в нашей повседневной жизни мы используем такие выражения, как "я", "ты", "существо", "личность" и т.д., мы не лжем, поскольку нет себя или существа, как такового, но говорим правду сообразно принятым в мире соглашениям. Но конечная истина в том, что в действительности нет никакого "я" или "существа".

----------


## Zom

> Т.е. концепты следует понимать существующими лишь по обозначению, а не в действительности (или вещественно). Реальны только дхаммы.


Объекты, из дхамм состоящие, тоже реальны -)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А вы говорите - феномены, концепты, дхаммы... Жизнь и страдание не через эти понятия познается, и мудрость обретается через живое переживание.


Живое переживание подталкивает нас к поиску мудрости, позволяющей понять почему всё так, а не иначе. Так же как увиденные принцем Сиддхартхой  страдания произвели сильное впечатление и побудили его к поиску Пути. Но одно лишь живое переживание само по себе не производит мудрость. Это в христианстве экзальтация ценится превыше знания. имхо. В буддизме это все как-то более сбалансировано, Срединный путь, созерцание дхамм. )




> Объекты, из дхамм состоящие, тоже реальны -)


Безусловно, я не считаю берёзу иллюзорной. ) Но береза в значении некоей особой сущности, отдельной от составляющих её руп- не феномен.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Живое переживание подталкивает нас к поиску мудрости, позволяющей понять почему всё так, а не иначе. Так же как увиденные принцем Сиддхартхой  страдания произвели сильное впечатление и побудили его к поиску Пути. Но одно лишь живое переживание само по себе не производит мудрость. Это в христианстве экзальтация ценится превыше знания. имхо. В буддизме это все как-то более сбалансировано, Срединный путь, созерцание дхамм. )


Вот именно что сбалансировано. Но механическое, (научное) рассуждение о страдании вносит в учение дисбаланс, мягко говоря. Какой уж тут Срединный Путь. Созерцание дхамм, высшая мудрость и бесстрастие в буддизме возникают через опыт живого переживания, *понимания* страдания как со стороны, так и изнутри, через абсолютное видение и знание сансары. Путь лежит через сердце человека. Без внутреннего опыта путь невозможен. Не забывайте, что мы говорим о *духовном* пути, а не о математике. В тысячный раз призываю к этому. 
Даже освобожденный, вышедший за пределы сансары человек не бессердечен и не оперирует лишь дхаммами и элементами, но *понимает* страдания существ, даже если больше не страдает. И в этом понимании заключается высшее сострадание. Он всегда остается человечным. Если бы он был просто машиной, созерцающей дхаммы, то вселял бы ужас, а не надежду и уважение людей.

Об опыте: если, предположим, я любил в этой жизни. Эта любовь была всепоглощающей, глубокой, до самого дна. Ей я посвятил свою жизнь. Но теперь я вышел за ее пределы и в этом отношении достиг бесстрастия. Я знаю, что этот опыт исчерпан абсолютно, больше я не подвержен этому чувству. Но я не рассуждаю о любви, как о математике, ради забавы или любознательности. Как рассуждают здесь о березе, непонятно зачем. Мое отречение основано на знании, понимании, опыте, исчерпанности. 
Простите, если я по глупости своей неумело проиллюстрировал свою мысль - но как уж смог.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Безусловно, я не считаю берёзу иллюзорной. ) Но береза в значении некоей особой сущности, отдельной от составляющих её руп- не феномен.


Вот я уже и полюбил эту березу. И мне хочется защитить ее. Потому что вы мучаете ее своими рассуждениями. Может быть я плохой, но я художник, а не математик. Я *чувствую* жизнь, а не рассуждаю. И я знаю, что такое познание мира вернее, точнее и оправданнее. Потому что художественное познание - это познание сердцем, интуицией, самой сутью человека. А другое - зачем? Ладно, ухожу. Прильну своим сердцем к дождю, потому что он живой, в отличии от математиков и прогматиков.

----------

Энн Тэ (14.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вот я уже и полюбил эту березу. И мне хочется защитить ее. Потому что вы мучаете ее своими рассуждениями. Может быть я плохой, но я художник, а не математик. Я *чувствую* жизнь, а не рассуждаю. И я знаю, что такое познание мира вернее, точнее и оправданнее. Потому что художественное познание - это познание сердцем, интуицией, самой сутью человека. А другое - зачем? Ладно, ухожу. Прильну своим сердцем к дождю, потому что он живой, в отличии от математиков и прогматиков.


Я понимаю Вас всецело. Мне тоже очень хочется иной раз прильнуть... Ну хоть к березе, хоть к дождю, хоть....Зачем вообще изобрели эти пакостные философии???

----------

Сергей Хос (12.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Зачем вообще изобрели эти пакостные философии???


Во-во! главная причина страдания - это наличие ума, а не березы.
Береза тут - лишь сопутствующее условие. ))))

----------

Tong Po (14.08.2012), Кузьмич (12.08.2012), Нико (12.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я понимаю Вас всецело. Мне тоже очень хочется иной раз прильнуть... Ну хоть к березе, хоть к дождю, хоть....Зачем вообще изобрели эти пакостные философии???


Философия-то еще ничего! Я люблю философию. А наука всякая там, математика - вообще ужас! 2+2.. 7-5... Ну что это? Зачем это??? Ни уму, ни сердцу. А еще есть химия - это вообще жесть! Я, правда, не знаю толком, что это такое - но знаю, что нечто ужасное. Чем только люди не занимаются - просто удивительно. Если бы все были художниками, поэтами, музыкантами, мыслителями - мир стал бы прекрасен, как Небеса!

----------


## Dron

> С точки зрения комментарической Абхидхамме как некоторые учат, у концепций нету характеристик. 
> Если дуккха относиться только к 3-м (_citta, cetasika, rūpa_) параматтха дхаммам, то берёза не может быть дуккхой так как не является параматтха дхаммой.


Береза - не концепция, по новейшим научным данным.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Если бы все были художниками, поэтами, музыкантами, мыслителями...


То все бы они померли с голоду  :Wink:

----------

Кузьмич (12.08.2012), Федор Ф (12.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> То все бы они померли с голоду


Неважно.

----------

Кузьмич (12.08.2012), Федор Ф (12.08.2012)

----------


## Bahupada

> Всякому известна фраза "Все есть страдание".
> Относится ли к этому "все" например, дерево (береза)?
> Или речь только о скандхах?


Добрый день!
О какой конкретно фразе идет речь, можно ли указать источник?

----------


## Dron

> Добрый день!
> О какой конкретно фразе идет речь, можно ли указать источник?


Добрый день! Конкретно речь о фразе "Все есть страдание", спасибо за уточняющий вопрос.
Источник- 1 том "Тайной доктрины" Блаватской.

----------


## Нико

> Философия-то еще ничего! Я люблю философию. А наука всякая там, математика - вообще ужас! 2+2.. 7-5... Ну что это? Зачем это??? Ни уму, ни сердцу. А еще есть химия - это вообще жесть! Я, правда, не знаю толком, что это такое - но знаю, что нечто ужасное. Чем только люди не занимаются - просто удивительно. Если бы все были художниками, поэтами, музыкантами, мыслителями - мир стал бы прекрасен, как Небеса!


Ну да, и тогда все бы умирали в объятиях берез.

----------


## Dron

> Философия-то еще ничего! Я люблю философию. А наука всякая там, математика - вообще ужас! 2+2.. 7-5... Ну что это? Зачем это??? Ни уму, ни сердцу. А еще есть химия - это вообще жесть! Я, правда, не знаю толком, что это такое - но знаю, что нечто ужасное. Чем только люди не занимаются - просто удивительно. Если бы все были художниками, поэтами, музыкантами, мыслителями - мир стал бы прекрасен, как Небеса!


Почему вы так решили? Все заранее просчитали, да?

----------


## Федор Ф

Смеетесь... Смейтесь, смейтесь! А я ведь по сути прав. 
Почему никто не смеется по поводу вашего вопроса о березе? Это не смешно? Вот на кой вам береза сдалась на вашем духовном пути? Нужна она вам? Или чем мешает? Обойти ее не можете? То-то и оно.

----------

Zom (12.08.2012), Кузьмич (12.08.2012), Сергей Ч (12.08.2012), Тао (27.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Смеетесь... Смейтесь, смейтесь! А я ведь по сути прав. 
> Почему никто не смеется по поводу вашего вопроса о березе? Это не смешно? Вот на кой вам береза сдалась на вашем духовном пути? Нужна она вам? Или чем мешает? Обойти ее не можете? То-то и оно.


Очень извиняйте за пример с березой. Да, нестандартный он какой-то. Давайте лучше про колесницу или про росток поговорим.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот именно что сбалансировано. Но механическое, (научное) рассуждение о страдании вносит в учение дисбаланс, мягко говоря. Какой уж тут Срединный Путь. Созерцание дхамм, высшая мудрость и бесстрастие в буддизме возникают через опыт живого переживания, понимания страдания как со стороны, так и изнутри, через абсолютное видение и знание сансары. Путь лежит через сердце человека.


Конечно, с помощью одних лишь "сухих" рассуждений Первую Благородную Истину понять не получится. Её нужно прочувствовать всем своим существом. Крайне важно ясно понять эту Первую Благородную Истину, поскольку, как говорит Будда: _"видящий дуккха видит также возникновение дуккха, видит также прекращение дуккха, и видит также путь, ведущий к прекращению дуккха"_. Но я не считаю, что  рассуждение о дхаммах и уж тем более их созерцание вносит  диссбаланс в процесс познания дуккха, как раз наоборот. Хотя все люди разные и возможно кому-то нужен иной подход. 
Вы можете не верить, но я тоже люблю дождь, люблю берёзы, а ещё иву над водой люблю (хорошо медитировать и предаваться размышлениям о Дхамме в её тени жарким днем)). И математиков, которые кроме цифр ничего вокруг не видят, тоже не особо люблю. А вот редкое сочетание художника и учёного - считаю оптимальным для понимания Дхаммы! )

----------

Федор Ф (13.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Смеетесь... Смейтесь, смейтесь! А я ведь по сути прав. 
> Почему никто не смеется по поводу вашего вопроса о березе? Это не смешно? Вот на кой вам береза сдалась на вашем духовном пути? Нужна она вам? Или чем мешает? Обойти ее не можете? То-то и оно.


Береза- пример материи, она не лучше не хуже всех остальных материальных объектов, к тому же, красивое дерево, нет?
Потрудитесь яснее выразить свою мысль, ибо такому палладину, как мне (посвящен в сан сэром Ондрием, да продлится жизнь этого славного рыцаря вплоть до Апокалипсиса, включительно), уж невтерпеж запилить пару тройку берез на своем духовном пути.

----------


## Топпер

> Всякому известна фраза "Все есть страдание".
> Относится ли к этому "все" например, дерево (береза)?
> Или речь только о скандхах?


Относится к рупе. Рупа обладает характеристиками анатта и аничча, которые - дуккха.

----------

Федор Ф (13.08.2012)

----------


## Alex

> А наука всякая там, математика - вообще ужас! 2+2.. 7-5... Ну что это? Зачем это??? Ни уму, ни сердцу. А еще есть химия - это вообще жесть! Я, правда, не знаю толком, что это такое - но знаю, что нечто ужасное. Чем только люди не занимаются - просто удивительно. Если бы все были художниками, поэтами, музыкантами, мыслителями - мир стал бы прекрасен, как Небеса!


И еще в нем не было бы утюгов, интернета, кардиостимуляторов, книг, автомобилей, развозящих молоко по магазинам, банкоматов, застежек-молний, прививок от столбняка, памперсов, зубной пасты, фонариков, СВЧ-печей, шариковых ручек, презервативов, магнитофонов и буддийского форума.

Очень рекомендую к прочтению (это я не применительно к Вам лично, не подумайте, там описан синдром в целом, уже в очень жесткой форме).

----------

Денис Евгеньев (13.08.2012), Дмитрий С (13.08.2012), Ондрий (13.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.08.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Очень рекомендую к прочтению


в догонку.

----------

Дмитрий С (13.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Береза- пример материи,


Да уж понял, не дурак.




> Потрудитесь яснее выразить свою мысль,


Куда уж яснее, Да и не интересно мне уже. Ну, извольте: не ведут такие рассуждения к освобождению. Пустое это все. Концепты, феномены... Козе ведь понятно, что материальный мир - страдателен, поскольку изменчив. Что тут рассуждать? Вглядитесь в этот мир мудро и отстраненно - все ведь видно. А главное - поймете вы березу или нет - это не имеет никакого отношения к вашему личному освобождению. А времени мало. И оно уходит. Будда не поощрял любознательность такого рода. Иначе вся жизнь уйдет на познание многообразной сансары. Оно нужно тому, чья цель - освобождение от нее?

----------

Тао (27.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Да уж понял, не дурак.
> 
> 
> 
> Куда уж яснее, Да и не интересно мне уже. Ну, извольте: не ведут такие рассуждения к освобождению. Пустое это все. Концепты, феномены... Козе ведь понятно, что материальный мир - страдателен, поскольку изменчив. Что тут рассуждать? Вглядитесь в этот мир мудро и отстраненно - все ведь видно. А главное - поймете вы березу или нет - это не имеет никакого отношения к вашему личному освобождению. А времени мало. И оно уходит. Будда не поощрял любознательность такого рода. Иначе вся жизнь уйдет на познание многообразной сансары. Оно нужно тому, чья цель - освобождение от нее?


1) Козе непонятно.
2)Поймём мы березу или нет  -- имеет отношение к нашему личному освобождению. Но рекомендуется начинать этот процесс постижения бессамостности с нашего "я". И таковы же и другие феномены.
3) Будда как поощрял любознательность такого рода.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я понимаю Вас всецело. Мне тоже очень хочется иной раз прильнуть... Ну хоть к березе, хоть к дождю, хоть....Зачем вообще изобрели эти пакостные философии???


Философия, кстати, скорее искусство, а не наука. Искусство мыслить. Да и поиски истины - сродни духовным поискам. Об этом часто философы говорят. Вот хоть Делез в своей работе "Что такое философия?". Делеза-то, надеюсь, все читали - довольно модный философ.
Я знаю философию, Нико, поэтому ваши насмешки - мимо.

----------


## Нико

> Философия, кстати, скорее искусство, а не наука. Искусство мыслить. Да и поиски истины - сродни духовным поискам. Об этом часто философы говорят. Вот хоть Делез в своей работе "Что такое философия?". Делеза-то, надеюсь, все читали - довольно модный философ.
> Я знаю философию, Нико, поэтому ваши насмешки - мимо.


Это не насмешки. Давайте придём к консенсусу: прильнув к березе в попытках получить от неё некую живую энергию, все-таки разобраться с феноменом "береза" и понять, стоит ли это того.

----------


## Федор Ф

> 1) Козе непонятно.


Ее проблемы




> 2)Поймём мы березу или нет  -- имеет отношение к нашему личному освобождению.


Достаточно знать и видеть, что все страдание. И не лезть в дебри. Иначе есть риск из них не выбраться.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Это не насмешки. Давайте придём к консенсусу: прильнув к березе в попытках получить от неё некую живую энергию, все-таки разобраться с феноменом "береза" и понять, стоит ли это того.


Выше Топпер коротко, ясно и исчерпывающе ответил на вопрос. Дальнейшие разборки считаю праздными разговорами. Впрочем, дело ваше. А я удаляюсь.

----------


## До

> Ну конечно. Найдите такую материю, которая бы не изменялась, но существовала вечно.


Вся материя (любая материя) не изменяется в качестве материи (не изменяет качество материальности), остаётся материей вечно, существует как материя вечно.

Кстати говоря, вспомним "определение" параматтха в _Катхаваттху_ (там тхерами проверяется _пудгала_, которую пудгалавадины считают _параматтхой_, на эти свойства) - *всегда*, *во всём* и *везде* оставаться собой. Если тхеравадины признают _рупу_ параматтха дхаммой, то это должна быть вечная и неизменная дхамма.

----------


## Won Soeng

Что значит вечная и неизменная дхамма? Читта присутствует в каждом моменте сознания (то есть - она и есть каждый момент сознания), но читта - это не конкретное, а концептуальное понятие. То есть, каждый момент сознания - это читта. Все моменты разные, но все они - читта. Что еще сопровождает каждый момент сознания? Семь четтасик. Это тоже концептуальные понятия - каждый момент четассики разные. Но все они - четассики. 

В этом смысле, с точки зрения йогачары - постоянно есть только читта. Без нее вообще ничего нет.

Но можно не рассматривать мироздание посредством абхидхармы. Ничто не мешает постулировать что-то другое за базис. Например - материю. Материя - это концептуальное понятие. Но по сути она охватывает все воспринимаемое чувствами. Это не решает проблемы информации, поскольку хотя информация, в этом контексте, есть лишь форма организации материи, проблема в том, что информация инвариантна к конкретным формам материи, для чувственного восприятия решающее значение имеет именно организация (перемежаемость, конструкции).
И в этом смысле мы все равно никуда не уходим от восприятия, только постулируем внешнее отношение материи к воспринимаемому (мы даже не можем этого проверить, нет ни одного фальсифицирующего инструмента), да все еще даже более запущено, нет единого понимания, что же такое восприятие, что это за феномен. И попытки дать ему объяснение, что через читты, что через высшую нервную деятельность - это просто усложнение исходной идеи - в одном случае реальности читты, в другом случае, реальности рупы. 

Поэтому нет никакой разницы. Наблюдать мы можем независимо от того, пытаемся мы это объяснить или нет. Тем более способность наблюдать независима от способа объяснения. Хотя, конечно же, способ объяснения создает увлеченность внимания разными аспектами восприятия. 

Поэтому в дзен практикуется незнающий ум. Не надо объяснять. Не надо выбирать, что наблюдать, а что упускать. Зеркало отражает все подряд. Без удерживания, избегания или игнорирования.

----------


## AlexТ

> Вся материя (любая материя) не изменяется в качестве материи (не изменяет качество материальности), остаётся материей вечно, существует как материя вечно.


С т.з. науки это не верно. Даже суб атомные частицы распадутся. Вопрос только времени.

----------


## Won Soeng

> С т.з. науки это не верно. Даже суб атомные частицы распадутся. Вопрос только времени.


Просто все интересное сместится в диапазон еще меньших различий энергий. То что сейчас мы считаем почти неразличимым будет огромным энергетическим потенциалом.

----------

Lanky (17.08.2012)

----------


## До

> "Вся материя (любая материя) не изменяется в качестве материи (не изменяет качество материальности), остаётся материей вечно, существует как материя вечно."
> 
> С т.з. науки это не верно. Даже суб атомные частицы распадутся. Вопрос только времени.


Распадутся на _не материю_? Наука не могла такого сказать. Там есть закон _сохранения материи_.

----------


## Dron

> Относится к рупе. Рупа обладает характеристиками анатта и аничча, которые - дуккха.


Береза дуккха в том смысле, что не может быть источником счастья, не может быть Прибежищем?

----------


## Akaguma

Исчерпывающий ответ уже дан тут http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post498018
Сколько можно уже пилить бедную березу то?

----------


## Dron

> Куда уж яснее, Да и не интересно мне уже. Ну, извольте: не ведут такие рассуждения к освобождению. Пустое это все. Концепты, феномены... Козе ведь понятно, что материальный мир - страдателен, поскольку изменчив.Что тут рассуждать?


Нет, козе не понятно. Это легко можно понять из такого эксперимента: 
1) Найдите козу (не обязательно в буквально-животном смысле).
2) Накормите ее капустой (не обязательно в буквально овощном смысле, это могут быть и хорошие фильмы и музыка, например).
3) Расспросите ее (козу), о впечатлениях. Выделите параметры, по которым коза определяет, что лучше.
4) Найдите капусту с лучшими качествами, по обнаруженным вами параметрам и поступите с ней (капустой) как в пункте 2.
5) Расспросите ее (козу) о том, насколько мир страдание, сразу же после употребления капусты.
6) Врубитесь.
7) Если вам этого покажется мало, то вы, раз решили опираться на авторитет козы, можете получить доказательства, что мир не только не страдание, и даже не только блаженство (пункты 5 и 6), а еще и непредсказуемая игра волшебных случайностей.
Для этого надо заготовить две вещи: вводную фразу и кофе (не обязательно буквально в виде напитка из зерновой культуры).
7.1) Вводная фраза: "Хм, тебе не кажется, что первая капуста, такая не вкусная для тебя теперь, была тобой недооценена? Возможно, мир еще не все дал тебе через этот фильм (музыку, ботаническую капусту).
Дальше надо включить изначальный фильм/ вытащить из кустов качан капусты.
7.2) Синхронно с фильмом (желательно, чуть раньше) надо угостить кофе. 

Забыл сказать, что кофе надо тоже заготовить, снабдив чем нибудь не очень запрещенным.

Далее снова пункт 5 и 6: расспросите, врубитесь.




> А главное - поймете вы березу или нет - это не имеет никакого отношения к вашему личному освобождению.


Прямое имеет, если я четко пойму, что береза- страдание, и в каком именно смысле, я не буду терять времени . А если не пойму, то буду.



> А времени мало. И оно уходит. Будда не поощрял любознательность такого рода. Иначе вся жизнь уйдет на познание многообразной сансары.


Ха, да не такой уж многообразной. Материя и психика, вот и все многообразие.

----------


## Dron

> Исчерпывающий ответ уже дан тут http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post498018
> Сколько можно уже пилить бедную березу то?


Что именно он исчерпал, я не пойму. Вопрос был о березе, а не о мире чувств.
Хотя ладно, спрошу об этом непосредственно у Сергея Чернявского.

----------


## Dron

> Буддизм интересуется внешним миром исключительно постольку, поскольку он является объектом для живого существа, объектом, соблазняющим его и мешающим ему спастись из безначального круговорота бытия.


Я думал, что неведение мешает буддисту спастись, а не внешний мир.



> Материя как объект физики или химии для буддиста не имеет значения, а мы невольно, говоря о материи, представляем ее себе как нечто, имеющее свои законы и не зависящее от познающего субъекта.


Если вы скажете, что материя не имеет свои законы, и зависит от познающего субъекта, то вы одним, просто-напросто гигантским прыжком выпрыгиваете за пределы воззрений Тхеравады.

----------


## Топпер

> Береза дуккха в том смысле, что не может быть источником счастья, не может быть Прибежищем?


Дуккха в том смысле, что аничча.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Дуккха в том смысле, что аничча.


ТО есть, непостоянная береза непостоянна, или что то еще сверх этого? Страдательна? Почему, в каком смысле?

----------


## Топпер

> ТО есть, непостоянная береза непостоянна, или что то еще сверх этого? Страдательна? Почему, в каком смысле?


Её рупа-дхаммы непостоянны. Непостоянство - суть сансары. Это - страдание.

----------


## Dron

> Её рупа-дхаммы непостоянны. Непостоянство - суть сансары. Это - страдание.


НЕ совсем понимаю: непостоянство чего либо - страдание?

----------


## Akaguma

> Её рупа-дхаммы непостоянны. Непостоянство - суть сансары. Это - страдание.


Чье страдание? 
Или это какое то "сферическое самосущее" страдание?

----------


## Топпер

> НЕ совсем понимаю: непостоянство чего либо - страдание?


Да. Мы ведь способны переживать рупы берёзы. Например, когда кидаем поленья из неё в костёр. Они сгорают, т.к. непостоянны.

----------


## Топпер

> Чье страдание? 
> Или это какое то "сферическое самосущее" страдание?


Страдание самскар.

----------


## Akaguma

> Страдание самскар.


Мне этого не понять.  :Big Grin: 

Это как говорящий кирпич.

Я то думаю, что страдание присуще единой связке объект-восприятие-субъект. А не каждому из них по отдельности.

----------


## Dron

> Да. Мы ведь способны переживать рупы берёзы. Например, когда кидаем поленья из неё в костёр. Они сгорают, т.к. непостоянны.


Это ясно, это мне понятно. Непонятно, почему это-страдание?

----------


## Топпер

> Мне этого не понять. 
> Это как говорящий кирпич.
> Я то думаю, что страдание присуще единой связке объект-восприятие-субъект. А не каждому из них по отдельности.





> Это ясно, это мне понятно. Непонятно, почему это-страдание?


Вам наверное не раз попадались объяснения Будды в разных суттах про панча ккхандха:



> Монах, *любой вид формы* - прошлой, настоящей, будущей, *внутренней или внешней*, грубой или утончённой, низшей или возвышенной, далёкой или близкой: *это называется совокупностью формы.*


В рупа ккхандху входят *все* рупа дхаммы,  как внутренние, так и внешние. Все ккхандхи есть страдание, т.к. они - аничча.

----------


## Akaguma

> В рупа ккхандху входят *все* рупа дхаммы,  как внутренние, так и внешние. Все ккхандхи есть страдание, т.к. они - аничча.


Дык это понятно. Вопрос то в том, что это страдание-в-себе или страдание-для-нас  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Дык это понятно. Вопрос то в том, что это страдание-в-себе или страдание-для-нас


А какая разница? Без нас то всё-равно суть для нас теряется.
Но вообще три характеристики существования охватывают всю сансару. И все три характеристики - не благие.

----------


## Akaguma

> А какая разница?


Хм. Да собственно то наверно действительно никакой. Чисто "научный" интерес. 
Просто "страдание" вроде как имеет страдательный залог, а не действительный  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Вам наверное не раз попадались объяснения Будды в разных суттах про панча ккхандха:
> 
> В рупа ккхандху входят *все* рупа дхаммы,  как внутренние, так и внешние. Все ккхандхи есть страдание, т.к. они - аничча.


И что это значит, если по русски? Вы же, когда вкушаете сваренные в бренди березовые почки, не надеетесь, что этот вкус будет длиться вечно? Где же страдание?

----------


## Топпер

> Хм. Да собственно то наверно действительно никакой. Чисто "научный" интерес. 
> Просто "страдание" вроде как имеет страдательный залог, а не действительный


Будда не зря не разделял аничча и дуккха. Где есть аничча - там есть дуккха. 
Будда же не говорил, что аничча внутренняя - дуккха, а аничча внешняя - не дуккха.

----------


## Топпер

> И что это значит, если по русски? Вы же, когда вкушаете сваренные в бренди березовые почки, не надеетесь, что этот вкус будет длиться вечно? Где же страдание?


Страдание в том, что за следующую порцию (а она понадобится т.к. не вечна) нужно будет снова платить.

----------


## Dron

> Страдание в том, что за следующую порцию (а она понадобится т.к. не вечна) нужно будет снова платить.


А если не нужна следующая порция?

----------


## Топпер

> А если не нужна следующая порция?


Так не бывает. Кушать всегда хочется.

----------


## Dron

> Страдание в том, что за следующую порцию (а она понадобится т.к. не вечна) нужно будет снова платить.


ТО есть, сама порция - не страдание?

----------


## Топпер

> ТО есть, сама порция - не страдание?


страдание потому, что заканчивается. Т.е. имеет характеристику аничча.

----------


## Dron

> страдание потому, что заканчивается. Т.е. имеет характеристику аничча.


Топпер, как минимум, одна береза была срублена в Сибири за зиму 2011. Вам было от этого хоть какое-либо, мало мальски ощутимое страдание?

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, как минимум, одна береза была срублена в Сибири за зиму 2011. Вам было от этого хоть какое-либо, мало мальски ощутимое страдание?


Если бы она попала в поле действия каналов моего восприятия, тогда да.

----------


## Dron

> Если бы она попала в поле действия каналов моего восприятия, тогда да.


1)И даже если бы вы не воспринимали ее в тот момент как источник счастья?
2) Не попавшая в поле береза- не страдание?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я думал, что неведение мешает буддисту спастись, а не внешний мир.


Правильно. А что такое неведение? Это то, что затмевает умственный взор живых существ и не позволяет им видеть реальность (в т.ч. внешний мир) в истинном свете. Именно из-за неведения живым существам жизнь кажется постоянной, счастливой, субстанциональной и красивой. Они не видят реальности - что всё на самом деле непостоянно, изменчиво, страдательно, лишено «я» или «моего». 




> Если вы скажете, что материя не имеет свои законы, и зависит от познающего субъекта, то вы одним, просто-напросто гигантским прыжком выпрыгиваете за пределы воззрений Тхеравады.


Конечно не скажу, я не сторонник происхождения всего из мышления. ) Речь лишь о том, что представлять себе материю вне сознания, вне воспринимаемых её органов чувств - занятие бессмысленное. Это и будет тем самым метафизическим (то есть, ложным) подходом. Видя, что концепт "внешняя материя" вызывает вопросы и сомнения, мы пытаемся построить систему без его использования, а только на несомненном. Т.е. о материи мы можем говорить только в контексте того, что дано нам в опыте и воспринимается органами чувств,  поэтому внешний материальный мир фактически является "миром чувств" (кама лока). На основании этого я и писал, что буддизм интересуется внешним миром исключительно постольку, поскольку он является объектом для живого существа, объектом, соблазняющим его и мешающим ему спастись из безначального круговорота бытия.  Материя как объект физики или химии для буддиста не имеет особого значения.  
"Эпохе"  - это не отказ от внешнего мира вообще, а воздержание от мышления в подобной категории (то есть, отказ именно от концепта), или откладывание данного вопроса в сторону. Это означает приостановку всех метафизических суждений — суждений о бытии предмета вне воспринимающего его сознания.

----------

Сергей Хос (18.08.2012), Топпер- (18.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> 1)И даже если бы вы не воспринимали ее в тот момент как источник счастья?


В глобальном смысле да, страдание.



> 2) Не попавшая в поле береза- не страдание?


О не попавшей в поле зрения, сложно что-либо говорить.

----------


## Dron

> Правильно. А что такое неведение? Это то, что затмевает умственный взор живых существ и не позволяет им видеть реальность (в т.ч. внешний мир) в истинном свете. Именно из-за неведения живым существам жизнь кажется постоянной, счастливой, субстанциональной и красивой. Они не видят реальности - что всё на самом деле непостоянно, изменчиво, страдательно, лишено «я» или «моего».


Ну, раз вы употребили слово "правильно", то скажите, что более правильно: считать, что существ соблазняет злой плохой внешний мир, или что существа сами себя соблазняют из-за непонимания своей природы?






> Конечно не скажу, я не сторонник присхождения всего из мышления.


ТО есть, материя имеет свои законы?



> Речь лишь о том, что представлять себе материю вне сознания, вне воспринимаемых её органов чувств - занятие бессмысленное.


Почему? Если вы рвете бЕгом 100 метров, вам бессмысленно представлять финиш, что ли?



> Это и будет тем самым метафизическим (то есть, ложным) подходом.


Вот же страшная чума, с этой "метафизикой))))))))))))



> Видя, что концепт "внешняя материя" вызывает вопросы и сомнения, мы пытаемся построить систему без его использования, а только на несомненном. Т.е. о материи мы можем говорить только в контексте того, что дано нам в опыте и воспринимается органами чувств,  поэтому внешний материальный мир фактически является "миром чувств" (кама лока).


Кама-лока разве мир чувств?) Нет. Это мир чувственности, как главной ценности родившихся здесь.



> На основании этого я и писал, что буддизм интересуется внешним миром исключительно постольку, поскольку он является объектом для живого существа, объектом, соблазняющим его и мешающим ему спастись из безначального круговорота бытия.  Материя как объект физики или химии для буддиста не имеет особого значения.


Так, еще раз- внешний мир ни в каком качестве не соблазняет.



> "Эпохе"  - это не отказ от внешнего мира вообще, а воздержание от мышления в подобной категории (то есть, отказ именно от концепта), или откладывание данного вопроса в сторону. Это означает приостановку всех метафизических суждений — суждений о бытии предмета вне воспринимающего его сознания.


Да гори оно огнем, такое воздержание)))
Оно сравнимо с установкой- "не важно, есть ли там прекрасная красавица, или наизлостнейший враг, мне это не важно, я сам по себе спасусь, по любому". Так ведь нет, не спасетесь.

----------


## AlexТ

> Распадутся на _не материю_? Наука не могла такого сказать. Там есть закон _сохранения материи_.


Насколько я понимаю что если вселенная не сожмётся, то через огромное количество лет (_10^1000 или больше_) , будет вакуум или почти вакуум.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну, раз вы употребили слово "правильно", то скажите, что более правильно: считать, что существ соблазняет злой плохой внешний мир, или что существа сами себя соблазняют из-за непонимания своей природы?


Существа сами себя соблазняют из-за непонимания своей природы и природы так называемого "внешнего мира". Можно сказать по-другому: существ соблазняет внешний мир по причине их не зрелости, охваченности жаждой и невежеством. )




> ТО есть, материя имеет свои законы?


Не знаю, про какие законы Вы говорите, но ясно одно, материя не производится мышлением - например после того как Вы перестаёте смотреть на вазу, она не исчезает, и её могут видеть другие существа.




> Почему?


"Благословенный сказал - «Что такое «Всё»? Всего лишь глаз и формы, ухо и звуки, нос и запахи, язык и вкусы, тело и телесные ощущения, ум и объекты ума. Это, монахи, называется «Всё». И если кто-либо скажет: «Помимо этого Всего я опишу иное», то он не сможет объяснить, на основании чего он делает такое утверждение, и будет опечален этим. Почему? Потому что это вне его возможностей».
(СН 35.23)

Есть ли какие-то основания для того, чтобы говорить о материи вне того, что дано нам в опыте и воспринимается органами чувств? Стоит ли вместо _"видения-как-есть"_, использовать _"как оно наверное есть"_? )




> Кама-лока разве мир чувств?) Нет. Это мир чувственности, как главной ценности родившихся здесь.


Мир чувств называется так, поскольку здесь существа испытывают болезненные, нейтральные или прятные чувственные ощущения, полученные посредством пяти чувственных опор - глаза, уха, носа, языка, тела.




> Да гори оно огнем, такое воздержание)))
>  Оно сравнимо с установкой- "не важно, есть ли там прекрасная красавица, или наизлостнейший враг, мне это не важно, я сам по себе спасусь, по любому". Так ведь нет, не спасетесь.


Не так. Оно сравнимо с установкой -"есть ли там красавица или злейший враг я не могу пока знать, и думать мне об этом бессмысленно, но я могу прийти к этому знанию через исследование того, что доступно мне в данный момент".

----------

Топпер- (18.08.2012), Федор Ф (18.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Правильно. А что такое неведение? Это то, что затмевает умственный взор живых существ и не позволяет им видеть реальность (в т.ч. внешний мир) в истинном свете. Именно из-за неведения живым существам жизнь кажется постоянной, счастливой, субстанциональной и красивой. Они не видят реальности - что всё на самом деле непостоянно, изменчиво, страдательно, лишено «я» или «моего». 
> 
> 
> 
> Конечно не скажу, я не сторонник происхождения всего из мышления. ) Речь лишь о том, что представлять себе материю вне сознания, вне воспринимаемых её органов чувств - занятие бессмысленное. Это и будет тем самым метафизическим (то есть, ложным) подходом.


Так вы не представляйте березу вне сознания, раз это бессмысленное занятие. Представьте ее в сознании, и объясните, что значит страдательность существующей в сознании березы.

----------


## Dron

> В глобальном смысле да, страдание.





> О не попавшей в поле зрения, сложно что-либо говорить.


Разве вы только что не сказали, когда упомянули "глобальный смыл"? О невоспринимаемой березе? Или я что-то путаю?

----------


## Dron

> Существа сами себя соблазняют из-за непонимания своей природы и природы так называемого "внешнего мира". Можно сказать по-другому: существ соблазняет внешний мир по причине их не зрелости, охваченности жаждой и невежеством. )
> 
> 
> 
> Не знаю, про какие законы Вы говорите, но ясно одно, материя не производится мышлением - например после того как Вы перестаёте смотреть на вазу, она не исчезает, и её могут видеть другие существа.
> 
> 
> 
> "Благословенный сказал - «Что такое «Всё»? Всего лишь глаз и формы, ухо и звуки, нос и запахи, язык и вкусы, тело и телесные ощущения, ум и объекты ума. Это, монахи, называется «Всё». И если кто-либо скажет: «Помимо этого Всего я опишу иное», то он не сможет объяснить, на основании чего он делает такое утверждение, и будет опечален этим. Почему? Потому что это вне его возможностей».
> ...


А можно назад к теме? Причем не приписывая, что речь идет о березе вне сознания?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Так вы не представляйте березу вне сознания, раз это бессмысленное занятие. Представьте ее в сознании, и объясните, что значит страдательность существующей в сознании березы.[/QUOT


Страдательность существующей в сознании берёзы может иметь место в нескольких случаях (эх, сижу за чужим компом, не знаю, где тут двоеточие). Либо привязанность к березе, одержимость ею, невозможность жить без неё, либо ненависть к ней, и желание из-за этого её раскрошить в щепки. Либо, например на фоне белочки, береза постоянно мерещится, и никуда не денешься от этого образа.

Восприятие березы как самосущей, т.е. в силу неведения, само по себе страдание не несёт, но в потенциале может принести. Гмм... что мы ещё забыли? Зависть к березе? Ревность к ней?

А самой березе фиолетово.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;499361]


> Страдательность существующей в сознании берёзы может иметь место в нескольких случаях (эх, сижу за чужим компом, не знаю, где тут двоеточие). Либо привязанность к березе, одержимость ею, невозможность жить без неё, либо ненависть к ней, и желание из-за этого её раскрошить в щепки. Либо, например на фоне белочки, береза постоянно мерещится, и никуда не денешься от этого образа.
> 
> Восприятие березы как самосущей, т.е. в силу неведения, само по себе страдание не несёт, но в потенциале может принести. Гмм... что мы ещё забыли? Зависть к березе? Ревность к ней?
> 
> А самой березе фиолетово.


Можете ли вы дать определение страдательности березы, такое, что бы все приведенные вами примеры были частными случаями?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Dron;499364]


> Можете ли вы дать определение страдательности березы, такое, что бы все приведенные вами примеры были частными случаями?


Я не верю в страдательность березы, особенно в 10.30 эй эм мск.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;499365]


> Я не верю в страдательность березы, особенно в 10.30 эй эм мск.


Видите ли, Нико, тема была создана с целью понять разницу между непостоянством березы и тем, что она -"страдание".
Есть разница или нет, как ты считаешь?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Dron;499368]


> Видите ли, Нико, тема была создана с целью понять разницу между непостоянством березы и тем, что она -"страдание".
> Есть разница или нет, как ты считаешь?


Конечно есть. Если Вы-ты считаете=шь березу непостоянной, то из этого логически не следует тот факт, что она страдает. Дхармакая Будды тоже ведь непостоянна в своей протяжённости, но не страдательна. Увы и ах.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А самой березе фиолетово.


Откуда Вы знаете как самой берёзе? Вы были когда-нибудь берёзой?

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;499369]


> Конечно есть. Если Вы-ты считаете=шь березу непостоянной, то из этого логически не следует тот факт, что она страдает. Дхармакая Будды тоже ведь непостоянна в своей протяжённости, но не страдательна. Увы и ах.


Береза не страдает, начнемте-ка с азов.

----------


## Нико

> Откуда Вы знаете как самой берёзе? Вы были когда-нибудь берёзой?


Нет и не собираюсь. Разве что баобабом....

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нет и не собираюсь. Разве что баобабом....


Ну и откуда такая уверенность, что берёзе фиолетово?

----------


## Dron

> Ну и откуда такая уверенность, что берёзе фиолетово?


У березы нет сознания.
Откуда уверенность, что у березы нет сознания? - из слов Будды.
Оффтоп закончен.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так вы не представляйте березу вне сознания, раз это бессмысленное занятие. Представьте ее в сознании, и объясните, что значит страдательность существующей в сознании березы.


Сознание это - процесс сознавания чего-то, происходящий при наличии предмета сознавания и органа сознавания. В этом смысле сознание не самодостаточно, а нуждается в опорах, например, в березе.  

"Сознание, монахи, основываясь, может основываться, будучи вовлечённым формой. Опираясь на форму, утверждаясь на форме, окроплённое наслаждением, оно может прийти к возрастанию, увеличению, расширению."

Береза - это ярлык или название данное безличному процессу функционирования рупа дхамм, в котором нет ничего постоянного как может показаться на первый взгляд. Во всём этом прослеживается возникновение, изменение со временем и разрушение. А всё что непостоянно есть дуккха. Но понятие дуккха намного шире, нежели просто страдание. Даже приятные ощущения и высокие духовные состояния (дхьяна), свободные даже от тени страдания в обычном смысле слова, котороые могут быть описаны как счастье, включаются в дуккха. В одной из сутт из Мадджхима-никая  после восхваления духовного счастья этих дхьяна, Будда говорит, что они "непостоянны, дуккха и подвержены изменениям" (аничча дуккха випаринамадхамма). Это является дуккха не потому, что там есть "страдание" в обычном смысле этого слова, но поскольку "все, что непостоянно, есть дуккха" (яд аниччам там дуккхам). 
Непонимание и отсутствие видения непостоянства всего сущего на глубинном уровне как  раз таки и относится к тому самому неведению. Непостоянство (аничча) и безличность берёзы (анатта) указывает на её страдательность (дуккха). 

"Благословенный сказал так: «Монахи, форма непостоянна, чувство непостоянно, восприятие непостоянно, формации непостоянны, сознание непостоянно. Видя так, монахи, обученный ученик Благородных испытывает отвращение к форме, отвращение к чувству, отвращение к восприятию, отвращение к формациям, отвращение к сознанию. Испытывая отвращение, он становится беспристрастным. Посредством беспристрастия [его ум] освобождается. 
(СН 22.12)

А в Дуккха сутте (СН 22.13) вместо слова "непостоянна" идёт слово "страдательна" (дуккха): _форма страдательна, чувство страдательно и т.д._

----------

Федор Ф (18.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Сознание это - процесс сознавания чего-то, происходящий при наличии предмета сознавания и органа сознавания. В этом смысле сознание не самодостаточно, а нуждается в опорах, например, в березе.


Так



> Береза - это ярлык или название данное безличному процессу функционирования рупа дхамм, в котором нет ничего постоянного как может показаться на первый взгляд. Во всём этом прослеживается возникновение, изменение со временем и разрушение.


Ок




> А всё что непостоянно есть дуккха (_саббе санскара - дуккха_). Но понятие дуккха намного шире, нежели просто страдание в  обычном смысле этого слова.


Вот



> Непонимание и отсутствие видения непостоянства всего сущего на глубинном уровне как  раз таки и относится к тому самому неведению. Непостоянство (аничча) и безличность берёзы (анатта) указывает на её страдательность (дуккха).


Ну вот мы и вернулись к теме, не прошло, как говорится, и полгода.
Что значит, что береза дуккха? Непостоянна-да, анатма- да, но есть же еще что-то, что, по вашим словам, не охватывается анитья и анатма? Что это?






> "Благословенный сказал так: «Монахи, форма непостоянна, чувство непостоянно, восприятие непостоянно, формации непостоянны, сознание непостоянно. Видя так, монахи, обученный ученик Благородных испытывает отвращение к форме, отвращение к чувству, отвращение к восприятию, отвращение к формациям, отвращение к сознанию. Испытывая отвращение, он становится беспристрастным. Посредством беспристрастия [его ум] освобождается. 
> (СН 22.12)
> 
> А в Дуккха сутте (СН 22.13) вместо слова "непостоянна" идёт слово "страдательна" (дуккха): _форма страдательна, чувство страдательно и т.д._


[/QUOTE]
Да не сутте, а в переводе.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да не сутте, а в переводе.


Ну так я и написал выше, что слово дуккха не исчерпывается словами "страдание" или "боль". Понятие дуккха в Первой Благородной Истине включает в себя и такие более глубокие идеи как "несовершенство", "непостоянство", "пустота", "невещественность".

----------

Федор Ф (18.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Ну так я и написал выше, что слово дуккха не исчерпывается словами "страдание" или "боль". Понятие дуккха в Первой Благородной Истине включает в себя и такие более глубокие идеи как "несовершенство", "непостоянство", "пустота", "невещественность".


Так, давайте еще раз, в замедленном повторе: в каком смысле береза несовершенна?

----------


## Нико

А Будда Шакьямуни давал учение для берез или для людей?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так, давайте еще раз, в замедленном повторе: в каком смысле береза несовершенна?


В смысле отсутствия у неё характеристик приписываемых  невежественным сознанием - субстанциональности, красоты, постоянства.

----------


## Нико

> В смысле отсутствия у неё характеристик приписываемых  невежественным сознанием - субстанциональности, красоты, постоянства.


Так береза несовершенна или всё же невежественное сознание?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так береза несовершенна или всё же невежественное сознание?


Так мы ведь договорились уже, что не рассматриваем берёзу вне этого самого сознания. )

----------


## Dron

> В смысле отсутствия у неё характеристик приписываемых  невежественным сознанием - субстанциональности, красоты, постоянства.


Не годится, в этом она ничем не отличается от Нирманакайи.

----------


## Нико

> Так мы ведь договорились уже, что не рассматриваем берёзу вне этого самого сознания. )


Но и внутри сознания тоже нет березы.

----------


## Митяй

> Не годится, в этом она ничем не отличается от Нирманакайи.


Разве нирманакайя является тхеравадинским понятием?




> Но и внутри сознания тоже нет березы.


А вы чем познаете березу, не сознанием ли? Без наличия сознания не имеет смысла вообще говорить о березе.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Разве нирманакайя является тхеравадинским понятием?


Это Дрону скажите спасибо за правильно выбранный раздел.








> А вы чем познаете березу, не сознанием ли? Без наличия сознания не имеет смысла вообще говорить о березе.


Но береза -- в сознании или же не нет?

----------


## Митяй

Сергей просто немного неаккуратно выразился про рассмотрение березы вне сознания. Береза относится к окружающему нас миру, но все, что мы познаем и воспринимаем, происходит с участием сознания. Поэтому мы не можем, говоря о страдательности березы, не принимать во внимание того, кто эту березу познает.

----------


## Dron

> Разве нирманакайя является тхеравадинским понятием?


Не является, так же, как вы не являетесь Сергеем, коему пост адресован.

----------

Нико (18.08.2012)

----------


## Митяй

> Не является, так же, как вы не являетесь Сергеем, коему пост адресован.


Вам важно победить в споре или провести полезную (возможно) дискуссию на не совсем понятную вам тему?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так береза несовершенна или всё же невежественное сознание?
> 
> Но и внутри сознания тоже нет березы.


Думаете, с прекращением невежества, береза перестанет быть аничча, дуккха, анатта?

----------

Федор Ф (19.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Сергей просто немного неаккуратно выразился про рассмотрение березы вне сознания. Береза относится к окружающему нас миру, но все, что мы познаем и воспринимаем, происходит с участием сознания. Поэтому мы не можем, говоря о страдательности березы, не принимать во внимание того, кто эту березу познает.


Дак а я Вам о чём тут? Страдает-то не береза. Стол тоже не страдает. Страдают семчены, типа, обладатели непросветлённого сознания. Будды, воспринимающие берёзы, тоже не страдают. 

Про то, что береза может стать и нирманакаей -- отдельный разговор, и не здесь.

----------


## Нико

> Думаете, с прекращением невежества, береза перестанет быть аничча, дуккха, анатта?


Она перестанет такой быть в глазах того, кто прекратил неведение. А если прекративший неведение посмотрит на березу глазами не прекратившего неведения, она останется дуккхой для того, кто ВЕДЁТСЯ на березу.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Она перестанет такой быть в глазах того, кто прекратил неведение.


Приехали. Неведение - это как раз таки отсутствие видения трилогии характерных черт всего сущего: аничча, дуккха и анатта. По причине этого у существ продолжает возникать жажда (танха) и страстная привязанность (упадана), из-за чего они не могут освободиться. Просветленные тем и отличаеются от простых существ, что береза для них именно такая - аничча, дуккха, анатта.
Вот и Дже Гамбопа говорит примерно тоже самое:

"И еще другой пример: от того, что один волосок лежит на ладони, нет ни счастья, ни страдания,- но попади он в глаз, [сразу] возникнет несчастье и страдание. Так же и это страдание составного обычными живыми существами не ощущается как страдание, в то время как для Благородных это страдание велико."

----------

SlavaR (16.09.2012), Федор Ф (19.08.2012)

----------


## Митяй

> Страдают семчены, типа, обладатели непросветлённого сознания. Будды, воспринимающие берёзы, тоже не страдают.


Если на Будду упадет ствол старой березы, из-за того, что она аничча, он будет страдать от этого. Пример, наверное, не ахти, но и береза сама чего стоит  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Приехали. Неведение - это как раз таки отстутсвие видения трилогия характерных черт всего сущего: аничча, дуккха и анатта. По причине этого у существ продолжает возникать жажда (танха) и страстная привязанность (упадана), из-за чего они не могут освободиться. Просветленные тем и отличаеются от простых существ, что береза для них именно такая - аничча, дуккха, анатта.
> Вот и Дже Гамбопа говорит примерно тоже самое:
> 
> "И еще другой пример: от того, что один волосок лежит на ладони, нет ни счастья, ни страдания,- но попади он в глаз, [сразу] возникнет несчастье и страдание. Так же и это страдание составного обычными живыми существами не ощущается как страдание, в то время как для Благородных это страдание велико."


А как просветлённые видят березу? И видят ли?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А как просветлённые видят березу? И видят ли?


 Благословенный сказал так: «Монахи, форма непостоянна, чувство непостоянно, восприятие непостоянно, формации непостоянны, сознание непостоянно. Видя так, монахи, обученный ученик Благородных испытывает отвращение к форме, отвращение к чувству, отвращение к восприятию, отвращение к формациям, отвращение к сознанию. Испытывая отвращение, он становится беспристрастным. Посредством беспристрастия [его ум] освобождается. Когда он освободился, то возникает знание: «Он освобождён». Он понимает: «Рождение уничтожено, святая жизнь прожита, сделано то, что следовало сделать, нет чего-либо, что ещё нужно было бы осуществить в этом состоянии существования».

(СН 22.12)

----------

Федор Ф (19.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Благословенный сказал так: «Монахи, форма непостоянна, чувство непостоянно, восприятие непостоянно, формации непостоянны, сознание непостоянно. Видя так, монахи, обученный ученик Благородных испытывает отвращение к форме, отвращение к чувству, отвращение к восприятию, отвращение к формациям, отвращение к сознанию. Испытывая отвращение, он становится беспристрастным. Посредством беспристрастия [его ум] освобождается. Когда он освободился, то возникает знание: «Он освобождён». Он понимает: «Рождение уничтожено, святая жизнь прожита, сделано то, что следовало сделать, нет чего-либо, что ещё нужно было бы осуществить в этом состоянии существования».
> 
> (СН 22.12)


Ну вот, Дрон связал меня по рукам и ногам, ибо я не буду спорить в тхеравадинском разделе.

----------

Сергей Ч (18.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну вот, Дрон связал меня по рукам и ногам, ибо я не буду спорить в тхеравадинском разделе.


Может оно и к лучшему, ибо тема открытая ради спора - не способствует развитию взаимопонимания.  :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (19.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А если прекративший неведение посмотрит на березу глазами не прекратившего неведения, она останется дуккхой для того, кто ВЕДЁТСЯ на березу.


Всё как раз таки наоборот- если прекративший неведение посмотрит на березу глазами не прекратившего неведения, то она останется привлекательной для того, кто ВЕДЁТСЯ на березу. Если бы она была для него дуккха, то он бы на неё не вёлся. Логично? )
Будда говорит, что  в отношении формы, чувства, восприятия и т.д., следует познать три вещи: 1) привлекательность или наслаждение; 2) опасность; 3) свобода или избавление (ниссарана). 

  "Монахи, если бы не было привлекательности в форме, то существа не могли бы очароваться ей. Но поскольку существует привлекательность в форме, существа становятся очарованными ею. 
Если бы не было опасности в форме, то существа не могли бы ощутить отвращение в отношении её. Но поскольку существует опасность в форме, существа испытывают отвращение в отношении её. 
Если бы не было спасения от формы, то существа не могли бы спастись от неё. Но поскольку существует спасение от формы, существа спасаются от неё."

Иными словами, Будда видит всё, что другие живые существа воспринимают ошибочно, но сам остается свободным от заблуждения. В отношении формы он видит не только её привлекательность (как простые существа), но и опасность и спасение от формы. 

"Покуда, монахи, существа напрямую не узнали то, какими они являются на самом деле - привлекательность как привлекательность, опасность как опасность, спасение как спасение в отношении этих пяти совокупностей, подверженных цеплянию, они не спаслись от этого мира с его дэвами, Марами, Брахмами, с его поколениями жрецов и отшельников, богов и людей. Они не отделились от него, не освободились от него, не пребывают с умом, лишённым преград." 

(СН 22.28)

----------

SlavaR (16.09.2012), Богдан Б (20.08.2012), Митяй (18.08.2012), Федор Ф (19.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Вам важно победить в споре или провести полезную (возможно) дискуссию на не совсем понятную вам тему?


Ну что можно ответить на такой, заданный с практически божественной невинностью вопрос? Победить, естественно.

----------


## Dron

Всем, кто желает принять участие в теме, напоминаю- тема про отличие дукхи от анитьй.

----------


## Нико

> Всем, кто желает принять участие в теме, напоминаю- тема про отличие дукхи от анитьй.


Хорошо, давайте развернём тему несколько в другой ракурс. Труп, похороненный в земле в гробу, -- это материя? Да. Это страдание?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Хорошо, давайте развернём тему несколько в другой ракурс. Труп, похороненный в земле в гробу, -- это материя? Да. Это страдание?


Это наглядное пособие  страдания от непостоянства (випаринама дукха).

----------

Федор Ф (19.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Хорошо, давайте развернём тему несколько в другой ракурс. Труп, похороненный в земле в гробу, -- это материя? Да. Это страдание?


Я об этом и желаю узнать. По моему- нет.

----------


## Нико

> Я об этом и желаю узнать. По моему- нет.


И по-моему.

----------


## До

У Dronа обсуждения в стиле "пролетел мимо кирпич вопрос". Надо по нормальному ставить вопрос - пояснить почему он задан, контекст, какие проблемы решаются и т.д. тогда можно вести, было бы, нормальную дискуссию.




> Всякому известна фраза "Все есть страдание".
> Относится ли к этому "все" например, дерево (береза)?
> Или речь только о скандхах?


Ну и что? Какая разница?




> Всем, кто желает принять участие в теме, напоминаю- тема про отличие дукхи от анитьй.


А первый вопрос темы был не по теме?

----------


## Dron

> У Dronа обсуждения в стиле "пролетел мимо кирпич вопрос". Надо по нормальному ставить вопрос - пояснить почему он задан, контекст, какие проблемы решаются и т.д. тогда можно вести, было бы, нормальную дискуссию.


Так и помереть можно, в процессе. А, поскольку я борюсь за снижение самоубийств от прочтения нудятины, то я вам персонально задам вопрос:
В каком смысле береза есть страдание? (имеется ввиду та самая береза, которую вы признаете, тут нет никаких навешиваний самобытия).

----------


## Нико

А можно ещё вопросик вдогонку: берёза, пустая от самобытия, -- это страдание или нет?

----------


## Dron

> А можно ещё вопросик вдогонку: берёза, пустая от самобытия, -- это страдание или нет?


Это тут не при чем.

----------


## Нико

> Это тут не при чем.


Это потому что ответить трудно?

----------


## Dron

> Это потому что ответить трудно?


Это потому, что сугубо специфическая пустота с т.з. МП не имеет к вопросу никакого отношения. Трилакшана универсальна.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А можно ещё вопросик вдогонку: берёза, пустая от самобытия, -- это страдание или нет?


Будда указывает, что освобождение лежит  в постижении  трех признаков существования: аничча, дуккха, анатта. Другими словами, в момент просветления береза не перестаёт соотвествовать этим трем характеристикам всего существующего, наоборот - мы постигаем эту её подлинную природу на глубинном уровне и у нас прекращается всякое влечение и привязанности к тому, что по своей природе является аничча, дуккха, анатта. Так происходит освобождение. 
А берёза которая хоть и непостоянна, но всё же не дуккха - это та самая метафизическая берёза, существующая вне сознания. )

----------

Федор Ф (19.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Будда указывает, что освобождение лежит  в постижении  трех признаков существования: аничча, дуккха, анатта. Другими словами, в момент просветления береза не перестаёт соотвествовать этим трем характеристикам всего существующего, наоборот - мы постигаем эту её подлинную природу на глубинном уровне и у нас прекращается всякое влечение и привязанности к тому, что по своей природе является аничча, дуккха, анатта. Так происходит освобождение. 
> А берёза которая хоть и непостоянна, но всё же не дуккха - это та самая метафизическая берёза, существующая вне сознания. )


Приведите мне тогда цитату из канона, хоть ПК, хоть СК, где бы неодушевлённые явления были названы страданием. Есть же Первая благородная истина -- истина о страдании. Там страдание только применимо к ЖС. 
А потом и в сутрах, и в тантрах мы читаем о о том, что все явления вокруг с нас с постижением пустоты превращаются в так называемое рол-па -- т.е. игру этой самой пустоты. Ещё это по-английски переводят дурацким словом sport. Ну вот, а пока пустоты ещё не достигли, явления, в том числе и берёзы -- условия возникновения клеш. Клеши возникают у ЖС и ведут к страданиям ЖС. Это для меня вполне логично. Но саму березу я бы страданием не назвала. Потому что Будда в ПБИ ничего такого не изрекал.

----------


## До

> я вам персонально задам вопрос:
> 
> В каком смысле береза есть страдание? (имеется ввиду та самая береза, которую вы признаете, тут нет никаких навешиваний самобытия).


В смысле учил ли Будда, что "береза, это страдание", говорил ли он такие слова, так?

----------


## Нико

http://www.ng.ru/science/2003-04-09/15_intellect.html

В следующий раз, когда будете есть яблоко, имейте в виду, что совершаете убийство.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Приведите мне тогда цитату из канона, хоть ПК, хоть СК, где бы неодушевлённые явления были названы страданием. Есть же Первая благородная истина -- истина о страдании. Там страдание только применимо к ЖС.


Уже сколько раз приводили: "Все обусловленное есть дуккха"  (Саббэ Самскара Дуккха). Ну и выше я приводил цитаты из ПК, где Будда говорит о том, что форма дуккха ("страдательна").




> Но саму березу я бы страданием не назвала. Потому что Будда в ПБИ ничего такого не изрекал.


Ну и правильно бы сделали,) ибо перевод слова "дуккха" как "страдание" на русский язык весьма и весьма вольный.

----------

Федор Ф (19.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Уже сколько раз приводили: "Все обусловленное есть дуккха"  (Саббэ Самскара Дуккха). Ну и выше я приводил цитаты из ПК, где Будда говорит о том, что форма дуккха ("страдательна").
> 
> 
> 
> Ну и правильно бы сделали,) ибо перевод слова "дуккха" как "страдание" на русский язык весьма и весьма вольный.


Я тоже приводила цитату о том, что все СОСТАВНЫЕ ЗАГРЯЗНЁННЫЕ феномены есть страдание. Или тибетцы неверно эту фразу перевели на свой язык? Дрон, ну почему в разделе Тхеравада?

Хорошо, дайте мне полное определение термина дуккха.

----------


## Dron

> В смысле учил ли Будда, что "береза, это страдание", говорил ли он такие слова, так?


Да. Но это "да"надо правильно понять, компренде?)

----------


## До

> "В смысле учил ли Будда, что "береза, это страдание", говорил ли он такие слова, так?"
> 
> Да. Но это "да"надо правильно понять, компренде?)


Дошли ли до нас _сведения_, что Будда говорил слова, что "береза, это страдание"?

----------


## До

> Я тоже приводила цитату о том, что все СОСТАВНЫЕ ЗАГРЯЗНЁННЫЕ феномены есть страдание. Или тибетцы неверно эту фразу перевели на свой язык?


Это совсем разные фразы, одна даже не перевод другой. И вообще печатей не 4, а много, десятки их.

----------


## Dron

> Дошли ли до нас _сведения_, что Будда говорил слова, что "береза, это страдание"?


Понятно.

Считается ли материя (в строго феноменологичном, кошерном и, одновременно, стерилизованном виде) в буддизме - страданием? Какое ваше мнение будет на этот счет?

----------


## Нико

> Это совсем разные фразы одна даже не перевод другой. И вообще печатей не 4, а много, десятки их.


Поподробнее?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Хорошо, дайте мне полное определение термина дуккха.


Трудно найти одно слово, чтобы охватить всё понятие дуккха как Первой Благородной Истины. Кроме обычного значения "страдание" или "боль" оно охватывает и более широкие смыслы, представляющий видение Буддой жизни и мира.  Дуккха – это что-то вроде напряжения (напряженность), которое присутствует во всех видах чувственного опыта. Временами это напряжение ослабляется, и существо испытывает временное облегчение – радость, счастье. Затем напряжение возвращается.
Понятие дуккха может быть рассмотрено с трех сторон: (1) дуккха как обычное страдание (дуккха-дуккха), (2) дуккха как порожденное изменением (випаринама-дуккха), и (3) дуккха как обусловленные состояния (самкхара-дуккха). 
Первые два вида страданий понять не сложно. Но третий вид дуккха как обусловленные состояния (самкхара-дуккха) является важнейшей философской стороной Первой Благородной Истины и понять его несколько сложнее. Вот здесь как раз стоит вспомнить слова Будды:  _"О бхиккху, что есть дуккха? Вкратце, эти пять совокупностей привязанности суть дуккха"_. 
Здесь следует ясно понимать, что дуккха и пять совокупностей не являются двумя различными вещами; Кхандхи сами по себе являются дуккха.

----------

SlavaR (16.09.2012), Федор Ф (19.08.2012)

----------


## До

> Считается ли материя (в строго феноменологичном, кошерном и, одновременно, стерилизованном виде) в буддизме - страданием? Какое ваше мнение будет на этот счет?


Т.е. считается ли _рупа-кхандха_ страданием, так?

----------

Сергей Ч (18.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Т.е. считается ли _рупа-кхандха_ страданием, так?


Именно.

----------


## До

(Не "десятки", конечно.)



> Поподробнее?


Etienne Lamotte пишет:

388 By _dharmamudrā_, the Traité means three fundamental characteristics of things preached by the
Buddha: Sarvasaṃskārā anityāḥ, sarvadharmā anātmānaḥ, śāntaṃ nirvāṇam, “All formations (i.e., all
dharmas coming from causes) are impermanent; all dharmas are without self, peaceful is nirvāṇa”: cf. K.
15, p. 170a2-4 (above, p. 912F); k. 22, p. 222a28-b1; k. 26, p. 253c13-15; k. 32, p. 297c23-24. As we are
about to see, such statements are frequent in the canonical texts but, as far as I [Lamotte] know, the
expression dharmamudrā does not appear in the Pāli Nikāya. On the other hand, in the Sanskrit
Saṃyuktāgama translated into Chinese by Guṇabhadra (436-443), there is an Āryadharmamudrāsūtra, T
99, no. 80, k. 3, p. 20a25-b28. Before that, Dharmarakṣa had given a separate translation under the name
Cheng fa yin king, T 103, p. 500a-b: it was published the 5th day of the 12th month of the 4th yuan-k’ang
year, i.e., January 7, 295 (cf. Li-tai, T 2034, k. 6, p. 63c22-23). This sūtra was authoritative for the
Sarvāstivādins as well as the Mādhyamikans: it is cited in the Vibhāṣā (T 1545, k. 104, p. 541c10; T
1546, k. 46, p. 359a23), the Che tchou p’i p’o cha louen (T 1521, k. 1, p. 25a17; k. 10, p. 73b23), the
Maitreyaparipṛcchopedeśa (T 1525, k. 2, p. 240b15) and the Satyasiddhiśāstra (T 1546, k. 6, p. 281c2; k.
12, p. 332c15; k. 15, p. 363b23, 365a26).

Whether it is used in the doctrines of the Lesser or the Greater Vehicle, the term dharmamudrā
appears frequently in the Mahāyānasūtras: cf. Saddharmapuṇḍ., p. 28, l. 8, 92, l. 13; Avataṃsaka, T 279,
k. 5, p. 22c1; k. 18, p. 97a17-18; Ratnolkādhāraṇi, T 299, k. 2, p. 891a24; Ratnakūṭa, T 310, k. 6, p.
35a11; k. 6, p. 36a1; k. 25, p. 141a; k. 116, p. 656c12; T 355, k. 1, p. 237a3.

The phrases used to express the nature of things permit many variations:

A. TWO STATEMENTS. – Sabbe saṅkhārā aniccā, sabbe dhammā anattā: cf. Saṃyutta, III, p.
132, l. 26; 133, l. 1 and 31; 134, l. 3.

B. THREE STATEMENTS. - Sabbe saṅkhāra aniccā, sabbe saṅkhāra dukkhā, sabbe dhammā
anattā: cf. Anguttara, I, p.286, l. 8, 14 and 20.

The postcanonical Pāli sources call Tilakkhaṇa ‘Three Natures’ impermanence, suffering and
non-self mentioned in this phrase: cf. Comm. on Jātaka, I, p. 48, l. 28; 275, l. 23; III, p. 377, l. 5.

C. THREE STATEMENTS. – Sarvasaṃskārā anityāḥ, sarvadharmā anātmānāḥ, śāntaṃ
nirvāṇam: cf. Saṃyukta, T 99, k. 10, p. 66b14; 66c7 and 21;Vibhḥaṣā, T 1545, k. 9, p. 45a21; Northern
Mahāparinirvāna, T 374, k. 13, p. 443a2-3.

D. The same statements, but with the name Sa fa yin ‘Three Dharmamudrās’. – Sarvasaṃskārā
anityāḥ, sarvadharmā anātmanaḥ, śāntaṃ nirvāṇam: cf. Mūlasarv. Vin., T 1442, k. 9, p. 670c2-3;
Satyasiddhiśāstra, T 1646, k. 1, p. 243c17-18; Lien houa mien king, T 386, k. 2, p. 1077a23-24 and 26-
27; Mahāyānāvatāra, T 1634, k. 1, p. 38c23.

As we have seen at the beginning of this note, this is the formula adopted by the Traité.

E. FOUR STATEMENTS, entitled Sseu fa pen or Sseu fa pen mo ‘Fourfold beginning and end
of dharmas’ which may be reconstructed in Sanskrit as Dharmapūrvāparānta: Sarvasaṃskārā anityāḥ,
sarvasaṃskārā duḥkhāḥ, sarvasaṃskārā anātmānāḥ, śāntaṃ nirvāṇam:: cf. Ekottara, T 125, k. 18, p.
640b13-18; k. 36, p. 749a7-11.

This formula is evidently faulty for it is not just the saṃskāras but also all dharmas that are
anātman.

F. FOUR STATEMENTS. – Sarvasaṃskārā anityāḥ, sarvasaṃskārā duḥkhāḥ, sarvadharmā
anātmānāḥ, śāntaṃ nirvāṇam (cf. Sūtrālaṃkāra, p. 149, l. 1-3), or the variant Anityāḥ sarvasaṃskārāḥ,
duḥkhāḥ sarvasaṃskārāḥ, anātmānaḥ sarvadharmāḥ, śāntaṃ nirvāṇam (cf. Bodh. bhūmi, p. 277, l. 5-
10).

These four statements are variously named:

1) Sseu fa pen ‘Fourfold root of dharmas’: cf. Ekottara, T 35, k. 23, p. 668c3-8;
2) Fourold dharmamudrā: cf. Tathāgataguhyasūtra, T 312, k. 17, p. 741b7-12;
Bodhisattvapiṭaka, T 316, k. 7, p. 794c21-24.
3) Fourfold dharmoddāna ‘Summary of dharmas’ (in Chinese, Sseu fa yeou t’o na): cf.
Vimalakīrtinirdeśa, T 476, k. 6, p. 586c14; Sūtrālaṃkāra, p. 17, l. 3; 55, l. 6; 73, l. 22; Bodh. bhūmi, p.
277, l. 5 (T 1579, k. 46, p. 544a6).

G. FIVE STATEMENTS. – Anityāḥ sarvasaṃskārāḥ, duḥkhāḥ sarvasaṃskārāḥ, śūnyāḥ
sarvadharmāṃ anātmānaḥ sarvadharmāḥ, śāntaṃ nirvāṇam: cf. Vimalakīrti, p. 165.

H. TEN STATEMENTS. – Che fa-yin ‘The ten dharmamudrās’: cf. Avataṃsaka, T 279, k, 41,
p. 218a6-15.




> Поподробнее?


У тибетцев перевод фразы _sarva sasrava duhkha_ (sāsrava=zag bcas), а у тхеров _sabbe sankhara dukkha_ (что аналог _sarva samskara duhkha_).

----------

Денис Евгеньев (20.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Трудно найти одно слово, чтобы охватить всё понятие дуккха как Первой Благородной Истины. Кроме обычного значения "страдание" или "боль" оно охватывает и более широкие смыслы, представляющий видение Буддой жизни и мира.  Дуккха – это что-то вроде напряжения (напряженность), которое присутствует во всех видах чувственного опыта. Временами это напряжение ослабляется, и существо испытывает временное облегчение – радость, счастье. Затем напряжение возвращается.
> Понятие дуккха может быть рассмотрено с трех сторон: (1) дуккха как обычное страдание (дуккха-дуккха), (2) дуккха как порожденное изменением (випаринама-дуккха), и (3) дуккха как обусловленные состояния (самкхара-дуккха). 
> Первые два вида страданий понять не сложно. Но третий вид дуккха как обусловленные состояния (самкхара-дуккха) является важнейшей философской стороной Первой Благородной Истины и понять его несколько сложнее. Вот здесь как раз стоит вспомнить слова Будды:  _"О бхиккху, что есть дуккха? Вкратце, эти пять совокупностей привязанности суть дуккха"_. 
> Здесь следует ясно понимать, что дуккха и пять совокупностей не являются двумя различными вещами; Кхандхи сами по себе являются дуккха.


Вот, хорошо, докопались-таки до третьего вида страдания, который я перевожу как "всепроникающее страдание обусловленности". Что это? Это скандхи, рождённые неведением и кармой. Я согласно, что это дуккха. Но мы же про берёзу ранее говорили......

----------

Сергей Ч (18.08.2012)

----------


## До

> У тибетцев перевод фразы _sarva sasrava duhkha_ (sāsrava=zag bcas), а у тхеров _sabbe sankhara dukkha_ (что аналог _sarva samskara duhkha_).


Проще говоря, тибетцы эксплицитно исключили _путь и плоды пути_ из _страдания_. Вместо того, чтоб переинтерпретировать, что такое "самскары", использовали другую формулировку.

----------


## Нико

> (Не "десятки", конечно.)
> 
> 
> Etienne Lamotte пишет:
> 
> 388 By _dharmamudrā_, the Traité means three fundamental characteristics of things preached by the
> Buddha: Sarvasaṃskārā anityāḥ, sarvadharmā anātmānaḥ, śāntaṃ nirvāṇam, “All formations (i.e., all
> dharmas coming from causes) are impermanent; all dharmas are without self, peaceful is nirvāṇa”: cf. K.
> 15, p. 170a2-4 (above, p. 912F); k. 22, p. 222a28-b1; k. 26, p. 253c13-15; k. 32, p. 297c23-24. As we are
> ...


Хорошо. Понятно, что мало что понятно. Откуда взялось zag bcas?

----------


## До

> "Т.е. считается ли рупа-кхандха страданием, так?"
> 
> Именно.


Сложный вопрос. Лично я считаю, что (правильно иметь мнение, что) _рупа-кхандха_ относится к страданию. Но есть и другое мнение, что только _упадана-кхандхи_ являются страданием, а просто _кхандхи_ - нет.

----------

Сергей Ч (18.08.2012)

----------


## До

> Откуда взялось zag bcas?


А какие варианты предложите мне для выбора?

----------


## Нико

> А какие варианты предложите мне для выбора?


Другой источник цитирования?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот, хорошо, докопались-таки до третьего вида страдания, который я перевожу как "всепроникающее страдание обусловленности". Что это? Это скандхи, рождённые неведением и кармой. Я согласно, что это дуккха. Но мы же про берёзу ранее говорили......


Ну так берёза - это часть чувственного опыта и если не ошибаюсь, относится к рупа-кхандхе. Бханте Топпер писал в этой теме:  "В рупа ккхандху входят все рупа дхаммы, как внутренние, так и внешние. Все ккхандхи есть страдание, т.к. они - аничча."

----------

Федор Ф (19.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Сложный вопрос. Лично я считаю, что (правильно иметь мнение, что) _рупа-кхандха_ относится к страданию. Но есть и другое мнение, что только _упадана-кхандхи_ являются страданием, а просто _кхандхи_ - нет.


Что такое "просто скандхи"? Кстати, соглашусь, что у ЖС рупа-скандха относится к страданию. Пока есть кому испытывать это страдание. А вот страдание поедаемой за столом баранины.... У которой уже нет читты и пр.... Это сомнительная вещь. Если только зарезанный баран не переродился духом или не смотрит из своего бараньего бардо, как едят его плоть. С соусом по-бразильски. Тогда остаётся только моральное страдание из-за привязанности к бывшей плоти. Впрочем, я в этом тоже несколько сомневаюсь.

----------


## Нико

> Ну так берёза - это часть чувственного опыта и если не ошибаюсь, относится к рупа-кхандхе. Бханте Топпер писал в этой теме:  "В рупа ккхандху входят все рупа дхаммы, как внутренние, так и внешние. Все ккхандхи есть страдание, т.к. они - аничча."


рупа-скандха -- часть живого организма. Ещё четыре должны быть. Береза -- часть вашего организма?

----------


## Dron

> Сложный вопрос. Лично я считаю, что (правильно иметь мнение, что) _рупа-кхандха_ относится к страданию. Но есть и другое мнение, что только _упадана-кхандхи_ являются страданием, а просто _кхандхи_ - нет.


Береза- не страдание, так считают некоторые, так?

----------


## Нико

> Береза- не страдание, так считают некоторые, так?


Попейте березового сока на досуге. Говорят, что это типа её слёз. Некоторые говорят. А ещё говорят, что грибы -- не растения, а живые существа, и это доказано друидами.

----------


## Dron

> Попейте березового сока на досуге. Говорят, что это типа её слёз. Некоторые говорят. А ещё говорят, что грибы -- не растения, а живые существа, и это доказано друидами.


Грибы, да под березовый сок?))) Мммм, ништяк. Тру ВЕГ.

----------


## До

> Другой источник цитирования?


Такие подробности мне, к сожалению, не известны. Конечно должен быть другой источник они же не сами придумали.

----------


## Нико

> Грибы, да под березовый сок?))) Мммм, ништяк. Тру ВЕГ.


Это Вам не паста с базиликом, а наше, настоящее. Кстати, чтобы не удаляться от темы, грибы -- это страдание?

----------


## Нико

> Такие подробности мне, к сожалению, не известны. Конечно должен быть другой источник они же не сами придумали.


Как жаль, что я не знаю санскрита.

----------


## До

> Что такое "просто скандхи"?


_Анупадана-скандхи_.

----------


## Dron

> _Анупадана-скандхи_.


Несложно предсказать следующий вопрос, и он будет таков:
Что есть упадана?

----------


## До

> Береза- не страдание, так считают некоторые, так?


По их мнению, берёза может как относиться к страданию, так и не относиться.

----------


## До

> Несложно предсказать следующий вопрос, и он будет таков:
> Что есть упадана?


Упадана, это желание (чанда) и страсть (рага) по отношению к скандхам (кхандхам).

----------


## Сергей Ч

> рупа-скандха -- часть живого организма. Ещё четыре должны быть. Береза -- часть вашего организма?


Всё что является частью живого организма (тела) относится к внутреним рупа-дхаммам, всё что является частью берёзы - к внешним. Но и внутренние и внешние рупа-дхаммы входят в рупа-кхандху. Берёза не часть моего организма, но часть моего чувственного опыта.

----------

Федор Ф (19.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> _Анупадана-скандхи_.


Это, что ли?

http://esopedia.ru/Anupadaka

----------


## Dron

> По их мнению, берёза может как относиться к страданию, так и не относиться.


Сформировалось ли у вас на этот счет собственное мнение?
+ которое вы готовы обосновать?

----------


## До

> Это, что ли?
> 
> http://esopedia.ru/Anupadaka


Это бред какой-то. Предлагаю опираться на буддийские источники и словари.

----------


## До

> Сформировалось ли у вас на этот счет собственное мнение?


Всё, цикл? См. #181.

----------


## Нико

> Всё что является частью живого организма (тела) относится к внутреним рупа-дхаммам, всё что является частью берёзы - к внешним. Но и внутренние и внешние рупа-дхаммы входят в рупа-кхандху. Берёза не часть моего организма, но часть моего чувственного опыта.


 Т.е. не одна из Ваших скандх, прости господи? А как часть чувственного опыта может ОБЪЕКТИВНО являться страданием? Ну ладно, я уже про это говорила, Вы привязаны к березе или ненавидите её. Тогда она вызывает у ВАС страдание. А вот для насекомых каких-нить она -- источник счастья.

----------


## Нико

> Это бред какой-то. Предлагаю опираться на буддийские источники и словари.


Так просветите насчёт анупаданы. А то не гуглится.

----------


## До

> Так просветите насчёт анупаданы. А то не гуглится.


_Анупадана_ значит "без упаданы". Я решил, что все знают, что _а-_ и _ан-_ в санскрите отрцание и это не надо пояснять. _Упадана-скандхи_ = 1БИ, а скандхи без _упаданы_ - _анупадана-скандхи_.

ps. К слову, Абхидхармасамуччая:



> Should the aggregates without attachment (anupādānaskandha) be called conditioned or unconditioned? They should be called neither conditioned nor unconditioned. Why? They are not conditioned because they are not made up of actions and defilements (karmakleśānabhisaṃskṛta). They are not unconditioned because they both are and are not as you like (kāmakārasammukhī-vimukhībhāva).

----------


## Нико

> _Анупадана_ значит "без упаданы". Я решил, что все знают, что _а-_ и _ан-_ в санскрите отрцание и это не надо пояснять. _Упадана-скандхи_ = 1БИ, а скандхи без _упаданы_ - _анупадана-скандхи_.
> 
> ps. К слову, Абхидхармасамуччая:


Т.е. береза есть анупадана-скандха? Наконец-то кто-то всё объяснил.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Т.е. не одна из Ваших скандх, прости господи? А как часть чувственного опыта может ОБЪЕКТИВНО являться страданием? Ну ладно, я уже про это говорила, Вы привязаны к березе или ненавидите её. Тогда она вызывает у ВАС страдание. А вот для насекомых каких-нить она -- источник счастья.


Я ведь уже писал, что не стоит понимать дуккха  как страдание в обычном смысле этого слова. Вам говорят, что берёза непостоянна, поэтому дуккха. А Вы вместе с Дроном боритесь со своим же собственным утвержденим, что береза страдает в прямом смысле этого слова. )
Именно потому, что береза вполне может быть для кого-то счастьем  слово дуккха нельзя однозначно переводить как страдание. Она является дуккха не потому, что там есть "страдание" в обычном смысле этого слова, но поскольку _"все, что непостоянно, есть дуккха"_ (яд аниччам там дуккхам).

----------


## До

> Т.е. береза есть анупадана-скандха?


Возможно, в видении архата или будды. (Так как у них, очевидно, нет _упаданы_.)

----------

Нико (18.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Возможно, в видении архата или будды. (Так как у них, очевидно, нет _упаданы_.)


Правда, я сомневаюсь в том, что в вИдении архата или будды есть берёза. (((((

----------


## До

> Правда, я сомневаюсь в том, что в вИдении архата или будды есть берёза. (((((


Ну, дерево бодхи.

----------


## Dron

> Всё, цикл? См. #181.


Точно, извиняюсь.
Тогда далее- в каком смысле береза есть страдание, помимо аннитья и анатма?

----------


## До

> Точно, извиняюсь.
> Тогда далее- в каком смысле береза есть страдание, помимо аннитья и анатма?


Формулировку 1й БИ помните?

----------


## Нико

> Я ведь уже писал, что не стоит понимать дуккха  как страдание в обычном смысле этого слова. Вам говорят, что берёза непостоянна, поэтому дуккха. А Вы вместе с Дроном боритесь со своим же собственным утвержденим, что береза страдает в прямом смысле этого слова. )
> Именно потому, что береза вполне может быть для кого-то счастьем  слово дуккха нельзя однозначно переводить как страдание. Она является дуккха не потому, что там есть "страдание" в обычном смысле этого слова, но поскольку _"все, что непостоянно, есть дуккха"_ (яд аниччам там дуккхам).


Я же Вам уже который раз истолковываю своё ИМХО: не всё, что непостоянно, есть дуккха. Рупакая тоже в своём потоке непостоянна, но она -- не дуккха. Есть множество непостоянных феноменов, не являющихся дуккхой. Бодхичитта, -- это первичное сознание, а сознание, по определению, непостоянно. Бодхичитта -- не дуккха, потому что не приводит к страданию, а освобождает от него. Мудрость, постигающая пустоту,  -- это вид ума, а все виды ума непостоянны. Шуньята -- это дуккха? Нет, это противоядие от дуккхи. Страдание - неведение -- и мудрость -- взаимоисключающие противоречия. Ясно или нет?

----------


## Нико

> Ну, дерево бодхи.



Ха!

----------


## Dron

> Формулировку 1й БИ помните?


Вы могли бы не ставить факт получения ваших ответов в зависимость от того, кто и что помнит? Можете снизойти, раз в жизни, хотя бы, например?

----------


## До

> Вы могли бы не ставить факт получения ваших ответов в зависимость от того, кто и что помнит? Можете снизойти, раз в жизни, хотя бы, например?


Я даю _правильный_ ответ на ваш вопрос.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> _Анупадана_ значит "без упаданы". .  Упадана-скандхи = 1БИ, а скандхи без упаданы - анупадана-скандхи.


Ну это можно сказать только в отношении Будды или Архата. К тому же, после смерти физического тела пробужденного, все остаточные группы существования, к которым нет упаданы и которые не получают больше подпитки в виде жажды,  прекращаются, чтобы не возникнуть вновь.

"Теперь, испытывая приятные, неприятные или безразличные ощущения, он знает, что это непостоянно, что это не сковывает его, что это не испытывается со страстью. Каким бы ни было ощущение, он испытывает его, не привязываясь к нему. Он знает, что все эти ощущения успокоятся с распадом тела, подобно как исчезает пламя, когда заканчиваются масло и фитиль."

"Потому, о бхиккху, кто наделен этим, наделен высшей мудростью, ибо знание угасания всех дуккха  это высшая благородная мудрость".

----------

Федор Ф (19.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

Я вот могу попытаться дать определение страданию. Это -- неспокойное-тревожное-болезненное состояние тела и/или ума, вызванное влиянием клеш, которые, в свою очередь, вызваны неблагой кармой, которая, в свою очередь, рождена неведением.

----------


## Dron

> Я даю _правильный_ ответ на ваш вопрос.


Правильный ответ на мой вопрос звучит как вопрос?

----------


## Dron

> Я вот могу попытаться дать определение страданию. Это -- неспокойное-тревожное-болезненное состояние тела и/или ума, вызванное влиянием клеш, которые, в свою очередь, вызваны неблагой кармой, которая, в свою очередь, рождена неведением.


Какому это именно из трех ты дала определение?)

----------


## Нико

> Какому это именно из трех ты дала определение?)


Страданию. Внимательнее читать надо. Ну, ещё с причинно-следственной взаимосвязью.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я же Вам уже который раз истолковываю своё ИМХО: не всё, что непостоянно, есть дуккха. Рупакая тоже в своём потоке непостоянна, но она -- не дуккха. Есть множество непостоянных феноменов, не являющихся дуккхой. Бодхичитта, -- это первичное сознание, а сознание, по определению, непостоянно. Бодхичитта -- не дуккха, потому что не приводит к страданию, а освобождает от него. Мудрость, постигающая пустоту,  -- это вид ума, а все виды ума непостоянны. Шуньята -- это дуккха? Нет, это противоядие от дуккхи. Страдание - неведение -- и мудрость -- взаимоисключающие противоречия. Ясно или нет?


Ну так это всё (рупакая, нирманакая, бодхичитта, шуньята в которой непостижимым образом пребывают вечные будды и бодхисаттвы и т.д.) относится к учениям Махаяны. Поэтому неясно. )

----------

Федор Ф (19.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ну так это всё (рупакая, нирманакая, бодхичитта, шуньята в которой непостижимым образом пребывают вечные будды и бодхисаттвы и т.д.) относится к учениям Махаяны. Поэтому неясно. )


Спасибо Дрону.

----------


## Dron

> Страданию. Внимательнее читать надо. Ну, ещё с причинно-следственной взаимосвязью.


А, хорошо. Тогда так- какому из трех видов страдания ты дала определение: страданию боли, страданию перемен, страданию обусловленности?

----------


## Нико

> А, хорошо. Тогда так- какому из трех видов страдания ты дала определение: страданию боли, страданию перемен, страданию обусловленности?


Всем трём, по сути. Потому что страдание от страданий -- это явный дискомфорт-боль. Страдание перемен -- это то, что сменяется болью. Страдание обусловленности -- это как плоть без кожи, на которую попадёт иголочка или сядет мушка -- и всё, уже боль. Неужели непонятно?

----------


## Dron

> Она является дуккха не потому, что там есть "страдание" в обычном смысле этого слова, но поскольку _"все, что непостоянно, есть дуккха"_ (яд аниччам там дуккхам).


Что это значит? Можете ли вы в двух трех предложениях пояснить?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Что это значит? Можете ли вы в двух трех предложениях пояснить?


Непостоянство вещей - это их возникновение, проистекание и изменение, или же исчезновение тех вещей, которые уже возникли. Непостоянство означает, что эти вещи никогда не находятся в каком-либо продолжительном неизменном состоянии, а постоянно распадаются и формируются из момента в момент. Это означает также, что они не могут быть источником подлинного счастья, т.е. дуккха.

----------

Федор Ф (19.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Непостоянство вещей - это их возникновение, проистекание и изменение, или же исчезновение тех вещей, которые уже возникли. Непостоянство означает, что эти вещи никогда не находятся в каком-либо продолжительном неизменном состоянии, а постоянно распадаются и формируются из момента в момент. Это означает также, что они не могут быть источником подлинного счастья, т.е. дуккха.


Постойте, сознание ведь тоже непостоянно, т.е. новый его момент возникает из предшествующего, а когда возник новый, предшествующего уже нет. Говорится, что поток сознания вечен, но по своим функциям сознание изменчиво. И это логично, иначе один его момент не мог бы породить следующий. Вопрос: почему сознание арьи или будды есть дуккха в силу непостоянства?

----------


## Dron

> Непостоянство вещей - это их возникновение, проистекание и изменение, или же исчезновение тех вещей, которые уже возникли. Непостоянство означает, что эти вещи никогда не находятся в каком-либо продолжительном неизменном состоянии, а постоянно распадаются и формируются из момента в момент. Это означает также, что они не могут быть источником подлинного счастья, т.е. дуккха.


Да ну неужто?)
Иными словами, береза не может быть Прибежищем, верно?

----------


## Нико

> Да ну неужто?)
> Иными словами, береза не может быть Прибежищем, верно?


Скажу даже страшнее: ни Будда, ни Дхарма, ни Сангха не являются постоянными феноменами. Ай, как страшно в них искать Прибежище!

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Постойте, сознание ведь тоже непостоянно, т.е. новый его момент возникает из предшествующего, а когда возник новый, предшествующего уже нет.


Непостоянно, поэтому сознание, как и все остальные Пять совокупностей, есть дуккха. Чуть раньше Вы вроде соглашались с тем, что все пять кхандх есть дуккха, теперь для  сознания решили сделать исключение? )




> «Монахи, форма непостоянна, чувство непостоянно, восприятие непостоянно, формации непостоянны, сознание непостоянно. Видя так, монахи, обученный ученик Благородных испытывает отвращение к форме, отвращение к чувству, отвращение к восприятию, отвращение к формациям, отвращение к сознанию. Испытывая отвращение, он становится беспристрастным. Посредством беспристрастия [его ум] освобождается. Когда он освободился, то возникает знание: «Он освобождён». Он понимает: «Рождение уничтожено, святая жизнь прожита, сделано то, что следовало сделать, нет чего-либо, что ещё нужно было бы осуществить в этом состоянии существования».
> 
> (Аничча сутта)





> Говорится, что поток сознания вечен, но по своим функциям сознание изменчиво. И это логично, иначе один его момент не мог бы породить следующий. Вопрос: почему сознание арьи или будды есть дуккха в силу непостоянства?


Если бы поток сознания был вечным, то и дуккха было бы вечным. Но слава буддам, это не так. ) Посмотрите Взаимозависимое возникновение (Патичча-самуппаду) и увидите каким образом сознание возникает и каким образом оно может быть прекращено.

----------

Федор Ф (19.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да ну неужто?)
> Иными словами, береза не может быть Прибежищем, верно?


Верно.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Сергей Чернявский;499623]Непостоянно, поэтому сознание, как и все остальные Пять совокупностей, есть дуккха. Чуть раньше Вы вроде соглашались с тем, что все пять кхандх есть дуккха, теперь для  сознания решили сделать исключение? )


Они дуккха для непросветлённых личностей. А у просветлённых преобразуются  в пять мудростей. Чистых, не дуккха.

Но, опять же, спасибо Дрону за песочницу.

У меня о взаимозависимом происхождении есть свое мнение, и в него не входит прекращение сознания, а входит лишь пресечение становления, то бишь сознания, насыщенного кармическими семенами, готовыми к новому рождению. Как-то так.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Они дуккха для непросветлённых личностей. А у просветлённых преобразуются  в пять мудростей. Чистых, не дуккха.
> 
> Но, опять же, спасибо Дрону за песочницу.


У Вас снова всё наоборот. ) Если бы существа видели пять совокупностей как дуккха, они не очаровывались бы ими, сансара автоматически лишалась бы своего корня - неведения. Именно потому, что просветленные постигают истинную природу Пяти совокупностей, видя их непостоянство (аничча), страдательность; неудовлетворительность (дуккха) и бессамостность (анатта), они не очаровываются ими, поэтому _"они спаслись от этого мира,  отделились от него,  освободились от него и пребывают с умом, лишённым преград."_ 




> У меня о взаимозависимом происхождении есть свое мнение, и в него не входит прекращение сознания, а входит лишь пресечение становления, то бишь сознания, насыщенного кармическими семенами, готовыми к новому рождению. Как-то так.





> В Саваттхи. И тогда Достопочтенный Ананда подошёл к Благословенному, поклонился ему, сел рядом и сказал: «Учитель, так говорят: «прекращение, прекращение». Посредством прекращения чего говорится о прекращении?» 
> «Ананда, форма непостоянна, обусловлена, возникла зависимо, подвержена разрушению, угасанию, прекращению. Посредством её прекращения говорится о прекращении.
> 
>  Чувство непостоянно…
>  Восприятие непостоянно…
>  Формации [ума] непостоянны...
>  Сознание непостоянно, обусловлено, возникло зависимо, подвержено разрушению, угасанию, прекращению. Посредством его прекращения говорится о прекращении.
> Именно посредством прекращения этих вещей, Ананда, говорится о прекращении».
> 
> (Ананда сутта)

----------

Bob (19.08.2012), Федор Ф (19.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Верно.


И поэтому она есть страдание?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И поэтому она есть страдание?


Не страдание, а дуккха. ) Во-первых: само понятие дуккха имеет более широкое значение, чем просто страдание, понимаемое как боль. (об этом уже говорилось в этой теме). А во-вторых: вопрос _"берёза - это страдание?"_ не совсем корректен. (об этом уже тоже здесь говорили). Разберитесь для начала с постановкой вопроса, чтобы Вы не пытались тут опровергать своё же собственное утверждение, что якобы берёза - это страдание и боль в прямом смысле этого слова. )
Вот Вам небольшая мат. часть на заданную тему:





> Хотя внешние неодушевлённые предметы могут возникать благодаря исключительно физическим причинам, санкхары, составляющие наше личностное существо - пять совокупностей - являются продуктами каммически активных санкхар, которые мы задействовали в наших прошлых жизнях. В нынешней жизни пять совокупностей постоянно поддерживаются, возобновляются, продлеваются теми волевыми действиями, которые мы свершаем сейчас, и опять-таки это становится условием для будущего существования (следующей жизни). Поэтому, как учит Будда, именно наши собственные каммически формирующие санкхары выстроили наш теперешний дом личностного бытия, и наши нынешние формирующие санкхары в настоящий момент выстраивают дома для нашего личностного бытия, которые мы заселим в будущих жизнях. Эти здания, будучи сотворёнными, состоят не иначе как из санкхар, обусловленных формирований, что содержатся в пяти совокупностях тела-и-ума. 
> Самый важный факт, который нужно уяснить о санкхарах, обусловленных формированиях, так это то, что все они непостоянны: «Увы, непостоянны все формирования». Они непостоянны не только в смысле, что их грубое проявление рано или поздно разрушится, но и в более глубоком смысле - на утончённом, подсознательном уровне санкхары непрерывно возникают и исчезают, постоянно появляются, а затем, через доли секунды, тут же распадаются и угасают: «Сама их природа - это возникать и угасать». Поэтому Будда заявляет, что все санкхары страдательны (саббе санкхара дуккха) - однако страдательны не потому, что они фактически болезненны и мучительны, а потому, что они несут в себе характеристику быстротечности. «Возникая, они угасают» - и поскольку все они угасают, они не могут обеспечить подлинного счастья и надёжности.
> 
> Непостоянны все санкхары

----------

Bob (19.08.2012), Богдан Б (20.08.2012), Карло (20.08.2012), Топпер- (24.08.2012), Федор Ф (19.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Не страдание, а дуккха. 
>  Во-первых: само понятие дуккха имеет более широкое значение, чем просто страдание, понимаемое как боль.


В моем вопросе страдание понимается именно как дуккха.




> А во-вторых: вопрос _"берёза - это страдание?"_ не совсем корректен. (об этом уже тоже здесь говорили). Разберитесь для начала с постановкой вопроса,


Это вы разберитесь с пониманием правильно поставленного вопроса, и разберитесь с приписыванием мне всякой ерунды, типа- береза= боль, постарайтесь.

----------


## Won Soeng

Есть три вида страдания. Страдание неизбежности неприятного, страдание изменчивости приятного и страдание устремленности из любого момента сознания к другому моменту. Нужно познать все три вида страдания, чтобы не ошибаться в первой благо родной истине. "Это дукха" - различение в данном моменте влечения, избегается или безразличия. Каждая санскара сопровождается дукха. хоть береза, хоть стул

----------

Федор Ф (20.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В моем вопросе страдание понимается именно как дуккха.
> Это вы разберитесь с пониманием правильно поставленного вопроса, и разберитесь с приписыванием мне всякой ерунды, типа- береза= боль, постарайтесь.


Тогда непонятно, с чем Вы не согласны. По-вашему Будда был неправ, когда говорил, что всё что непостоянно есть дуккха?
Берёза не самосуща. Это всего лишь обозначаение, даваемое умом на совокупность рупа-дхамм. Рупа дхаммы относятся к обусловленным дхаммам; обусловленные дхаммы непостоянны (саббэ самскара аничча); а всё непостоянное не может быть источником подлинного счастья, покоя, надёжности, поэтому всё что непостоянно есть дуккха (саббэ самскара дуккха). Чтобы достичь освобождения и избавиться от дуккха, нужно прекратить привязанность и цепляние к тому, что по своей природе непостоянно (аничча) и потому страдательно (дуккха). Для этого нужно понимание и видение аниччи не только  в смысле, что грубое проявление (например берёзы) рано или поздно разрушится, но и в более глубоком смысле - на утончённом, подсознательном уровне санкхары непрерывно возникают и исчезают, постоянно появляются, а затем, через доли секунды, тут же распадаются и угасают: «Сама их природа - это возникать и угасать».  
Другими словами, в момент просветления все вещи и явления не персетают быть дуккха, напротив - ясное видение _аниччи, дуккхи и анатты_ всего существующего, прекращает  к нему всякое цепляние, в этом мире больше нет ничего, что удерживало бы в нём того, кто освободился посредством этого знания.

----------

Богдан Б (20.08.2012), Топпер- (01.09.2012), Федор Ф (20.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Тогда непонятно, с чем Вы не согласны. По-вашему Будда был неправ, когда говорил, что всё что непостоянно есть дуккха?
> а всё непостоянное не может быть источником подлинного счастья, покоя, надёжности, поэтому всё что непостоянно есть дуккха (саббэ самскара дуккха). Чтобы достичь освобождения и избавиться от дуккха, нужно прекратить привязанность и цепляние к тому, что по своей природе непостоянно (аничча) и потому страдательно (дуккха). Для этого нужно понимание и видение аниччи не только  в смысле, что грубое проявление (например берёзы) рано или поздно разрушится, но и в более глубоком смысле - на утончённом, подсознательном уровне санкхары непрерывно возникают и исчезают, постоянно появляются, а затем, через доли секунды, тут же распадаются и угасают: «Сама их природа - это возникать и угасать».  
> Другими словами, в момент просветления все вещи и явления не персетают быть дуккха, напротив - ясное видение _аниччи, дуккхи и анатты_ всего существующего, прекращает  к нему всякое цепляние, в этом мире больше нет ничего, что удерживало бы в нём того, кто освободился посредством этого знания.


Выходит, что береза не есть страдание как боль (дуккха 1) и не есть все проникающее страдание (дуккха 3), а есть только страдание от ее непостоянства, так?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Выходит, что береза не есть страдание как боль (дуккха 1) и не есть все проникающее страдание (дуккха 3), а есть только страдание от ее непостоянства, так?


Боль - это неприятные, болезненные ощущения, понятно, что берёза не является дуккха-веданой. Но к остальным двум видам дуккха она относится, ибо "Все обусловленное непостоянно" (Саббэ Самскара аничча) и "Все обусловленное есть дуккха"  (Саббэ Самскара дуккха). Почему она относится к самскарам, смотрим приведённую мной выше статью Бхиккху Бодхи. А метафизическую берёзу, существующую вне сознания мы договорились не рассматривать из-за отстутствия практической пользы.

----------

Bob (03.09.2012), Топпер- (31.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Боль - это неприятные, болезненные ощущения, понятно, что берёза не является дуккха-веданой.


ОК.



> Но к остальным двум видам дуккха она относится, ибо "Все обусловленное непостоянно"


Как вы помните, Будда запретил тхеравадинам говорить о своем бытие/небытие после смерти, так что вам не пристало приписывать дуккху бытию Будды после смерти, верно?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Как вы помните, Будда запретил тхеравадинам говорить о своем бытие/небытие после смерти, так что вам не пристало приписывать дуккху бытию Будды после смерти, верно?


Не только тхеравадинам и не только после смерти. Он говорил, что на Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас. Но причём тут это? Мы ведь говорим не о Татхагате, а о непостоянстве и дуккхе всего обусловленного. В этом отношении даже физическое тело Будды, наделённое признаками совершенства, не свободно от этого. В  Ваккали сутте Будда спрашивает у Достопочтенного Ваккалии, испытывает ли тот перед смертью угрызения  совести за прожитую жизни, за поступки или за свою нравственность, Ваккали говорит, что нет и что в этом плане у него всё нормально, но далее он говорит, что испытвал большие сожаления потому что болялся не увидеть в своей жизни Будду:




> «Долгое время, Учитель, я хотел прийти и увидеть Благословенного, но я не мог сделать этого». 
> 
> «Довольно, Ваккали! Зачем тебе видеть это отвратительное тело? Тот, кто видит Дхамму - видит меня. Тот, кто видит меня - видит Дхамму. Поскольку в видении Дхаммы, Ваккали, можно увидеть меня, и в видении меня можно увидеть Дхамму.

----------

Bob (03.09.2012), Ittosai (01.09.2012), Федор Ф (01.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Не только тхеравадинам и не только после смерти. Он говорил, что на Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас. Но причём тут это?


При том, что этот запрет действенен строго для непонимающих относительную истину. Такие даже на самих себя не смогут указать прямо здесь и сейчас.

----------


## Нико

Я всё никак не могу понять, почему непостоянное равняется страданию. Или дуккхе. Пространство вон постоянно, но не относится к категории нирванических дхарм.

----------


## Топпер

> Я всё никак не могу понять, почему непостоянное равняется страданию. Или дуккхе.


Что такое страдание изменения помните?



> Пространство вон постоянно, но не относится к категории нирванических дхарм.


Пространство непостоянно. Это акасадхату. Оно, насколько я помню, совозникает с рупакалапами.

----------

Bob (03.09.2012), Сергей Ч (01.09.2012), Федор Ф (01.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Что такое страдание изменения помните?
> 
> Пространство непостоянно. Это акасадхату. Оно, насколько я помню, совозникает с рупакалапами.


Ну, вот и поговорили.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> При том, что этот запрет действенен строго для непонимающих относительную истину. Такие даже на самих себя не смогут указать прямо здесь и сейчас.


 Будда не запрещал, а объяснял почему это так. После разговора с Буддой на тему существования/несуществования Татхагаты, предваряемого рассмотрением безличности Кхандх, люди достигали пробуждения. А запретом это является лишь у тех, кто не понимает самой сути Учения Будды, а именно положений, касающихся Анатты. Они начинали думать, что раз Будда не говорит о том, что же является Татхагатой, то значит Татхагата существует каким-то непостижимым метафизическим образом. Вот так видимо и возникали после Париниббаны Учителя различные поздние теории о "телах Будды" и т.п.
Будда говорил, что по мере того, как человек продолжает  неправильно направлять внимание, рассматривая различные метафизические вопросы, вместо рассмотрения явного (Кхандх), то у него и появляются различные воззрения и теории, вместо первого фактора Благородного Восьмеричного Пути - Правильных взглядов.




> Это называется чащей воззрений, грудой воззрений, искажением воззрений, спутанностью воззрений, путами воззрений. Скованный путами воззрений, необученный заурядный человек не освобождён от рождения, старения, смерти, от печали, стенания, боли, горя и отчаяния. Он не освобождён, я говорю вам, от мук и страданий.


(МН 2 )

----------

Bob (03.09.2012), Pyro (01.09.2012), Богдан Б (03.09.2012), Митяй (01.09.2012), Топпер- (01.09.2012), Федор Ф (01.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Будда не запрещал, а объяснял почему это так. После разговора с Буддой на тему существования/несуществования Татхагаты, предваряемого рассмотрением безличности Кхандх, люди достигали пробуждения. А запретом это является лишь у тех, кто не понимает самой сути Учения Будды, а именно положений, касающихся Анатты. Они начинали думать, что раз Будда не говорит о том, что же является Татхагатой, то значит Татхагата существует каким-то непостижимым метафизическим образом


. 
Отлично. Сергей, смотрите, я тупо заменил несколько слов в вашем посте и спрашиваю вас, согласны ли вы с этим:
*Будда не запрещал, а объяснял почему это так. После разговора с Буддой на тему существования/несуществования двуногого, не-Будды, предваряемого рассмотрением безличности Кхандх, люди достигали пробуждения. А запретом это является лишь у тех, кто не понимает самой сути Учения Будды, а именно положений, касающихся Анатты. Они начинали думать, что раз Будда не говорит о том, что же является двуногим, не Буддой, то значит двуногий существует каким-то непостижимым метафизическим образом*




> Вот так видимо и возникали после Париниббаны Учителя различные поздние теории о "телах Будды"


Когда вы ответите на мой вопрос, мы вместе увидим, какие теории и откуда возникает.

----------


## Митяй

Нужно ведь отличать абсолютную истину от относительной.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> . 
> Отлично. Сергей, смотрите, я тупо заменил несколько слов в вашем посте и спрашиваю вас, согласны ли вы с этим:
> *Будда не запрещал, а объяснял почему это так. После разговора с Буддой на тему существования/несуществования двуногого, не-Будды, предваряемого рассмотрением безличности Кхандх, люди достигали пробуждения. А запретом это является лишь у тех, кто не понимает самой сути Учения Будды, а именно положений, касающихся Анатты. Они начинали думать, что раз Будда не говорит о том, что же является двуногим, не Буддой, то значит двуногий существует каким-то непостижимым метафизическим образом*
> 
> Когда вы ответите на мой вопрос, мы вместе увидим, какие теории и откуда возникает.


Когда речь идёт о том, что невозможно указать на Татхагату, то имеется в виду абсолютная реальность. На него нельзя указать как на существо, потому что в абсолютном смысле нет никакого "вечного существа", но есть только 5 совокупностей цепляния, которые и есть страдание. Будда учит прекращению страдания, то есть прекращению этих пяти безличных, изменчивых и страдательных феноменов, что и является освобождением (и это отсутствие "существа" в абсолютном смысле касается не только архатов, но и любых живых существ вообще). 
А у Вас получается, что есть пять взаимозависимых совокупностей и есть некое "существо" или "сознание", отдельное от них, становящееся в итоге архатом/буддой. Но ведь сам Будда говорит, что Татхагата не находится ни в пяти совокупностях, ни вне их, не является одной из них или же всеми сразу. Всё что есть - это тот самый взаимозависимо возникший процесс становления и его прекращение (Ниббана). Даже после того, как признаются неадекватными мнения, что: после смерти просветленный существует (есть); после смерти просветленный не существует; после смерти просветленный и существует, и не существует; после смерти просветленный ни существует, ни не существует, некоторые пытаются представить себе иной способ описать Татхагату. Всех, кто пытался доказать, что существует какой-то иной способ описания состояния умершего будды или архата, Будда возвращал на землю упоминанием о сущности Дхаммы: существование дукха и пути к его прекращению. _"Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания."_
Как Вы думаете, почему Будда говорит, что только в видении Взаимозависимого возникновения можно увидеть Татхагату?

----------

Митяй (01.09.2012), Федор Ф (01.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

Сергей, из вашего длинного ответа я понял,что вы не согласны с этим:



> *Будда не запрещал, а объяснял почему это так. После разговора с Буддой на тему существования/несуществования двуногого, не-Будды, предваряемого рассмотрением безличности Кхандх, люди достигали пробуждения. А запретом это является лишь у тех, кто не понимает самой сути Учения Будды, а именно положений, касающихся Анатты. Они начинали думать, что раз Будда не говорит о том, что же является двуногим, не Буддой, то значит двуногий существует каким-то непостижимым метафизическим образом*


Я правильно понял?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, из вашего длинного ответа я понял,что вы не согласны с этим:
> 
> Я правильно понял?


Не согласен, ибо у Вас получается, что есть пять взаимозависимых совокупностей не-Будда и есть некое "существо" или "сознание" - Будда. 
Я правильно понял?

----------


## Dron

> Не согласен, ибо у Вас получается, что есть пять взаимозависимых совокупностей не-Будда и есть некое "существо" или "сознание" - Будда. 
> Я правильно понял?


Нет, я же намеренно исключил обсуждение Будды. Так что еще раз:



> *Будда не запрещал, а объяснял почему это так. После разговора с Буддой на тему существования/несуществования двуногого, не-Будды, предваряемого рассмотрением безличности Кхандх, люди достигали пробуждения. А запретом это является лишь у тех, кто не понимает самой сути Учения Будды, а именно положений, касающихся Анатты. Они начинали думать, что раз Будда не говорит о том, что же является двуногим, не Буддой, то значит двуногий существует каким-то непостижимым метафизическим образом*


Здесь не Будда обсуждается, а двуногий.
Если вы с этим согласны, то согласитесь со всей цитатой, или не согласитесь, обоснованно.

----------


## Pyro

> или не согласитесь, обоснованно.


вы заменили сущность "Будда", на качество "двуногий"
грубо говоря качество ум распознаёт, а сущность придумывает
значит вы полностью исказили цитату

----------


## Dron

> вы заменили сущность "Будда", на качество "двуногий"
> грубо говоря качество ум распознаёт, а сущность придумывает
> значит вы полностью исказили цитату


Я вложил в цитату новый смысл. А грубо я это сделал, или мягко, ей все равно, она же цитата.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нет, я же намеренно исключил обсуждение Будды. Так что еще раз:
> 
> Здесь не Будда обсуждается, а двуногий.
> Если вы с этим согласны, то согласитесь со всей цитатой, или не согласитесь, обоснованно.


Всё что есть - это взаимозависимый процесс функционирования телесных и умственных феноменов. Поэтому отсутствие "существа" в абсолютном смысле касается не только архатов, но и любых живых существ вообще. Таким образом, всё что отличает архата/будду от невежественных существ так это возникшее знание этой Взаимозависимости. Пробуждение Будды по сути состоит в открытии Взаимозависимого возникновения.  Непонимание Взаимозависимого возникновения и есть фундаментальное, глобальное неведение, обуславливающее формирование каммы и жажду, а они в свою очередь поддерживают непрестанность существования.  Мудрецы, которые видят вещи в истинном свете, отбрасывают привязанность и жажду к вещам, к миру, к существованию, и так становятся буддами. 
Если Ваше перефразирование моей цитаты об этом, то согласен.

----------

Богдан Б (03.09.2012), Митяй (01.09.2012), Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Всё что есть - это взаимозависимый процесс функционирования телесных и умственных феноменов. Поэтому отсутствие "существа" в абсолютном смысле касается не только архатов, но и любых живых существ вообще. Таким образом, всё что отличает архата/будду от невежественных существ так это возникшее знание этой Взаимозависимости. Пробуждение Будды по сути состоит в открытии Взаимозависимого возникновения.  Непонимание Взаимозависимого возникновения и есть фундаментальное, глобальное неведение, обуславливающее формирование каммы и жажду, а они в свою очередь поддерживают непрестанность существования.  Мудрецы, которые видят вещи в истинном свете, отбрасывают привязанность и жажду к вещам, к миру, к существованию, и так становятся буддами. 
> Если Ваше перефразирование моей цитаты об этом, то согласен.


Об этом. Тогда получается что, в этом свете, нижеследующее верно:



> При том, что этот запрет действенен строго для непонимающих относительную истину. Такие даже на самих себя не смогут указать прямо здесь и сейчас.


Так?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тогда получается что, в этом свете, нижеследующее верно:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				При том, что этот запрет действенен строго для непонимающих относительную истину. Такие даже на самих себя не смогут указать прямо здесь и сейчас.
> 			
> ...


Замысловато Вы как-то пишите, ) Будда ведь не говорил, что это запрет. Если бы это было запретом, а не следствием правильного  рассмотрения Анатты, то это означало бы, что Будда что-то там не досказал относительно существования Татхагаты. Однако он говорит, что в его учении нет никакой тайной доктрины, "ничего спрятанного в сжатом кулаке".
Здесь уместно вспомнить  Анурадха сутту, из которой становится понятным, что на Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас по причине отсутствия какой-либо скрытой сущности Татхагаты.

----------

Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Замысловато Вы как-то пишите
> 
> Будда ведь не говорил, что это запрет. Если бы это было запретом, а не следствием правильного  рассмотрения Анатты, то это означало бы, что Будда что-то там не досказал относительно существования Татхагаты. Однако он говорит, что в его учении нет никакой тайной доктрины, "ничего спрятанного в сжатом кулаке".


Возможно ли считать, что способ существования двуногих также непостижим для незнающих анатту, как и существование или несуществование Татхагаты после смерти?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Возможно ли считать, что способ существования двуногих также непостижим для незнающих анатту, как и существование или несуществование Татхагаты после смерти?


Возможно. Выше ведь уже говорилось, что отсутствие "существа" в абсолютном смысле касается не только архатов, но и любых живых существ вообще.

----------


## Dron

> Возможно. Выше ведь уже говорилось, что отсутствие "существа" в абсолютном смысле касается не только архатов, но и любых живых существ вообще.


То есть, Татхагата после смерти для вас есть частный случай общности "живые существа"?

----------


## Нико

> Возможно. Выше ведь уже говорилось, что отсутствие "существа" в абсолютном смысле касается не только архатов, но и любых живых существ вообще.


Здесть конкретный микс двух истин идёт, ИМХО. Чего не должно быть.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> То есть, Татхагата после смерти для вас есть частный случай общности "живые существа"?


Нет.




> Здесть конкретный микс двух истин идёт, ИМХО. Чего не должно быть.


Дхаммы — параматха-сачча; существо, личность (пудгала)  — саммути-сачча, конвенциональная, относительная истина. Никакого микса.

----------


## Нико

> Дхаммы — параматха-сачча; существо, личность (пудгала)  — саммути-сачча, конвенциональная, относительная истина. Никакого микса.


[/QUOTE]

Вот и сразу утыкаемся в различие между философскими школами. Вы будете настаивать на своём, конечно же.... В Мадхьямике дхармы не являются парамартхасаччей, или - сатьей.

----------

Сергей Ч (01.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Нет.


Татхагата после смерти пуст от самобытия, или становится атманом?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Татхагата после смерти пуст от самобытия, или становится атманом?


То, что мы называем Архатом (в т.ч. когда говорим об историческом Будде Шакьямуни) – это взаимозависимо возникший процесс становления.  Не зря Будда говорит, что _"в видении Дхаммы (Взаимозависимого возникновения) можно увидеть меня"_. То, что мы назваем смертью - это прекращение этого самого процесса. Однако в случае Будды или Архата - он прекращается навсегда, в случае простых существ он повторяется вновь. Говорить о том, что лежит за пределами прекращения этого процесса – значит строить догадки за границами представлений, за пределами языка. Если Вас не удволетворяет такое положение вещей, если Вам этого мало, то можете и дальше продолжать строить теории и догадки насчёт существования Татхагаты. Только как говорил Будда,  разрастание чащи воззрений ни к чему хорошему не ведёт.

----------

Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> То, что мы называем Архатом (в т.ч. когда говорим об историческом Будде Шакьямуни) – это взаимозависимо возникший процесс становления.  Не зря Будда говорит, что _"в видении Дхаммы (Взаимозависимого возникновения) можно увидеть меня"_. То, что мы назваем смертью - это прекращение этого самого процесса. Однако в случае Будды или Архата - он прекращается навсегда, в случае простых существ он повторяется вновь. Говорить о том, что лежит за пределами прекращения этого процесса – значит строить догадки за границами представлений, за пределами языка. Если Вас не удволетворяет такое положение вещей, если Вам этого мало, то можете и дальше продолжать строить теории и догадки насчёт существования Татхагаты. Только как говорил Будда,  разрастание чащи воззрений ни к чему хорошему не ведёт.


Вы еще напишите, каким шампунем волосы мыть. Вас спрашивают:
*Татхагата после смерти пуст от самобытия, или становится атманом?*
Ответьте да/нет, или укажите на внутреннюю противоречивость вопроса.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вас спрашивают:
> *Татхагата после смерти пуст от самобытия, или становится атманом?*
> Ответьте да/нет, или укажите на внутреннюю противоречивость вопроса.


Вы сначала определитесь с тем, что Вы называете Татхагатой, а потому уже поговорим о Татхагате после смерти. )

----------

Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Вы сначала определитесь с тем, что Вы называете Татхагатой, а потому уже поговорим о Татхагате после смерти. )


Мне не надо определяться, я спрашиваю о Татхагате строго в рамках вашего воззрения.
*Татхагата после смерти пуст от самобытия, или становится атманом?*

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мне не надо определяться, я спрашиваю о Татхагате строго в рамках вашего воззрения.


Судя по всему Вы плохо с ним знакомы. ) Иначе не задавали бы  этот вопрос:




> *Татхагата после смерти пуст от самобытия, или становится атманом?*


Что Вы называете Татхагатой? 
Подсказка:




> «Итак, Анурадха - если ты не можешь указать на Татхагату как на истину или реальность даже в этой самой жизни - правильно ли будет заявлять: «Друзья, если описывать Татхагату - высшего из людей, величайшего из людей, достигшего наивысших достижений - то это следует делать вне рамок этих четырёх утверждений: «Татхагата существует после смерти, не существует после смерти, и существует и не существует после смерти, ни существует, ни не существует после смерти?»
> «Нет, Учитель».
> «Очень хорошо, Анурадха. Очень хорошо. Как прежде, так и сейчас, я объясняю только страдание и прекращение страдания».


Т.е. Будда не говорит о Татхагате как о некой отдельной сущности, он говорит лишь о существовании пяти скандх и о том, что они могут быть познаны и отброшены в этой самой жизни и в этом самом теле. Поэтому я и сказал Вам, что сначала определитесь с тем, что Вы называете Татхагатой, а затем уже будем устанавливать пуст ли Татхагата после смерти от самобытия.

----------

Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Судя по всему Вы плохо с ним знакомы. ) Иначе не задавали бы  этот вопрос:


Это сентименты, Сергей. Они неуместны в этом разделе. Потрудитесь соответствовать.



> Поэтому я и сказал Вам, что сначала определитесь с тем, что Вы называете Татхагатой, а затем уже будем устанавливать пуст ли Татхагата после смерти.


Я веду речь исключительно о тхера-Татхагате, благо, Нико подсказала почистить все махаянские термины.
Так что нормальный вопрос, кристально ясный:
*Татхагата после смерти пуст от самобытия, или становится атманом?*

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я веду речь исключительно о тхера-Татхагате, благо, Нико подсказала почистить все махаянские термины.
> Так что нормальный вопрос, кристально ясный:
> *Татхагата после смерти пуст от самобытия, или становится атманом?*


Может ли биологический сын безплодной матери существовать, не-существовать, и существовать и не-существовать, ни существовать ни не-существовать после его смерти? Можно ли говорить о том, что после смерти он пуст от самобытия или становится атманом? Тоже самое с Буддой/Архатом. Не можно размышлять о судьбе несуществующей Атты Татхагаты после реализации Ниббаны-без-остатка. 
Итого: Татхагата - это взаимозависимость совокупностей [а точнее - само видение этими совокупностями этой взаимозависимости], самопробуждение, а не некое метафизическое извечное бытие. Трудно увидеть эту взаимозависимость даже при жизни, а после смерти, когда все совокупности угасли, вообще нет возможности что-то сказать относительно Татхагаты. 
Поэтому Ваш вопрос некорректен без тех самых махаянских терминов, вернее без признания метафизической сущности Татхагаты. Задающие этот и подобные вопросы всегда имеют в виду некую неизменную личность, душу, субстанцию Татхагаты, которая не исчезает после смерти Будды.

----------

Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Поэтому Ваш вопрос некорректен без тех самых махаянских терминов,


Я неоднократно просил не рассматривать вопрос с т.з. Большой Колесницы. Мы же в разделе Тхеравада верно? Я уважаю это. Начните и вы уважать. Итак:

*Татхагата после смерти пуст от самобытия, или становится атманом?*

----------


## Нико

> Может ли биологический сын безплодной матери существовать, не-существовать, и существовать и не-существовать, ни существовать ни не-существовать после его смерти? Можно ли говорить о том, что после смерти он пуст от самобытия или становится атманом? Тоже самое с Буддой/Архатом. Не можно размышлять о судьбе несуществующей Атты Татхагаты после реализации Ниббаны-без-остатка. 
> Итого: Татхагата - это взаимозависимость совокупностей [а точнее - само видение этими совокупностями этой взаимозависимости], самопробуждение, а не некое метафизическое извечное бытие. Трудно увидеть эту взаимозависимость даже при жизни, а после смерти, когда все совокупности угасли, вообще нет возможности что-то сказать относительно Татхагаты. 
> Поэтому Ваш вопрос некорректен без тех самых махаянских терминов, вернее без признания метафизической сущности Татхагаты. Задающие этот и подобные вопросы всегда имеют в виду некую неизменную личность, душу, субстанцию Татхагаты, которая не исчезает после смерти Будды.


Ничего себе, сравнили Татхагату с сыном бесплодной матери....

Никто не говорит про Татхагату как про вечую, неизменную сущность. Он таковой не является. Однако Татхагата есть или его нет? Вы тут цитируете первые два Благородные истины, а последние две почему-то забываете. Будда не говорил, что 3 БИ -- путь к полному небытию. Он говорил, что это путь к освобождению и спасению от сансары, полный выход за пределы печали.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я неоднократно просил не рассматривать вопрос с т.з. Большой Колесницы. Мы же в разделе Тхеравада верно? Я уважаю это. Начните и вы уважать. Итак:
> 
> *Татхагата после смерти пуст от самобытия, или становится атманом?*


Тогда зачем Вы задаёте вопрос, подразумевающий т.з. Махаяны? Я ведь уже неоднократно писал Вам, что в Тхераваде не рассматирвают существование Татхагаты после смерти.

----------

Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Тогда зачем Вы задаёте вопрос, подразумевающий т.з. Махаяны? Я ведь уже неоднократно писал Вам, что в Тхераваде не рассматирвают существование Татхагаты после смерти.


Ну и что, что в Т. не расматривают?)))
А вы рассматривайте.
*Татхагата после смерти пуст от самобытия, или становится атманом?*

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Никто не говорит про Татхагату как про вечую, неизменную сущность. Он таковой не является. Однако Татхагата есть или его нет?


Ну если Вы признаёте, что Татхагата не является вечной, неизменной сущностью, то в чём суть Вашего вопроса? ) 




> Вы тут цитируете первые два Благородные истины, а последние две почему-то забываете. Будда не говорил, что 3 БИ -- путь к полному небытию. Он говорил, что это путь к освобождению и спасению от сансары, полный выход за пределы печали.


 Говорить о небытии или аннигиляции можно лишь в том случае, если признавать, что есть некое существо, которое разрушается в Ниббане. Но как мы знаем, в абсолютном смысле никакого существа нет. Всё что могло существовать и аннигилироваться- это 5 безличных совокупностей, которые есть дуккха, которые и прекращаются в Ниббане.




> Вот в монахе самомнение «я» отброшено, его корень уничтожен, сделан подобным обрубку пальмы, лишён всяческих условий для развития, не способный возникнуть в будущем. Вот каким образом он монах, благородный с приспущенным знаменем, со сброшенным грузом, освобождённый.
> И когда дэвы, вместе с Индрой, Брахмами и Паджапати ищут монаха, чей ум таким образом освободился, они не могут определить, что «сознание Татхагаты опирается на то или это». И почему? Потому что на Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас. 
> Когда я так говорю и когда я так учу, меня ошибочно, ложно, неправильно, неверно истолковывают некоторые жрецы и отшельники, [которые говорят так]: «Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего живого существа». Но я не таков, я не говорю так, поэтому меня ошибочно, ложно, неправильно, неверно истолковывают некоторые жрецы и отшельники, [которые говорят так]: «Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего живого существа».
> Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания.


(МН 22)

----------

Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну и что, что в Т. не расматривают?)))
> А вы рассматривайте.
> *Татхагата после смерти пуст от самобытия, или становится атманом?*


Предлагаете вместо развития факторов Благородного Восьмеричного Пути  заниматься рассмотрением метафизических вопросов? ))

----------

Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Ну если Вы признаёте, что Татхагата не является вечной, неизменной сущностью, то в чём суть Вашего вопроса? )


Суть моего вопроса: есть Татхагата или же его нет? Вы тут всё с позиции парамархасатьи рассматриваете. А ведь есть и самврити-сатья.





> Говорить о небытии или аннигиляции можно лишь в том случае, если признавать, что есть некое существо, которое разрушается в Ниббане. Но как мы знаем, в абсолютном смысле никакого существа нет. Всё что могло существовать и аннигилироваться- это 5 безличных совокупностей, которые есть дуккха, которые и прекращаются в Ниббане.


Опять же только абсолютная истина. Страдать некому, видите ли. Но есть же иллюзорные существа, которые испытывают иллюзорные страдания. Опять же иллюзорные от них освобождаются. Зачем Будда преподал путь для тех, кого нет?

Цитат очень много можно приводить, и Вы уже много раз повторяетесь с цитатами. Все поняли, надеюсь, их смысл. А также то, что нужны тогда ещё и другие цитаты. Будем цитировать или пытаться применять свой интеллект?

----------

Eugene G. (02.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Суть моего вопроса: есть Татхагата или же его нет? Вы тут всё с позиции парамархасатьи рассматриваете. А ведь есть и самврити-сатья.


С позиции самврити-сатьи Татхагата - это Будда Шакьямуни, никто ведь не отрицает появление Будды в этом мире и возможности достичь Пробуждения, Ниббаны.




> Опять же только абсолютная истина. Страдать некому, видите ли. Но есть же иллюзорные существа, которые испытывают иллюзорные страдания. Опять же иллюзорные от них освобождаются. Зачем Будда преподал путь для тех, кого нет?


 Страдания как раз таки  не иллюзорны. В Висуддхимагге сказано: _ "Явное страдание существует, но не найти страдающего"_ - это абсолютная истина. Иванов страдает - это конвенциональная, относительная истина.  Когда в нашей повседневной жизни мы используем такие выражения, как "я", "ты", "существо", "личность" и т.д., мы не лжем, поскольку нет себя или существа, как такового, но говорим правду сообразно принятым в мире соглашениям. Но конечная истина в том, что в действительности нет никакого "я" или "существа". Как говорит Махаяна-сутраланкара: "Личность (пудгала) следует понимать существующей лишь по обозначению (праджняпти) (т.е., условно есть существо), но не в действительности (или вещественно, дравья)". 




> Цитат очень много можно приводить, и Вы уже много раз повторяетесь с цитатами. Все поняли, надеюсь, их смысл. А также то, что нужны тогда ещё и другие цитаты. Будем цитировать или пытаться применять свой интеллект?


А что мешает применять интеллект к цитатам? )

----------

Богдан Б (03.09.2012), Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> С позиции самврити-сатьи Татхагата - это Будда Шакьямуни, никто ведь не отрицает появление Будды в этом мире и возможности достичь Пробуждения, Ниббаны.


Ничто не мешает. Просто эти цитаты нужно ещё и правильно понимать. Будда многим много разного проповедовал. Если бы страдания не были иллюзорными, они были бы настоящими такими, конкретными, самосущими. В этом случае как самосущее, т.е. неизменное, может произвести эффект на несамосущую и иллюзорную личность?

----------

Сергей Ч (02.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ничто не мешает. Просто эти цитаты нужно ещё и правильно понимать. Будда многим много разного проповедовал. Если бы страдания не были иллюзорными, они были бы настоящими такими, конкретными, самосущими. В этом случае как самосущее, т.е. неизменное, может произвести эффект на несамосущую и иллюзорную личность?


Будда говорит, что вкратце, пять совокупностей (скандх)- это и есть дуккха. Отюда следует, что страдания не самосущи и имеют причины для своего возникновения, устранив которые можно добиться прекращаения и невозникновения дуккха вновь. Исходя из этого, думаю понятен смысл фразы: _"Только страдания существуют - но не найти страдающего"._ Т.е. реальность и конкретность страданий вовсе не подразумевает их самосущность, ибо для их возникновения требуются причины.

----------

Богдан Б (03.09.2012), Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Будда говорит, что вкратце эти пять совокупностей привязанности и есть дуккха. Отюда следует, что страдания не самосущи и имеют причины для своего возникновения, устранив которые можно добиться пркращаения и невозникновения дуккха вновь. Исходя из этого, думаю понятен смысл фразы: _"Только страдания существуют - но не найти страдающего"._


Эта фраза нуждается в грамотном толковании. Да, страдающего не найти абсолютно, как и самих страданий тоже. Устранив причины страдания, мы от них избавимся. Устранив цепляние за самосущую личность, рождённую неведением и кармой, мы избавимся от страданий. Тут всё ведь взаимосвязано. При этом сама личность как нечто просто номинальное останется, сами страдания -- тоже, но некому будет цепляться за личность и за страдания. Как-то вот так. Я-то верю в то, что, если Татхагату кто-нибудь стукнет по голове, он сам не будет страдать, потому что нет 1 и 2 БИ.

----------


## Dron

> Предлагаете вместо развития факторов Благородного Восьмеричного Пути  заниматься рассмотрением метафизических вопросов? ))


Нет. Просто предлагаю ответить на вопрос или кратко сказать "вопрос некоррект
ен".

----------


## Нико

Вот, кстати, раз уж шпината дома не оказалось (только щавель), а каково Ваше определение ниббаны-нирваны?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я-то верю в то, что, если Татхагату кто-нибудь стукнет по голове, он сам не будет страдать, потому что нет 1 и 2 БИ.


Я тоже верю. И этой вере есть подтверждение. В сутте «Дротик» (СН 36.6) страдание сравнивается с ударом двух дротиков подряд. Архата ударяет только один дротик. Два «дротика» означают телесное страдание и умственное страдание. Только архат в этом мире может переживать только лишь одно телесное страдание. Но этого уже достаточно для того, чтобы утверждать, что в этой жизни архат всё ещё испытывает страдание. Как объясняет просветлённая монахиня Ваджира (СН 5.10), чувствовать себя архатом означает испытывать, как страдание возникает и тут же угасает, и это же подтверждается Буддой в Каччаянаготта сутте (СН 12.15), которая упоминалась чуть выше. Архат испытывает страдание, поскольку любое существование (бхава) или рождение (джати) - это страдание. Только когда они умирают, или достигают «париниббаны», то есть когда существование прекращается, то заканчивается и всякое страдание - раз и навсегда. 
Другими словами, хотя Будды и Архаты при жизни могут ощущать физическую боль и телесные недуги, у них не возникает умственных страданий и волнений ума в связи с этими явлениями, которые прекратятся после смерти тела.



> "Теперь, испытывая приятные, неприятные или безразличные ощущения, он знает, что это непостоянно, что это не сковывает его, что это не испытывается со страстью. Каким бы ни было ощущение, он испытывает его, не привязываясь к нему. Он знает, что все эти ощущения успокоятся с распадом тела, подобно как исчезает пламя, когда заканчиваются масло и фитиль."

----------

Богдан Б (03.09.2012), Федор Ф (02.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Нет. Просто предлагаю ответить на вопрос или кратко сказать "вопрос некоррект
> ен".


+ Cергей, если, по вашему в Т. метафизические вопросы не рассматриваются, то пусть и Джатаки не читаются, ведь в реальность этих историй ВЕРЯТ.

----------


## Нико

> Я тоже верю. И этой вере есть подтверждение. В сутте «Дротик» (СН 36.6) страдание сравнивается с ударом двух дротиков подряд. Архата ударяет только один дротик. Два «дротика» означают телесное страдание и умственное страдание. Только архат в этом мире может переживать только лишь одно телесное страдание. Но этого уже достаточно для того, чтобы утверждать, что в этой жизни архат всё ещё испытывает страдание. Как объясняет просветлённая монахиня Ваджира (СН 5.10), чувствовать себя архатом означает испытывать, как страдание возникает и тут же угасает, и это же подтверждается Буддой в Каччаянаготта сутте (СН 12.15), которая упоминалась чуть выше. Архат испытывает страдание, поскольку любое существование (бхава) или рождение (джати) - это страдание. Только когда они умирают, или достигают «париниббаны», то есть когда существование прекращается, то заканчивается и всякое страдание - раз и навсегда. 
> Другими словами, хотя Будды и Архаты при жизни могут ощущать физическую боль и телесные недуги, у них не возникает умственных страданий и волнений ума в связи с этими явлениями, которые прекратятся после смерти тела.


А что такое, по-Вашему, нирвана-ниббана? Да, бывает нирвана с "остатком" и "без остатка". Нирвана, достигнутая при жизни -- это только лишь отсутствие психического страдания, но не страдания вообще? Вы можете ответить на этот уже заданный мною вопрос?

----------


## Dron

> А что такое, по-Вашему, нирвана-ниббана? Да, бывает нирвана с "остатком" и "без остатка". Нирвана, достигнутая при жизни -- это только лишь отсутствие психического страдания, но не страдания вообще? Вы можете ответить на этот уже заданный мною вопрос?


Уже ответил, что да. Не верит в возможность существования тела, причиной которого не были бы карма и неведение.

----------


## Нико

> Уже ответил, что да. Не верит в возможность существования тела, причиной которого не были бы карма и неведение.


Это вообще-тот вопрос колоссального диспута в буддизме. То, что тело достигшего просветления при жизни -- всё ещё рождено кармой и омрачениями -- факт. Но пресечение страданий означает пресечение всех страданий, не только умственных. Это три вида страданий, в первую очередь. Вот тут загвоздка. Если пресёк страдание -- значит, больше не страдаешь. Логика есть?

----------


## Dron

> колоссального


)))))))))))))))))
[QUOTE]


> То, что тело достигшего просветления при жизни -- всё ещё рождено кармой и омрачениями -- факт.


В Махаяне так для всех Арьев, кроме Будды. В Тхераваде так для всех.



> Но пресечение страданий означает пресечение всех страданий, не только умственных. Это три вида страданий, в первую очередь. Вот тут загвоздка. Если пресёк страдание -- значит, больше не страдаешь. Логика есть?


В Тхераваде Будда не пресек физ. страдание, пока не вступил в Паринирвану.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Dron;503384])))))))))))))))))



> В Махаяне так для всех Арьев, кроме Будды. В Тхераваде так для всех.
> 
> В Тхераваде Будда не пресек физ. страдание, пока не вступил в Паринирвану.


Да, всё это смысла не имеет. Изучате Тхераваду.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;503385]


> )))))))))))))))))
> 
> 
> Да, всё это смысла не имеет. Изучате Тхераваду.


Откровенно говоря, не понял вас)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Dron;503386]


> Откровенно говоря, не понял вас)


Я имела в виду, не имеет смысла дальнейший спор на эту тему. В этом треде.
Видимо, нужно просто верить либо в воззрение Тхеравады, либо в воззрения Махаяны. А логика тут, кажется, просто неуместна.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;503387]


> Я имела в виду, не имеет смысла дальнейший спор на эту тему. В этом треде.
> Видимо, нужно просто верить либо в воззрение Тхеравады, либо в воззрения Махаяны. А логика тут, кажется, просто неуместна.


Не согласен. Еще как уместна.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Dron;503389]


> Не согласен. Еще как уместна.


Если в ответ на логику приводят сплошные цитаты из сутт, которые на самом деле ничего не подтверждают и сами нуждаются в толковании, что тут поделать? Пойти есть шпинат, который в горло уже не лезет? А?

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;503390]


> Если в ответ на логику приводят сплошные цитаты из сутт, которые на самом деле ничего не подтверждают и сами нуждаются в толковании, что тут поделать? Пойти есть шпинат, который в горло уже не лезет? А?


А кто вам тут обещал логику?) Если логики нет, как вам ее могут привести? Никак. Давно пора это понять. Абстрагируйтесь и спокойно, а также радостно и креативно принимайте участие в теме, если желаете.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Dron;503392]


> А кто вам тут обещал логику?) Если логики нет, как вам ее могут привести? Никак. Давно пора это понять. Абстрагируйтесь и спокойно, а также радостно и креативно принимайте участие в теме, если желаете.


Спасибо за совет, очень дельный. Я просто без логики не могу. А тут, кажется, коса-таки нашла на камень. Ну не в первый раз уже. Вот сейчас абстрагируюсь и....

----------


## Федор Ф

> + Cергей, если, по вашему в Т. метафизические вопросы не рассматриваются, то пусть и Джатаки не читаются, ведь в реальность этих историй ВЕРЯТ.


В Каноне перечислены метафизические вопросы, которые бесполезны, не ведут к освобождению, и на которые Будда не отвечал. *Их всего 10*, а не вся метафизика не рассматривается в Тхераваде. Вопрос о существовании или несуществовании Татхагаты относится к этим 10 вопросам. 
В целом: когда читаешь Канон, то понимаешь, насколько это учение стройное, логичное, здравомыслящее. Никакого непонимания, сомнений не возникает. Изложена Дхамма ясно и четко и недвусмысленно. Читайте сутты, если хотите понять Дхамму. Вы же не хотите, вы хотите только цеплятся и спорить. А Сергей все правильно объясняет и понимает.

Какой Сергей умница! Я просто потрясен!!!

----------

Bob (03.09.2012), Богдан Б (03.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> В Каноне перечислены метафизические вопросы, которые бесполезны, не ведут к освобождению, и на которые Будда не отвечал. *Их всего 10*, а не вся метафизика не рассматривается в Тхераваде. Вопрос о существовании или несуществовании Татхагаты относится к этим 10 вопросам. 
> В целом: когда читаешь Канон, то понимаешь, насколько это учение стройное, логичное, здравомыслящее. Никакого непонимания, сомнений не возникает. Изложена Дхамма ясно и четко и недвусмысленно. Читайте сутты, если хотите понять Дхамму. Вы же не хотите, вы хотите только цеплятся и спорить. А Сергей все правильно объясняет и понимает.


Это хорошо.

----------


## Нико

> В Каноне перечислены метафизические вопросы, которые бесполезны, не ведут к освобождению, и на которые Будда не отвечал. *Их всего 10*, а не вся метафизика не рассматривается в Тхераваде. Вопрос о существовании или несуществовании Татхагаты относится к этим 10 вопросам. 
> В целом: когда читаешь Канон, то понимаешь, насколько это учение стройное, логичное, здравомыслящее. Никакого непонимания, сомнений не возникает. Изложена Дхамма ясно и четко и недвусмысленно. Читайте сутты, если хотите понять Дхамму. Вы же не хотите, вы хотите только цеплятся и спорить. А Сергей все правильно объясняет и понимает.
> 
> Какой Сергей умница! Я просто потрясен!!!



Скажите, я если я начну отвечать цитатами из санскритского канона, вы ведь не станете принимать их всерьёз? Для вас Тенгьюр тоже не авторитетный же свод писаний? Типа, это не Слово Будды? Так как же тогда разговаривать, если а) логика и здравый смысл -- читай -- собственный интеллект -для вас не имеет значения, а только вера в ПК;
б) Махаянские учения для вас не подлинны.

----------


## Dron

> Скажите, я если я начну отвечать цитатами из санскритского канона, вы ведь не станете принимать их всерьёз? Для вас Тенгьюр тоже не авторитетный же свод писаний? Типа, это не Слово Будды? Так как же тогда разговаривать, если а) логика и здравый смысл -- читай -- собственный интеллект -для вас не имеет значения, а только вера в ПК;
> б) Махаянские учения для вас не подлинны.


Нико, что вы разоряетесь?)) Для кого-то Махаянские сутры не подлинны, ну и что?) Вам они от этого хуже читаются,что-ли?)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Скажите, я если я начну отвечать цитатами из санскритского канона, вы ведь не станете принимать их всерьёз? Для вас Тенгьюр тоже не авторитетный же свод писаний? Типа, это не Слово Будды? Так как же тогда разговаривать, если а) логика и здравый смысл -- читай -- собственный интеллект -для вас не имеет значения, а только вера в ПК;
> б) Махаянские учения для вас не подлинны.


Не потому, что мы отвергаем все, что не наше, а потому, что эти школы учат разному. Их нельзя примирить, они разные по своей сути. Хотя много общего, конечно. И это общее (то, что не расходится с Каноном), лично я только приветствую.

Я вот вам скажу, почему Будда не отвечал на обсуждаемый вопрос. Потому что, задавать такой вопрос может только тот, кто ничего не понял в учении Будды. Главное, в чем заключается освобождение, это понимание анатта, Этому, главным образом, учил Будда, вопреки всем существующим религиям, философским воззрениям и пр. Если человек, называющий себя учеником Будды в результате спрашивает его об атта, некой неизменной сущности или неком вечном сознании, подтверждающем существование атта - то что с ним говорить? О чем? Говори, не говори - толку не будет. Будда, кстати, не молчал в ответ в таких случаях, он не отвечал на вопрос, а повторял то, чему он учит, в надежде, что дойдет, наконец, до вопрошающего.

Сами подумайте, если мы упорно цепляемся за существование Татхагаты после смерти, то чем наша религия отличается от брахманизма, скажем? Если за несуществование - то от материализма? Да ничем. В чем тогда уникальность буддизма и в чем смысл прихода Будды в мир? В Индии и в мире и так существовало полно очень мудрых и продвинутых учений об атта. Уникальность буддизма в понимании анатта и вокруг этого формируется все учение.

----------

Bob (03.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, что вы разоряетесь?)) Для кого-то Махаянские сутры не подлинны, ну и что?) Вам они от этого хуже читаются,что-ли?)


Я не разоряюсь, я уже....

Кстати, Будда много чего говорил своим последователям.

Например:

"О бхикшу и мудрецы! Анализируйте мои слова, как проверяют золото,
Когда его режут, трут и плавят в огне.
Не принимайте их
Лишь из почтения ко мне".

----------


## Нико

> Не потому, что мы отвергаем все, что не наше, а потому, что эти школы учат разному. Их нельзя примерить, они разные по своей сути. Хотя много общего, конечно. И это общее (то, что не расходится с Каноном), лично я только приветствую.
> 
> Я вот вам скажу, почему Будда не отвечал на обсуждаемый вопрос. Потому что, задавать такой вопрос может только тот, кто ничего не понял в учении Будды. Главное, в чем заключается освобождение, это понимание анатта, Этому, главным образом, учил Будда, вопреки всем существующим религиям, философским воззрениям и пр. Если человек, называющий себя учеником Будды в результате спрашивает его об атта, некой неизменной сущности или неком вечном сознании, подтверждающем существование атта - то что с ним говорить? О чем? Говори, не говори - толку не будет. Будда, кстати, не молчал в ответ в таких случаях, он не отвечал на вопрос, а повторял то, чему он учит, в надежде, что дойдет, наконец, до вопрошающего.
> 
> Сами подумайте, если мы упорно цепляемся за существование Татхагаты после смерти, то чем наша религия отличается от брахманизма, скажем? Да ничем. В чем тогда уникальность буддизма и в чем смысл прихода Будды в мир? В Индии и в мире и так существовало полно очень мудрых и продвинутых учений об атта.


Мне понятна Ваша мысль. Далай-лама в таких случаях говорит: "Ну, если вы считаете себя круче Нагарджуны...."

----------


## Федор Ф

> Мне понятна Ваша мысль. Далай-лама в таких случаях говорит: "Ну, если вы считаете себя круче Нагарджуны...."


Будду считаем круче Нагарджуны

----------


## Нико

> Будду считаем круче Нагарджуны


Это к чему было сказано? Будда -- это Будда, он дал первоначальное учение. Вопрос в тех, кто пытается растолковать ЗАМЫСЕЛ Будды.

----------


## Dron

> Не потому, что мы отвергаем все, что не наше, а потому, что эти школы учат разному. Их нельзя примерить, они разные по своей сути. Хотя много общего, конечно. И это общее (то, что не расходится с Каноном), лично я только приветствую.
> 
> Я вот вам скажу, почему Будда не отвечал на обсуждаемый вопрос. Потому что, задавать такой вопрос может только тот, кто ничего не понял в учении Будды. Главное, в чем заключается освобождение, это понимание анатта,


Это не главное, это лишь полдела. Нужно еще отречение.



> Если человек, называющий себя учеником Будды в результате спрашивает его об атта, некой неизменной сущности или неком вечном сознании, подтверждающем существование атта - то что с ним говорить?


)Можно ведь спрашивать о непостоянном, пустом потоке мудрости и не становиться небуддистом, или уже нет?)




> Сами подумайте, если мы упорно цепляемся за существование Татхагаты после смерти, то чем наша религия отличается от брахманизма, скажем?


Почему "цепляемся"? Просто спрашиваем. Отличается анатманом.

----------


## Dron

> Мне понятна Ваша мысль. Далай-лама в таких случаях говорит: "Ну, если вы считаете себя круче Нагарджуны...."


Нет, не говорит)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, не говорит)


А что делает? Ведь именно в тех самых местах, когда заходит речь об этом

----------


## Федор Ф

> Это к чему было сказано? Будда -- это Будда, он дал первоначальное учение. Вопрос в тех, кто пытается растолковать ЗАМЫСЕЛ Будды.


Будда же не просто Архат, он гениальный учитель. Яснее его кто может Дхамму объяснить? Кстати, перед смертью Будда предупреждал, чтобы к учителям, которые после него будут вещать, относились очень осторожно, проверяя каждое их слово. А вообще "Дхамма будет вам учителем", сказал он.

----------

Bob (03.09.2012), Pyro (02.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> А что делает? Ведь именно в тех самых местах, когда заходит речь об этом


Растолковывает, а не ссылается на авторитеты.

----------


## Нико

> Растолковывает, а не ссылается на авторитеты.


И ссылается тоже.

----------


## Нико

> Будда же не просто Архат, он гениальный учитель. Яснее его кто может Дхамму объяснить? Кстати, перед смертью Будда предупреждал, чтобы к учителям, которые после него будут вещать, относились очень осторожно, проверяя каждое их слово. А вообще "Дхамма будет вам учителем", сказал он.


Ну миленький, ну я же выше привела цитату, когда Будда просил к его собственным словам тоже вдумчиво относиться? Или Вы читаете только то, что хотите?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Это не главное, это лишь полдела. Нужно еще отречение.


Нужно отречение и много чего еще. Но от страдания освобождает, главным образом, постижение анатта

----------


## Dron

> Нужно отречение и много чего еще. Но от страдания освобождает, главным образом, постижение анатта


Как скажете.

----------

Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ну миленький, ну я же выше привела цитату, когда Будда просил к его собственным словам тоже вдумчиво относиться? Или Вы читаете только то, что хотите?


Я вам не миленький, во-первых. Во-вторых, Будда не учил "вдумчиво относиться" к словам учителей. Он учил не принимать их, если они хоть в чем-то расходятся с его словами. И вообще лучше без учителей обходиться, Дхамма дана - этого достаточно. Задача заключается только в том, чтобы ее сберечь неизменной. 
А всякие учителя... - эта игра называется "глухой телефон". Знаете ее принцип?

----------


## Нико

> Я вам не миленький, во-первых. Во-вторых, Будда не учил "вдумчиво относиться" к словам учителей. Он учил не принимать их, если они хоть в чем-то расходятся с его словами. И вообще лучше без учителей обходиться, Дхамма дана - этого достаточно. Задача заключается только в том, чтобы ее сберечь неизменной. 
> А всякие учителя... - эта игра называется "глухой телефон". Знаете ее принцип?


Что, обиделись на доброе слово? У меня их не так много бывает, я вообще человек на ласковости не щедрый. 

Про цитату из Будды Вы что-то напутали. Будда учил придирчиво относиться к его собственным словам, а не других учителей. 

И вообще без учителей лучше обходиться? Вот тогда-то тараканы в голове и заведутся. Сами-то мы не усами. Я не говорю про любых учителей, но пока в этом мире подлинные ещё остались.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> + Cергей, если, по вашему в Т. метафизические вопросы не рассматриваются, то пусть и Джатаки не читаются, ведь в реальность этих историй ВЕРЯТ.


Там разве говорится о том, что Будда каким-то непостижимым образом существует в Ниббане? А в число тех самых 10 метафизических вопросов  входит вопрос о Татхагате после смерти. Вот подобные вопросы и не рассматриваются в Тхераваде. И не потому что это не имеет никакой практикческой пользы, а потому что нет никакой сущности Татхагата. Есть страдание (скандхи) и есть их прекращаение (ниббана). Об этом Будда говорит во многих суттах, и в этом есть логика. Тогда как бытие Будды после париниббаны нужно как-то увязать с прекращаением скандх. Вот и начинают люди придумывать сущность Татхагаты, которая не сущность, "три тела Будды" и т.п.!  :Smilie: 




> А что такое, по-Вашему, нирвана-ниббана? Да, бывает нирвана с "остатком" и "без остатка". Нирвана, достигнутая при жизни -- это только лишь отсутствие психического страдания, но не страдания вообще? Вы можете ответить на этот уже заданный мною вопрос?


Так ответил уже. «Ниббана с остаточными группами существования» или просто «ниббана с остатком» - это полное прекращение загрязнений ума, которое также называется са-упади-сеса-ниббана. Умственные страдания при этом лишаются своей опоры и перестают возникать. Архат полностью познаёт все виды дуккха и их прекращение, в этом смысле они полностью освободились от всех видов страданий, ибо видят всё как есть. Просто остаточные группы сущствования (кхандхи) сами по себе есть дуккха и полностью прекращаются лишь в париниббане.

----------

Bob (03.09.2012), Богдан Б (03.09.2012), Митяй (02.09.2012), Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если в ответ на логику приводят сплошные цитаты из сутт, которые на самом деле ничего не подтверждают и сами нуждаются в толковании, что тут поделать?


Ну я например вижу больше логики в приводимых мной цитатах, нежели в той "логике" о которой Вы говорите. )

----------

Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Там разве говорится о том, что Будда каким-то непостижимым образом существует в Ниббане? А число тех самых 10 метафизических вопросов  входит вопрос о Татхагате после смерти. Вот подобные вопросы и не рассматриваются в Тхераваде. И не потому что это не имеет никакой практикческой пользы, а потому что нет никакой сущности Татхагата.


Разве вы только что не сделали метафизическое утверждение? В воскресенье 2,09,2012, 14:08?

----------

Нико (02.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Разве вы только что не сделали метафизическое утверждение? В воскресенье 2,09,2012, 14:08?


Нет. Я ведь не утверждаю, что кроме Пяти скандх и их прекращаения есть что-то ещё.

----------


## Нико

> Нет. Я ведь не утверждаю, что кроме Пяти скандх и их прекращаения есть что-то ещё.


Но Вы утверждаете, что, помимо пяти скандх и их прекращения больше ничего нет.

----------


## Dron

> Нет. Я ведь не утверждаю, что кроме Пяти скандх и их прекращаения есть что-то ещё.


Да, конечно же, да. Вы утверждаете, что кроме Пяти скандх и их прекращаения есть отсутствие Татхагаты.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но Вы утверждаете, что, помимо пяти скандх и их прекращения больше ничего нет.



 И это кстати говоря не противоречит словам Будды: _"Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания."_




> Да, конечно же, да. Вы утверждаете, что кроме Пяти скандх и их прекращаения есть отсутствие Татхагаты.


Вам снова вопрос - что Вы называете Татхагатой? Какую из пяти скандх или может все вместе?

----------


## Dron

> Вам снова вопрос - что Вы называете Татхагатой? Какую из пяти скандх или может все вместе?


Да нет же, Сергей), это вам вопрос:
Вы, когда писали 



> *И не потому что это не имеет никакой практикческой пользы, а потому что нет никакой сущности Татхагата.*


Понимали, о чем писали? Думаю, да. Значит, сделали утверждение метафизического характера.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да нет же, Сергей), это вам вопрос:
> Вы, когда писали 
> 
> Понимали, о чем писали? Думаю, да. Значит, сделали утверждение метафизического характера.


Ещё раз, утверждение метафизического характера - это всё то, что выходит за грани возможного опыта. Существование Будды после смерти - это метафизика. "Душа" Будды (или вообще любого существа) существующая в скандхах и после их прекращения- это не просто метафизика, а согласно Учению Будды, - заблуждение.

----------

Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Ещё раз, утверждение метафизического характера - это всё то, что выходит за грани возможного опыта. Существование Будды после смерти - это метафизика. "Душа" Будды (или вообще любого существа) существующая в скандхах и после их прекращения- это не просто метафизика, а согласно Учению Будды, - заблуждение.


Еще раз? Извольте.
Вы сказали, что нет сущности Татхагата. Разве не вышли вы этим за грани опыта?

----------

Нико (02.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Еще раз? Извольте.
> Вы сказали, что нет сущности Татхагата. Разве не вышли вы этим за грани опыта?


Не вышел. Если бы Вы читали те сутты которые я приводил, то поняли бы, что сам Будда указывал на отсутствие какой-либо скрытой сущности Татхагаты. Он не говорил прямо, что мол нет никакой сщности Татхагаты, также как не говорил, что нет никакого "Я", потому что это ещё больше запутало бы тех, кто придерживался самостных воззрений. Подобные разговоры он всегда начинал с анализа скандх, тем самым подводя человека к тому, чтобы он сам понял, и увидел ответ на свой вопрос. Например подобного неправильного воззрения относительно существования сущности Татхагаты придерживался монах Анурадха и считал, что, якобы, вечная сущность Татхагаты реально существует, но её очень трудно описать и потому это, якобы, нужно делать вне рамок четырёх стандартных категоричных ответов. Будда аналогичным образом, проводя анализ, указывает на ошибочность его идеи.

----------


## Нико

> Не вышел. Если бы Вы читали те сутты которые я приводил, то поняли бы, что сам Будда указывал на отсутствие какой-либо скрытой сущности Татхагаты. Он не говорил прямо, что мол нет никакой сщности Татхагаты, также как не говорил, что нет никакого "Я", потому что это ещё больше запутало бы тех, кто придерживался самостных воззрений. Подобные разговоры он всегда начинал с анализа скандх, тем самым подводя человека к тому, чтобы он сам понял, и увидел ответ на свой вопрос. Например подобного неправильного воззрения относительно существования сущности Татхагаты придерживался монах Анурадха и считал, что, якобы, вечная сущность Татхагаты реально существует, но её очень трудно описать и потому это, якобы, нужно делать вне рамок четырёх стандартных категоричных ответов. Будда аналогичным образом, проводя анализ, указывает на ошибочность его идеи.


Конечно, у Татхагаты нет собственной сущности, как она понимается: нет конкретной, самосущей реальности. В Алмазной сутре об этом говорится, и то же самое можно экстраполировать на все остальные явления. Вопрос в другом: есть ли татхагата, пустой от самобытия?

----------


## Dron

> Если бы Вы читали те сутты


)))))))))))))




> Не вышел. Если бы Вы читали те сутты которые я приводил, то поняли бы, что сам Будда указывал на отсутствие какой-либо скрытой сущности Татхагаты. Он не говорил прямо, что мол нет никакой сщности Татхагаты


Вот именно, что Он не говорил. А вы сказали.

----------

Нико (02.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Конечно, у Татхагаты нет собственной сущности, как она понимается: нет конкретной, самосущей реальности. В Алмазной сутре об этом говорится, и то же самое можно экстраполировать на все остальные явления. Вопрос в другом: есть ли татхагата, пустой от самобытия?


Я ж говорил Вам, что примером является  исторический Будда Шакьямуни. Каждый может достичь пробуждения и увидеть отстутствие какой либо самости в скандхах и их взаимозависимость. Прекращение неведение разрывает цепь патичча-самуппады и после смерти (париниббаны) функционирование скандх прекращается.  




> Вот именно, что Он не говорил. А вы сказали.


Да, Вы правы, я сделал ошибку, что начал говорить об этом, с не подготовленными людьми. )) Например скитальцу Ваччхаготте Будда тоже не говорил о том, что Атмана нет, он просто молчал на этот его вопрос. Но это ведь не означает, что Будда не отрицал существование Атмана! ) Просто он видел ум Ваччхаготты и его неготовность воспринять учение об Анатте. Будда был практичным учителем и не отвечал на любые вопросы, кем попало поставленные. В этом отношении я далёк от совершенства.. )

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Я ж говорил Вам, что примером является  исторический Будда Шакьямуни. Каждый может достичь пробуждения и увидеть отстутствие какой либо самости в скандхах и их взаимозависимость. Прекращение неведение разрывает цепь патичча-самуппады и после смерти (париниббаны) функционирование скандх прекращается.


Т.е. личность, даже несамосущая, как индивидуальный поток сознания исчезает? 



> Да, Вы правы, я сделал ошибку, что начал говорить об этом, с не подготовленными людьми.


А кто подготовлен?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Т.е. личность, даже несамосущая, как индивидуальный поток сознания исчезает?


Что значит несамощуность личности? Это означает, что в абсолютном смысле есть лишь поток безличных феноменов (скандх), а личность (пудгала) - это лишь обозначение или название данное этому взамозависимому процессу становления.  Так вот, если эта несамосущая личность не исчезает, это означает, что неведение не прекратилось. Если же продолжается индивидуальный поток сознания, то это означает, что скандхи продолжают функционировать. А функционирование скандх - это сансара. 




> А кто подготовлен?


У кого не возникают мысли типа: раз среди всего непостоянного, подверженного разрушению, у меня нет никакой вечной сущности, то значит после смерти я буду разрушен, изчезну и т.д. )

----------

Богдан Б (03.09.2012), Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Что значит несамощуность личности? Это означает, что в абсолютном смысле есть лишь поток безличных феноменов (скандх), а личность (пудгала) - это лишь обозначение или название данное этому взамозависимому процессу становления.  Так вот, если эта несамосущая личность не исчезает, это означает, что неведение не прекратилось. Если же продолжается индивидуальный поток сознания, то это означает, что скандхи продолжают функционировать. А функционирование скандх - это сансара.


Классные выводы, логичные. Если вы потрудитесь заглянуть в литературу Махаяны, "Уттаратантру", например, для начала, то убедитесь в том, что есть и иные изречения Будды. Ну про тантру я вообще молчу, как и про принцип неделимости сознания и сопровождающей его энергии и их вечности в своей протяжённости. 




> У кого не возникают мысли типа: раз среди всего непостоянного, подверженного разрушению, у меня нет никакой вечной сущности, то значит после смерти я буду разрушен, изчезну и т.д.


У меня таких мыслей нет. А у Вас?

----------


## Dron

> Да, Вы правы, я сделал ошибку, что начал говорить об этом, с не подготовленными людьми. ))


Я прав не в этом, ибо об этом не говорил, а в том, что вы сделали метафизическое утверждение.
И, вместо того, чтобы это признать, вы стали пенять на мифическую "неподготовленность".



> Например скитальцу Ваччхаготте Будда тоже не говорил о том, что Атмана нет, он просто молчал на этот его вопрос. Но это ведь не означает, что Будда не отрицал существование Атмана! )


Отлично. Тогда Будда и не отрицал свое послесмертное существование, просто молчал.



> Просто он видел ум Ваччхаготты и его неготовность воспринять учение об Анатте. Будда был практичным учителем и не отвечал на любые вопросы, кем попало поставленные. В этом отношении я далёк от совершенства.. )


Просто он видел неготовность некоторых воспринять учение о Трех Телах. Будда был практичным учителем и не отвечал на любые вопросы, кем попало поставленные.
Последним утверждением я не пропагандирую Махаяну, просто указываю на равную обоснованность утверждений.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Классные выводы, логичные. Если вы потрудитесь заглянуть в литературу Махаяны, "Уттаратантру", например, для начала, то убедитесь в том, что есть и иные изречения Будды. Ну про тантру я вообще молчу, как и про принцип неделимости сознания и сопровождающей его энергии и их вечности в своей протяжённости.


Ок. Здесь я соглашусь с тем, что Вы ранее писали - пусть каждый сам реашает, что ему ближе - Палийский канон или литература Махаяны. )




> У меня таких мыслей нет. А у Вас?


Тоже нет. Хоть в чём-то мы похожи. ))

----------

Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Отлично. Тогда Будда и не отрицал свое послесмертное существование, просто молчал.


В том-то и дело, что не молчал. Например Анурадхе Будда  показывает саму ошибочность концепции скрытой сущности Татхагаты, и говорит, что поскольку такой сущности не удаётся обнаружить нигде и никак, то разве можно говорить о том, что она существует и подлежит некоему описанию. Есть ещё Ямака сутта на эту тему. Т.е. молчал Будда  по некоторым вопросам только с теми, кто не входил в число его учеников.




> Просто он видел неготовность некоторых воспринять учение о Трех Телах. Будда был практичным учителем и не отвечал на любые вопросы, кем попало поставленные.
> Последним утверждением я не пропагандирую Махаяну, просто указываю на равную обоснованность утверждений.


Эта обоснованность далеко не равная. ) Относительно Учения, Будда ничего не утаил от своих ближайших учеников. В махаяне конечно же могу считать иначе, ))
 Кстати, после ухода  Ваччхаготты, Будда объяснил Ананде почему он молчал. 



> И снова, Ананда, если бы я, спрошенный Скитальцем: _"Я не существует?"_, ответил: _"Я не существует"_, это еще более сбило бы с толку уже сбитого с толку Ваччхаготту. Ведь он бы подумал бы: "_Раньше действительно у меня был Атман ("я"), но теперь у меня нет его"_.

----------

Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Эта обоснованность далеко не равная. ) Относительно Учения, Будда ничего не утаил от своих ближайших учеников. В махаяне конечно же могу считать иначе, ))
>  Кстати, после ухода  Ваччхаготты, Будда объяснил Ананде почему он молчал.


Ну, надеюсь, Вам, человеку рассуждающему, теперь становится понятнее, почему Будда говорил разным людям разное или молчал о тех вещах, которые многие не смогли бы воспринять. А Махаяна -- просто ознакомьтесь, никто Вас не призывает принимать эту систему.

----------


## Dron

Сергей, Будда отрицал свое послесмертное существование?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А Махаяна -- просто ознакомьтесь, никто Вас не призывает принимать эту систему.


Ранее уже ознакомился. Не моё. ) Кстати говоря в самой Махаяне этих систем столько, что и не знаешь какая из них махаянистее..)




> Сергей, Будда отрицал свое послесмертное существование?


Будда отрицал существование скрытой сущности Татхагаты даже при жизни. Поэтому Ваш вопрос некорректен.

----------

Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Сообщение от *Dron * 
> Сергей, Будда отрицал свое послесмертное существование?





> Будда отрицал существование скрытой сущности Татхагаты даже при жизни. Поэтому Ваш вопрос некорректен.


Вы видите разницу между тем, что я спрашиваю и тем, на что вы отвечаете?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Ранее уже ознакомился. Не моё. ) Кстати говоря в самой Махаяне этих систем столько, что и не знаешь какая из них махаянистее..)


Я бы посоветовала с традицией Наланды ознакомиться. 



> Будда отрицал существование скрытой сущности Татхагаты даже при жизни. Поэтому Ваш вопрос некорректен


А что есть скрытая сущность Татхагаты? И как Будда её отрицал?

----------


## Dron

> А что есть скрытая сущность Татхагаты? И как Будда её отрицал?


Видимо, что то крайне загадочное. По типу кубика Рубика, собранного двумя левшами левыми руками в темной комнате.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (02.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы видите разницу между тем, что я спрашиваю и тем, на что вы отвечаете?


Дрон, пока я вижу отсутствие какой-либо пользы в продолжении беседы с Вами.
Если Будда не утверждает существовании чего-то помимо скандх даже при жизни, то стоит ли задаваться вопросом по поводу существования/несуществования Будды после того, как то - вещество, ощущение, восприятие, умственные образования, сознание, с чем связываются такие термины, как "рожденное" или "нерожденное", полностью уничтожено и искоренено, чтобы никогда более не возникнуть после его смерти? 
Некоторые правда пытались утверждать, что хотя Татхагату нельзя описать в рамках всего этого, то должен быть какой-то иной способ. Будда конечно не поддерживает такого энтузиазма:



> «Итак, Анурадха - если ты не можешь указать на Татхагату как на истину или реальность даже в этой самой жизни - правильно ли будет заявлять: «Друзья, если описывать Татхагату - высшего из людей, величайшего из людей, достигшего наивысших достижений - то это следует делать вне рамок этих четырёх утверждений: «Татхагата существует после смерти, не существует после смерти, и существует и не существует после смерти, ни существует, ни не существует после смерти?»
> «Нет, Учитель».
> «Очень хорошо, Анурадха. Очень хорошо. Как прежде, так и сейчас, я объясняю только страдание и прекращение страдания».

----------

Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А что есть скрытая сущность Татхагаты?


Нечто, что остается после прекращения скандх. Например один из учеников самого Будды, по имени Сати, полагал, что Наставник учил: "Это то же самое сознание, что переселяется и странствует повсюду". Будда спросил его, что он имеет в виду, говоря "сознание". Ответ Сати был классическим: "Это то, что выражает себя, что чувствует, что переживает последствия хороших и плохих дел здесь и там". 
За что был порицаем Буддой:_ "ты слышал, чтобы я излагал учение подобным образом? Разве не объяснял я разными способами сознание, как возникающее из условий?"_




> И как Будда её отрицал?


Рассмотрением безличности Скандх и Взаимозависимого Возникновения из которого следует Взаимозависимое Прекращаение.

----------

Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, пока я вижу отсутствие какой-либо пользы в продолжении беседы с Вами.


Я задаю ясные вопросы. Вы не видите пользы в ответах на ясные вопросы?



> Если Будда не утверждает существовании чего-то помимо скандх даже при жизни, то стоит ли задаваться вопросом по поводу существования/несуществования Будды после того, как то - вещество, ощущение, восприятие, умственные образования, сознание, с чем связываются такие термины, как "рожденное" или "нерожденное", полностью уничтожено и искоренено, чтобы никогда более не возникнуть после его смерти?


Этим вы явно и публично утверждаете пресечение всякого вообще опыта в Паринирване, или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Нико

> «Итак, Анурадха - если ты не можешь указать на Татхагату как на истину или реальность даже в этой самой жизни - правильно ли будет заявлять: «Друзья, если описывать Татхагату - высшего из людей, величайшего из людей, достигшего наивысших достижений - то это следует делать вне рамок этих четырёх утверждений: «Татхагата существует после смерти, не существует после смерти, и существует и не существует после смерти, ни существует, ни не существует после смерти?»
> «Нет, Учитель».
> «Очень хорошо, Анурадха. Очень хорошо. Как прежде, так и сейчас, я объясняю только страдание и прекращение страдания».


\

Вот эту цитату Вы уже раз 10 тут повторили. Ну как же можно говорить и существует, и не существует одновременно? Ваш комп существует сейчас, или не существует? Или не не существует и не не не существует?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я задаю ясные вопросы. Вы не видите пользы в ответах на ясные вопросы?


Вы задёте ясные вопросы с точки зрения человека, совершенно не знакомого с Дхаммой. Для христианина например вполне ясными вопросами будут - "Кто чувствует? Кто видит? Существует ли "я" (душа) после смерти?" и т.д. Для буддиста они некорректны.




> «Учитель, кто чувствует?»
>  «Это неправильный вопрос» - ответил Благословенный. «Я не говорю «чувствует». Если бы я сказал «чувствует», тогда бы вопрос «Кто чувствует?» был бы верным. Но я не говорю так. Поскольку я так не говорю, то правильный вопрос таков: «Из какого необходимого условия возникает чувство?» И правильный ответ таков: «Из контакта как необходимого условия возникает чувство. Из чувства как необходимого условия возникает жажда». 
> 
>  «Учитель, кто жаждет?»
>  «Это неправильный вопрос» - ответил Благословенный. «Я не говорю «жаждет». Если бы я сказал «жаждет», тогда бы вопрос «Кто жаждет?» был бы верным. Но я не говорю так. Поскольку я так не говорю, то правильный вопрос таков: «Из какого необходимого условия возникает жажда?» И правильный ответ таков: «Из чувства как необходимого условия возникает жажда. Из жажды как необходимого условия возникает цепляние». 
> 
>  «Учитель, кто цепляется?»
>  «Это неправильный вопрос» - ответил Благословенный. «Я не говорю «цепляется». Если бы я сказал «цепляется», тогда бы вопрос «Кто цепляется?» был бы верным. Но я не говорю так. Поскольку я так не говорю, то правильный вопрос таков: «Из какого необходимого условия возникает цепляние?» И правильный ответ таков: «Из жажды как необходимого условия возникает цепляние. Из цепляния как необходимого условия возникает становление. Из становления как необходимого условия возникает рождение. Из рождения как необходимого условия возникает старение и смерть, печаль, стенание, боль, беспокойство и отчаяние. Таково возникновение всей этой груды горя и страдания.





> Этим вы явно и публично утверждаете пресечение всякого вообще опыта в Паринирване, или я ошибаюсь?


Я говорю лишь о том, что когда нет сознания и имя-формы, тогда нет и способа для вербального, языкового, концептуального выражения. Другими словами нет никаких оснований говорить о каком-то опыте после Париниббаны.

----------

Bob (03.09.2012), Pyro (02.09.2012), Митяй (02.09.2012), Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот эту цитату Вы уже раз 10 тут повторили.


Получается, что 10-и раз Вам мало для того, чтобы ухватить суть цитаты? ))




> Ну как же можно говорить и существует, и не существует одновременно? Ваш комп существует сейчас, или не существует? Или не не существует и не не не существует?


Ну Вы же например говорите, что никакой сущности Татхагаты нет. И тут же утверждаете, что Татхагата есть.  Вот и получается, что Татхагата у вас и существует, и не существует одновременно. )

----------


## Нико

> Вы задёте ясные вопросы с точки зрения человека, совершенно не знакомого с Дхаммой. Для христианина например вполне ясными вопросами будут - "Кто чувствует? Кто видит? Существует ли "я" (душа) после смерти?" и т.д. Для буддиста они некорректны.


Другими словами, у Вас нет опыта несуществования сознания после паринирваны.

----------


## Нико

> Получается, что 10-и раз Вам мало для того, чтобы ухватить суть цитаты? ))


Вам понятны такие термины, как свабхава и сварупа?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Так как же тогда разговаривать, если а) логика и здравый смысл -- читай -- собственный интеллект -для вас не имеет значения, а только вера в ПК;


Логика и здравый смысл - читай - собственный интеллект не имеет значения для тех, кому необходим посредник между ними и Буддой, растолковывающий "замысел" Будды. А мы как-то... и без посредников все понимаем. Читать умеем, слава богу, Дхамма изложена ясно. Здравый смысл и логика в ней на месте. У кого все в порядке с интеллектом, тому толкователи не нужны.

----------

Bob (03.09.2012), Богдан Б (03.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Логика и здравый смысл - читай - собственный интеллект не имеет значения для тех, кому необходим посредник между ними и Буддой, растолковывающий "замысел" Будды. А мы как-то... и без посредников все понимаем. Читать умеем, слава богу, Дхамма изложена ясно. Здравый смысл и логика в ней на месте. У кого все в порядке с интеллектом, тому толкователи не нужны.


Ну надо же.... Это же просто запредельная мудрость... А то все эти святые люди более 2,500 лет всё пытались что-то толковать и толковать.

----------


## Dron

> Вы задёте ясные вопросы с точки зрения человека, совершенно не знакомого с Дхаммой.


Я давно это подозревал.



> Для христианина например вполне ясными вопросами будут - "Кто чувствует? Кто видит? Существует ли "я" (душа) после смерти?" и т.д. Для буддиста они некорректны.


Они корректны. У мудреца из рода Шакьев есть вполне себе реальная длинная предыстория. У Майтрейи- тоже есть.




> Я говорю лишь о том, что когда нет сознания и имя-формы, тогда нет и способа для вербального, языкового, концептуального выражения. Другими словами нет никаких оснований говорить о каком-то опыте после Париниббаны.


А об отсутствии опыта есть основание говорить?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы были ранее христианином, что ли? По-моему, эти вопросы про "я" после смерти совершенно корретны и для буддистов тоже.


Они корректны только в том случае, если признаётся истинное существование этого самого "я", "души", Атмана.




> Вам понятны такие термины, как свабхава и сварупа?


В Махаяне если я не ошибаюсь, отрицается свабхава дхамм. В Тхераваде дхаммы рассматриваются на уровне параматха-саччи. Так что эти термины не могут Вам объяснить мне каким образом Татхагата "пустой от самобытия" продолжает существовать в Ниббане. ))

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А об отсутствии опыта есть основание говорить?


В Ангруттара Никая 4.174 говорится, что объяснять, остаётся ли что-то после прекращения шести чувственных сфер, или не остаётся (или и то и другое) - значит усложнять не усложняемое. На этом сойдёмся?

----------

Pyro (02.09.2012), Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Они корректны только в том случае, если признаётся существование этого самого "я", "души", Атмана.
> 
> 
> 
> В Махаяне если я не ошибаюсь, отрицается свабхава дхамм. В Тхераваде дхаммы рассматриваются на уровне параматха-саччи. Так что эти термины не могут Вам объяснить мне каким образом Татхагата "пустой от самобытия" продолжает существовать в Ниббане. ))


Вы знаете, когда я преподаю английский, у меня есть методика: вдалбливать человеку в голову материал, пока не усвоится. 

"Душа" и "атман" не тождественны "я". Есть такое понятие как "просто-я", которое лишено характеристик души и атмана. Это просто номинальное понятие, но не одно лишь голое название. Вот оно и продолжает существовать после нирваны. Ну, это просто номинальное "я" Будды или Татхагаты. Почти несуществующее, но на грани былтия и небытия, как мы эти термины понимаем. За ним есть его основа для обозначения, только и всего. А основа -- это очищенные Трикаи. Только и всего.

----------

Сергей Ч (02.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> В Ангруттара Никая 4.174 говорится, что объяснять, остаётся ли что-то после прекращения шести чувственных сфер, или не остаётся (или и то и другое) - значит усложнять не усложняемое. На этом сойдёмся?


Нет.
Вы цитируете тут коаны, а я коанам не обучена. Мне дебаты подавай.

----------


## Dron

> В Ангруттара Никая 4.174 говорится, что объяснять, остаётся ли что-то после прекращения шести чувственных сфер, или не остаётся (или и то и другое) - значит усложнять не усложняемое. На этом сойдёмся?


Сойдемся. И вернемся к березе,  если вы не против.

----------

Сергей Ч (02.09.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вы знаете, когда я преподаю английский, у меня есть методика: вдалбливать человеку в голову материал, пока не усвоится. 
> 
> "Душа" и "атман" не тождественны "я". Есть такое понятие как "просто-я", которое лишено характеристик души и атмана. Это просто номинальное понятие, но не одно лишь голое название. Вот оно и продолжает существовать после нирваны. Ну, это просто номинальное "я" Будды или Татхагаты. Почти несуществующее, но на грани былтия и небытия, как мы эти термины понимаем. За ним есть его основа для обозначения, только и всего. А основа -- это очищенные Трикаи. Только и всего.


Это мнение тоже описано Буддой, как ошибочное. Даже почти несуществующее, как вы говорите - это еще "я", а, значит, сансара. Учителя Будды достигали сферы "Ничто", сферы "Ни восприятия, ни невосприятия" и принимали это за освобождение. Но Будда знал,  - это еще не освобождение, потому что почти несуществующее "я" в этом случае еще присутствует

----------

Сергей Ч (02.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Это мнение тоже описано Буддой, как ошибочное. Даже почти несуществующее, как вы говорите - это еще "я", а, значит, сансара. Учителя Будды достигали сферы "Ничто", сферы "Ни восприятия, ни невосприятия" и принимали это за освобождение. Но Будда знал,  - это еще не освобождение, потому что почти несуществующее "я" в этом случае еще присутствует


Нет, в этих сферах присутствуют ещё латентные омрачения. Поэтому пребывание в них -- не освобождение.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> "Душа" и "атман" не тождественны "я". Есть такое понятие как "просто-я", которое лишено характеристик души и атмана. Это просто номинальное понятие, но не одно лишь голое название. Вот оно и продолжает существовать после нирваны. Ну, это просто номинальное "я" Будды или Татхагаты. Почти несуществующее, но на грани былтия и небытия, как мы эти термины понимаем.


Вас понял. Это точка зрения Махаяны. ) В Тхераваде, Будда конечно же не учит никакому "истинному я". Поэтому есть иная точка зрения, что именно это смутное чувство "Я ЕСМЬ" создает идею "я", которой не соответствует никакая действительность, и понять эту истину - значит осуществить Ниббану, что не очень-то легко. Когда  пять телесных и умственных совокупностей, которые взаимозависимы, действуют вместе как "телесно-духовное устройство", у нас появляется представление о "Я". Но это лишь ложное представление, умственное образование, только одно из 52 умственных образований из четвертой совокупности (Санкхара-кхандха). 
Ощущение "я есмь", возникающее на основе Кхандх, сравнивают с запахом цветка: это ни запах лепестков, ни запах цвета, ни запах пыльцы, но запах цветка. Бхиккху Кхемака в Самъютта-никае  объясняет, что даже достигший ранних ступеней осуществления все еще сохраняет это чувство "Я ЕСМЬ". Но позднее, когда он продвигается дальше, это чувство "Я ЕСМЬ" полностью исчезает.

----------


## Нико

Вы когда-нибудь задумывались о том, что есть несансарическое "я"? Почему Будда Шакьямуни сказал: "Я -- Пробуждённый"? И т.д.

----------


## Нико

> Вас понял. Это точка зрения Махаяны. ) В Тхераваде, Будда конечно же не учит никакому "истинному я". Поэтому есть иная точка зрения, что именно это смутное чувство "Я ЕСМЬ" создает идею "я", которой не соответствует никакая действительность, и понять эту истину - значит осуществить Ниббану, что не очень-то легко. Когда  пять телесных и умственных совокупностей, которые взаимозависимы, действуют вместе как "телесно-духовное устройство", у нас появляется представление о "Я". Но это лишь ложное представление, умственное образование, только одно из 52 умственных образований из четвертой совокупности (Санкхара-кхандха). 
> Ощущение "я есмь", возникающее на основе Кхандх, сравнивают с запахом цветка: это ни запах лепестков, ни запах цвета, ни запах пыльцы, но запах цветка. Бхиккху Кхемака в Самъютта-никае  объясняет, что даже достигший ранних ступеней осуществления все еще сохраняет это чувство "Я ЕСМЬ". Но позднее, когда он продвигается дальше, это чувство "Я ЕСМЬ" полностью исчезает.


Будда-то понимает, что я есмь никакого нету. Но при этом сохраняет поток своей просветлённой индивидуальности. У него нет цепляния за своё так называемое "я", а значит, нет омрачений и страданий. Правда, карма сохраняется, но не та, что приносит страдания, а та, что связывает его с живыми существами и благодаря которой он проявляет свою просветлённую активность.

----------


## Vladiimir

> ...Будда отрицал свое послесмертное существование?


После смерти святой (muni) не попадает ни под какую категорию [именования] (nāmakāyā vimutto). Он не может быть определен (na upeti sankhaṃ). 

Упасива (в Сутта-нипате) задал Будде аналогичный вопрос: 


> "Тот кто «погас» (atthaṃgato – букв. ‘ушел домой’), он не существует или же вечно пребывает невредимый?..."


И получил на него такой ответ: 


> "Нет определения (измерения (pamāṇa)) для того кто «погас», Упасива! Нет таких слов, чтобы можно было сказать о нем. Когда уничтожены все явления (все дхаммы), то и все языковые способы описания уничтожены".

----------

Богдан Б (03.09.2012), Сергей Ч (02.09.2012), Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> "Нет определения (измерения (pamāṇa)) для того кто «погас», Упасива! Нет таких слов, чтобы можно было сказать о нем. Когда уничтожены все явления (все дхаммы), то и все языковые способы описания уничтожены".


А зачем мы тут тогда языковые способы описания применяем? Можно просто заткнуться и уйти в глубокий дзадзен.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы когда-нибудь задумывались о том, что есть несансарическое "я"? Почему Будда Шакьямуни сказал: "Я -- Пробуждённый"? И т.д.


Будда частно использовал выражения: _"я говорю, я учу и т.д."_ Ну и что? Из этого ведь не следует, что есть некое "я"? )) Когда в нашей повседневной жизни мы используем такие выражения, как "я", "ты", "существо", "личность" и т.д., мы не лжем, поскольку нет себя или существа, как такового, но говорим правду сообразно принятым в мире соглашениям. Но конечная истина в том, что в действительности нет никакого "я" или "существа", есть лишь пять безличных совокупностей. 
Можно умело пользоваться  понятиями самости, т.е. понятием "я", душа, эго, самость, в философском рассмотрении, не имея при этом воззрения о "я". Например в ДН 9, Будда напрямую говорит о том, что Татхагата использует эти понятия, не цепляясь к ним.

----------

Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Будда частно использовал выражения: _"я говорю, я учу и т.д."_ Ну и что? Из этого ведь не следует, что есть некое "я"? )) Когда в нашей повседневной жизни мы используем такие выражения, как "я", "ты", "существо", "личность" и т.д., мы не лжем, поскольку нет себя или существа, как такового, но говорим правду сообразно принятым в мире соглашениям. Но конечная истина в том, что в действительности нет никакого "я" или "существа", есть лишь пять безличных совокупностей. 
> Можно умело пользоваться  понятиями самости, т.е. понятием "я", душа, эго, самость, в философском рассмотрении, не имея при этом воззрения о "я". Например в ДН 9, Будда напрямую говорит о том, что Татхагата использует эти понятия, не цепляясь к ним.


Так и я о том же.
Вот Будда -- существо просветлённое, потому что почти все в мире согласились с тем, что есть такое просветлённое существо. Это же и есть самврити-сатья, верно?

----------


## Pyro

удивительно, насколько большая разница между Тхеравадой и Махаяной
в вопросе плохо разбираюсь, но предположу, что все вопросы из за того, что некоторые махаянцы думают, что ихняя хинаяна имеет отношение к Тхераваде

----------

Сергей Ч (02.09.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вы когда-нибудь задумывались о том, что есть несансарическое "я"? Почему Будда Шакьямуни сказал: "Я -- Пробуждённый"? И т.д.


Все-таки нужно иметь представление о полисемии... У слова "я" есть разные значения. 

В выражении "Я -- Пробуждённый", слово "я" является местоимением указывающим на говорящего. Есть другие значения у этого слова... Например, оно может употребляться "для обозначения сознаваемой человеком собственной сущности, самого себя как личности, индивидуума". 

Это все разные значения!!! (Есть еще и другие значения этого слова!)

Например:
Я (мест.) не могу найти свое "Я" (неизм. ср.)
Это разные слова! С разным значением!

Проверка:
Я потерял свое я.
*Он потерял свое он. (Так сказать нельзя!!!)
Но: Он потерял свое я. (Налицо разные слова! Здесь они и выглядят по-разному!)




> Вы когда-нибудь задумывались о том, что есть несансарическое "я"? Почему Будда Шакьямуни сказал: "Я -- Пробуждённый"? И т.д.


Тем более на пали (ведь Вы же знаете, что Будда Шакьямуни по русски не говорил) соответствующие слова внешне непохожи друг на друга: ahaṁ / atta. 
Будда отрицал наличие неизменной сущности в скандхах, но я не припомню, чтобы он отрицал местоимения!

----------

Magan Poh (03.09.2012), Алексей Е (02.09.2012), Богдан Б (03.09.2012), Карло (02.09.2012), Сергей Ч (02.09.2012), Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> После смерти святой (muni) не попадает ни под какую категорию [именования] (nāmakāyā vimutto). Он не может быть определен (na upeti sankhaṃ). 
> 
> Упасива (в Сутта-нипате) задал Будде аналогичный вопрос: 
> И получил на него такой ответ:


Т.е., не отрицал.
А вот это: 



> "Нет определения (измерения (pamāṇa)) для того кто «погас», Упасива! Нет таких слов, чтобы можно было сказать о нем. Когда уничтожены все явления (все дхаммы), то и все языковые способы описания уничтожены"


есть обыкновенная апофатика.

----------


## Нико

> Будда частно использовал выражения: _"я говорю, я учу и т.д."_ Ну и что? Из этого ведь не следует, что есть некое "я"? )) Когда в нашей повседневной жизни мы используем такие выражения, как "я", "ты", "существо", "личность" и т.д., мы не лжем, поскольку нет себя или существа, как такового, но говорим правду сообразно принятым в мире соглашениям. Но конечная истина в том, что в действительности нет никакого "я" или "существа", есть лишь пять безличных совокупностей. 
> Можно умело пользоваться  понятиями самости, т.е. понятием "я", душа, эго, самость, в философском рассмотрении, не имея при этом воззрения о "я". Например в ДН 9, Будда напрямую говорит о том, что Татхагата использует эти понятия, не цепляясь к ним.


Опять-двадцать пять. Вы мне всё про конечную истину твердите, а про номинальную как--то лукавите. Вот именно из этих слов "я учу" и пр. состоят понятия этого обусловленного мира. Вы хотите какой-то третьей категории????

Конечно, Татхагата использует все эти понятия, не цепляясь к ним. И что из этого следует? То, что Татхагата не отвергает относительную истину, хотя она и не высшая истина. Трудно достучаться, ей-богу.

----------


## Dron

> Будда частно использовал выражения: "я говорю, я учу и т.д." Ну и что? Из этого ведь не следует, что есть некое "я"? ))


Будда часто использовал выражение: все непостоянное есть дуккха. Ну и что? Из этого ведь не следует, что есть некая дуккха?
Сергей, так, что-ли?)

----------


## Нико

> Будда отрицал наличие неизменной сущности в скандхах, но я не припомню, чтобы он отрицал местоимения!


А Вы вчитайтесь в канон, там всё ясно, по словам Будды, что он отрицал, а что -- нет. И если бы состояние пресечения было таким уже неизъяснимым и невыразимым, Будда бы просто понюхал цветок и улыбнулся.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Конечно, Татхагата использует все эти понятия, не цепляясь к ним. И что из этого следует?


Из этого следует то, что когда Будда говорит например _"я учу"_, то это не означает, что в действительности есть некое "я" Будды! ))  
_"Ибо это лишь обычные имена, обычные выражения, обычные способы обозначения, обычные описания, и Татхагата употребляет эти способы обозначения, не привязываясь к ним"._ (ДН 9)




> То, что Татхагата не отвергает относительную истину, хотя она и не высшая истина. Трудно достучаться, ей-богу.


Проблема в том, что понятия самости, такие как "я", душа, эго, самость существуют у Вас не только как концепции. Т.е. кроме Пяти совокупностей у Вас есть ещё такое же реальное, как и они, "Я". ))  В Тхераваде реальны только Пять Кхандх, а представление о "Я" или чувство "Я есмь" возникает на их основе. Здесь стоит заметить, что "жажда" имеет своим центром эту ложную идею себя, возникающую из неведения. Так и продолжается этот безначальный Взаимозависимый процесс самопорождения дуккха, сансара.

----------

Богдан Б (03.09.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (02.09.2012), Федор Ф (03.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Будда часто использовал выражение: все непостоянное есть дуккха. Ну и что? Из этого ведь не следует, что есть некая дуккха?
> Сергей, так, что-ли?)


Нет, не так. ) Это уже Вы цепляетесь к словам. Существование "я" Будда опровергал учением об Анатта, а существование дуккха - это Первая Благородная Истина. _"Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания."_ 
Ничего удивительного в том, что Будда использовал привычные нам термины такие как "я" существо, личность. Иными словами, Будда видит всё, что другие живые существа воспринимают ошибочно, но сам остается свободным от заблуждения.

----------

Bob (03.09.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (02.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, не так. ) Это уже Вы цепляетесь к словам. Существование "я" Будда опровергал учением об Анатта, а существование дуккха - это Первая Благородная Истина. _"Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания."_ 
> Ничего удивительного в том, что Будда использовал привычные нам термины такие как "я" существо, личность. Иными словами, Будда видит всё, что другие живые существа воспринимают ошибочно, но сам остается свободным от заблуждения.


А вот тогда ответьте мне: видение Буддой того, что другие живые существа воспринимают ошибочно, -- это относительная истина или нет?

----------


## Dron

> Нет, не так. ) Это уже Вы цепляетесь к словам.


Сергей, "я" есть? Ну хоть какое нибудь?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А вот тогда ответьте мне: видение Буддой того, что другие живые существа воспринимают ошибочно, -- это относительная истина или нет?


Относительная. Если вкратце, то видение Взаимозаисимого возникновения - это абсолютная истина. Видение живого существа - относительная истина.




> Сергей, "я" есть? Ну хоть какое нибудь?


Умственное образование, концепция, или идея своего "я" (саккая-диттхи), конечно есть. )

----------

Pyro (03.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Относительная. Если вкратце, то видение Взаимозаисимого возникновения - это абсолютная истина. Видение живого существа - относительная истина.


Нет, не так видение взаимозависимого происхождения -- это как раз относительная истина. Видение пустоты от самобытия -- абсолютная.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нет, не так видение взаимозависимого происхождения -- это как раз относительная истина. Видение пустоты от самобытия -- абсолютная.


Опять же, это у Вас так. )) У нас видение пустоты, абсолютной истины - это и есть видение Взаимозависимого возникновения. Пробуждение Будды по сути и состоит в открытии им Взаимозависиого возникновения.




> «Тот, кто видит Взаимозависимое Возникновение - тот видит Дхамму. Кто видит Дхамму - тот видит Взаимозависимое Возникновение». (МН 28)
> 
> «Тот, кто видит Дхамму – видит меня, а тот, кто видит меня – должен видеть Дхамму». (СН 22.87)

----------


## Magan Poh

У Нагарджуны так же понимается пустота. Отсутсвие самобытия - это и есть Взаимозависимое возникновение.

----------

Нико (03.09.2012), Сергей Ч (03.09.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А вот тогда ответьте мне: видение Буддой того, что другие живые существа воспринимают ошибочно, -- это относительная истина или нет?





> Относительная


Нет, не согласен. Будда видел все только с точки зрения абсолютной истины. Он не переключался с одной истины на другую по необходимости. Он не мог быть в одном случае просветленным, в другом - омраченным. 
 Видение Буддой того, что другие живые существа воспринимают ошибочно, -- это не относительная истина, а совершенное видение и знание сансары, как она есть.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нет, не согласен. Будда видел все только с точки зрения абсолютной истины. Он не переключался с одной истины на другую по необходимости. Он не мог быть в одном случае просветленным, в другом - омраченным. 
>  Видение Буддой того, что другие живые существа воспринимают ошибочно, -- это не относительная истина, а совершенное видение и знание сансары, как она есть.


Безусловно, у Будды нет необходимости становится на миг омраченным, чтобы знать умы других существ и особенности их восприятия. Язык, на котором говорят о самости - язык людей. Язык, лишенный "я", "сам", "мое" - это язык Дхаммы. Будда в совершенстве владел языком людей и языком Дхаммы. Если бы Будда знал лишь абсолютную истину, то вряд ли бы он смог передать нам невыразимое, вернее указать на него, доступными нам средствами.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.09.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Безусловно, у Будды нет необходимости становится на миг омраченным, чтобы знать умы других существ и особенности их восприятия. Язык, на котором говорят о самости - язык людей. Язык, лишенный "я", "сам", "мое" - это язык Дхаммы. Будда в совершенстве владел языком людей и языком Дхаммы. Если бы Будда знал лишь абсолютную истину, то вряд ли бы он смог передать нам невыразимое, вернее указать на него, доступными нам средствами.


С этим я согласен. Об этом сказано ни раз в разных Никаях. Но вопрос Нико и ваш ответ касается не только языка, но относительной и абсолютной истины в целом. Во всяком случае, так они прозвучали. А если это так, то, на мой взгляд, в вашем ответе допущена ошибка или неточность. Поэтому я уточнил. Для полной ясности.

Не существует двух истин, истина только одна. И она заключается в том, что нет никакого "Я", ни относительного, ни абсолютного. Есть только мнение о "я" на относительном уровне, который (уровень) и является заблуждением. Если же мы будем делить истину на абсолютную и относительную, то, тем самым, вольно или невольно, будем утверждаться в той и другой. Так мы далеко не уедем от сансары.

----------

Богдан Б (03.09.2012), Сергей Ч (03.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, не согласен. Будда видел все только с точки зрения абсолютной истины. Он не переключался с одной истины на другую по необходимости. Он не мог быть в одном случае просветленным, в другом - омраченным. 
>  Видение Буддой того, что другие живые существа воспринимают ошибочно, -- это не относительная истина, а совершенное видение и знание сансары, как она есть.


В Махаянской литературе говорится о том, что Будда видит две истины одновременно, чего не могут архаты и арья-бодхисаттвы. Это результат устранения даже тонких отпечатков неведения. Ещё говорится, Федор, что полностью постичь абс. истину можно только с помощью постижения относительной -- т.е. взаимозависимости.

----------


## Федор Ф

> В Махаянской литературе говорится о том, что Будда видит две истины одновременно, чего не могут архаты и арья-бодхисаттвы. Это результат устранения даже тонких отпечатков неведения. Ещё говорится, Федор, что полностью постичь абс. истину можно только с помощью постижения относительной -- т.е. взаимозависимости.


Взаимозависимое возникновение - это не относительная, а абсолютная истина, как вам уже объяснили. Это знание о сансаре, как она есть. Или, иными словами - истинное знание об обусловленном, в котором нет места никакому "я".

----------


## Won Soeng

Истинное я, нерожденный, истинное лицо, глаз закона это все эпитеты татхагаты, используемые в махаяне вследствие исторического распространения учения Будды. Все это и есть прямое наблюдение взаимообусловленного возникновения дхарм. Но, при этом, когда еще есть пять совокупностей, на них можно указать. Это не будет указанием на Татхагаты, но эти пять совокупностей свидетельствуют о татхагате. Поэтому говорится о пробуждении, о просветлении, о нирване, об освободении. В этом заключена относительная истина.

----------


## Won Soeng

> В Махаянской литературе говорится о том, что Будда видит две истины одновременно, чего не могут архаты и арья-бодхисаттвы. Это результат устранения даже тонких отпечатков неведения. Ещё говорится, Федор, что полностью постичь абс. истину можно только с помощью постижения относительной -- т.е. взаимозависимости.


Махаянская литература не вступает в противоречие с каноном. В каноне же ясно сказано, что Архат воспринимает всю сансару без цепляния. Стоит проверить, что дословно и кому говорится в махаянской литературе. 

Постепенное различение возникшего неведения в какой то момент приводит к мгновенному преодолению всего неведения, когда хоть тонкие, хоть грубые его отпечатки воспринимаются без их возникновения. Просто видится, что при возникновении этого неведения возникают эти устремления, это сознание, эти намарупа, включающие эти шесть сфер чувственного, этот контакт, это чувствование, эту жажду, это цепляние, это становление, это рождение, эти старение и смерть. Это доступно архату, именно такое видение и обьявляется совершенством. 

Не нужно противоставлять учения Махаяны канону, это мешает понять и одно учение, и другое.

----------


## Нико

> Махаянская литература не вступает в противоречие с каноном. В каноне же ясно сказано, что Архат воспринимает всю сансару без цепляния. Стоит проверить, что дословно и кому говорится в махаянской литературе. 
> 
> Постепенное различение возникшего неведения в какой то момент приводит к мгновенному преодолению всего неведения, когда хоть тонкие, хоть грубые его отпечатки воспринимаются без их возникновения. Просто видится, что при возникновении этого неведения возникают эти устремления, это сознание, эти намарупа, включающие эти шесть сфер чувственного, этот контакт, это чувствование, эту жажду, это цепляние, это становление, это рождение, эти старение и смерть. Это доступно архату, именно такое видение и обьявляется совершенством. 
> 
> Не нужно противоставлять учения Махаяны канону, это мешает понять и одно учение, и другое.


Здесь нет противопоставления, но, к сожалению, есть разница между ПК и СК. Скорее всего, примирить некоторые моменты невозможно. Архат, да, лишён цепляния, но не обладает всеведением Будды. Вы будете с этим спорить?

----------


## Топпер

Просьба обсуждать концепции махаяны на соответствующих подфорумах.

----------

Volkoff (05.09.2012), Федор Ф (03.09.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Здесь, видимо, необходимо разобраться, во избежание путаницы, что значит Взаимозависимое происхождение. Если это *знание* о том, как из неведения, как условия, возникает "вся эта масса страдания", сансара, самомнение, бытие - то, да, это абсолютное знание, *абсолютная истина.* 
Если же мы говорим о самом пребывании в обусловленном, то его можно назвать *относительным* уровнем. Но истинным оно быть не может, потому что это и есть сансара, заблуждение.

----------

Won Soeng (03.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Здесь нет противопоставления, но, к сожалению, есть разница между ПК и СК. Скорее всего, примирить некоторые моменты невозможно. Архат, да, лишён цепляния, но не обладает всеведением Будды. Вы будете с этим спорить?


Что такое "всеведение Будды"? В махасатипаттхана сутте Будда говорит о том, что монах может направить свое внимание, если хочет, на другие рождения, другие уделы. Это и есть всеведение. Когда нет преград и препятствий, все можно увидеть. В чем же здесь особенность всеведения Будды? 

Разница есть в объяснении истины, но не в том, что объяняется. Пока в традициях есть архаты, пробужденные, истина продолжает передаваться.

----------

Федор Ф (03.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Здесь, видимо, необходимо разобраться, во избежание путаницы, что значит Взаимозависимое происхождение. Если это *знание* о том, как из неведения, как условия, возникает "вся эта масса страдания", сансара, самомнение, бытие - то, да, это абсолютное знание, *абсолютная истина.* 
> Если же мы говорим о самом пребывании в обусловленном, то его можно назвать *относительным* уровнем. Но истинным оно быть не может, потому что это и есть сансара, заблуждение.


Все верно. Видение конкретного неведения (влечения, избегания или безразличия по отношению к чему-либо) есть прекращение этого неведения, такое влечение, избегание или безразличие не возникают.  Поэтому прекращение неведения и есть абсолютная истина, все видится как есть. Когда неведение возникает, видение видит лишь часть истины, обусловленную неведением, то есть относительно привлекательного, избегаемого или игнорируемого. Но неверно, что это не истина. Это то, что наблюдается, возникновение и прекращение дхарм. Просто истина, ограниченная неведением

----------


## Нико

Мне Топпер запретил давать тут дальнейшие разъяснения.....

----------


## Федор Ф

> Просто истина, ограниченная неведением


Не. Что значит истина, ограниченная неведением? Или истина, или заблуждение. Или неведение - или знание. Давайте называть вещи своими именами и не плодить призрачные полуистины.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не. Что значит истина, ограниченная неведением? Или истина, или заблуждение. Или неведение - или знание. Давайте называть вещи своими именами и не плодить призрачные полуистины.


Относительная истина отличается от ошибок.
Видеть то, что возникло - это истина. Не видеть то, что возникло - это неведение.
Видеть то, что не возникло - это иллюзия, ошибка. 

Если называть ограниченное видение ошибкой - это будет недостаточно точно. Будет не понятно, от чего нужно освободиться.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне Топпер запретил давать тут дальнейшие разъяснения.....


Можем открыть новую тему в другом разделе. Процитируйте то, на что хотите ответить или возразить и продолжим нашу дискуссию там.

----------


## Нико

> Можем открыть новую тему в другом разделе. Процитируйте то, на что хотите ответить или возразить и продолжим нашу дискуссию там.


Давайте, я открою в махаянском разделе тему "Две истины". В Этом треде всё к этому свелось....

Гмм, а махаянского раздела почему-то нет. Есть Общий форум, тибетский и межбуддийский.....

----------


## Топпер

> Давайте, я открою в махаянском разделе тему "Две истины". В Этом треде всё к этому свелось....


Если нужно будет перенести какие-либо сообщения из этой темы туда, напишите мне.



> Гмм, а махаянского раздела почему-то нет. Есть Общий форум, тибетский и межбуддийский.....


На общем можно с позиций разных школ обсуждать. В межбуддийском - тоже самое, но на более высоком уровне. В Тибетском - с т.з. школ тибетского буддизма.

----------


## Dron

> После смерти святой (muni) не попадает ни под какую категорию [именования] (nāmakāyā vimutto). Он не может быть определен (na upeti sankhaṃ).


Как принадлежащий одной из этих категорий. Зато легко может быть определен как непринадлежащий этим категориям. Так определил Будда, затем-Vladimir.

----------


## Dron

> удивительно, насколько большая разница между Тхеравадой и Махаяной


Не очень большая)
А именно такая:
Т.: Будда запретил говорить о том, что будет после паринирваны!
М.: Это понятно, ведь незнающим анатман неясно даже, что есть ДО паринирваны.



> в вопросе плохо разбираюсь, но предположу, что все вопросы из за того, что некоторые махаянцы думают, что ихняя хинаяна имеет отношение к Тхераваде


Не.

----------


## AlexТ

> Не очень большая)
> А именно такая:
> Т.: Будда запретил говорить о том, что будет после паринирваны!
> М.: Это понятно, ведь незнающим анатман неясно даже, что есть ДО паринирваны.
> 
> Не.



Париниббана это конец а не начало чего то нового. Поэтому вопрос "_что будет после париниббаны_" не совсем точный. "После" не будет.

----------

Сергей Ч (07.09.2012), Топпер- (07.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Париниббана это конец а не начало чего то нового. Поэтому вопрос "_что будет после париниббаны_" не совсем точный. "После" не будет.


Вы, как тхеравадин, не вправе об этом рассуждать. Объяснить, почему?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Как принадлежащий одной из этих категорий. Зато *легко* может быть определен как непринадлежащий этим категориям. Так определил Будда, затем- вы.


Правильно, фантазировать всегда легко. )  Будда не определял Татхагату и как принадлежащим одной из этих категорий и как непринадлежащим этим категориям. Например монах Анурадха, также придерживался неправильного воззрения о том, что существует некая истинная скрытая сущность Татхагаты, и услышав, что Татхагата не может быть определен в рамках четырёх категорий, начинает считать, что эту сущность, видимо, можно описать вне рамок этих вопросов. Будда проводит последовательный анализ, чтобы показать Анурадхе саму ошибочность концепции скрытой сущности Татхагаты:




> «Итак, Анурадха - если ты не можешь указать на Татхагату как на истину или реальность даже в этой самой жизни - правильно ли будет заявлять: «Друзья, если описывать Татхагату - высшего из людей, величайшего из людей, достигшего наивысших достижений - то это следует делать вне рамок этих четырёх утверждений: «Татхагата существует после смерти, не существует после смерти, и существует и не существует после смерти, ни существует, ни не существует после смерти?»
> «Нет, Учитель».
> «Очень хорошо, Анурадха. Очень хорошо. Как прежде, так и сейчас, я объясняю только страдание и прекращение страдания».





> Не очень большая)
>  А именно такая:
>  Т.: Будда запретил говорить о том, что будет после паринирваны!
>  М.: Это понятно, ведь незнающим анатман неясно даже, что есть ДО паринирваны.


Та не запрещал Будда говорить о том, что будет после париниббаны, )) он говорил, что это не представляется возможным. А взгляды тех, кто всё же утверждал некое бытие после париниббаны он называл "всецело глупыми".

----------

Топпер- (07.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Правильно, фантазировать всегда легко. )  Будда не определял Татхагату и как принадлежащим одной из этих категорий и как непринадлежащим этим категориям. Например монах Анурадха, также придерживался неправильного воззрения о том, что существует некая истинная скрытая сущность Татхагаты


Разве я придерживался воззрения, подобного Анураддхе? Где? Укажите, или извинитесь.
Я считаю мое требование справедливым и обоснованным, а вы?

----------


## Dron

> Та не запрещал Будда говорить о том, что будет после париниббаны, )) он говорил, что это не представляется возможным.


Что не представляется возможным?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Разве я придерживался воззрения, подобного Анураддхе? Где? Укажите, или извинитесь.
> Я считаю мое требование справедливым и обоснованным, а вы?


Вы пишите, что Татхагата _"легко может быть определен как непринадлежащий этим категориям"_. Будда говорит Анураддхе, что Татхагата не может быть определен как непринадлежащий этим категориям. Чем, в данном случае, Ваше воззрение отличается от взглядов Анураддхи?




> Что не представляется возможным?


Говорить о том, что будет после париниббаны.

----------

Дмитрий С (07.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Вы пишите, что Татхагата _"легко может быть определен как непринадлежащий этим категориям"_. Будда говорит Анураддхе, что Татхагата не может быть определен как непринадлежащий этим категориям. Чем, в данном случае, Ваше воззрение отличается от взглядов Анураддхи?


 Вы Сергей, хорошо ли сами читали, что цитируете?))
Вот это, например, прочитали, поняли?:




> «Итак, Анурадха - если ты не можешь указать на Татхагату как на истину или реальность даже в этой самой жизни


)Это просто отражение моего поста, хотя про Анурадху я читаю впервые в жизни:



> Т.: Будда запретил говорить о том, что будет после паринирваны!
> М.: Это понятно, ведь незнающим анатман неясно даже, что есть ДО паринирваны.


Анураддха не понимал анатман, поэтому любые его суждения о сущестований/несуществовании, до или после смерти не имели смысла, это были просто игры ума, фантазии.




> Вы пишите, что Татхагата "легко может быть определен как непринадлежащий этим категориям". Будда говорит Анураддхе, что Татхагата не может быть определен как непринадлежащий этим категориям. Чем, в данном случае, Ваше воззрение отличается от взглядов Анураддхи?


Ясна береза, чем. Тем, что А. оперировал атманным существованием и несущестованием, а я оперирую анатманным.

----------

Сергей Ч (07.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> )Это просто отражение моего поста, хотя про Анурадху я читаю впервые в жизни:


Хорошо коли так. )




> Ясна береза, чем. Тем, что А. оперировал *атманным существованием и несущестованием*, а я оперирую* анатманным*.


А вот тут загвоздка. Анатман (Анатта) в учении Будды понимается как отсутствие чего-либо кроме безличных взаимозависимых совокупностей (скандх), которые есть дуккха. Будда учит прекращению страдания, то есть прекращению этих пяти безличных, изменчивых и страдательных феноменов, что и является освобождением. Почему Будда и говорит, что Татхагату можно увидеть в видении Дхаммы (т.е. Взаимозависимого возникновения).  В этом смысле Архат ничем не отличает от простых существ, но именно видение этой взаимозависимости, самопробуждение в Истину (Дхамму), делает его Архатом.  Если Вы также понимаете учение об Антта, то вопросов нет. 
Но у меня сложилось впечатление, что Вы утверждаете Татхагату, существующего неким анатманическим образом.. )

----------

Топпер- (07.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Хорошо коли так. )


Это так. Значит, это хорошо. Значит, Махаяна хороша.




> А вот тут загвоздка. Анатман (Анатта) в учении Будды понимается как отсутствие чего-либо кроме безличных взаимозависимых совокупностей (скандх), которые есть дуккха.


Анатман есть отсутствие несуществующего. Скандхи - анатман, ибо ничего несуществующего в них нет. Атмана например.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это так. Значит, это хорошо. Значит, Махаяна хороша.
> 
> Анатман есть отсутствие несуществующего. Скандхи - анатман, ибо ничего несуществующего в них нет. Атмана например.


Кстати говоря, и помимо скандх ничего нет, кроме Ниббаны. Таким образом есть лишь дуккха (скандхи) и прекращение дуккха (ниббана). Разве Махаяна не добавляет к этому что-то ещё - например Татхагату в Ниббане, проявляющего активность?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dron

> Кстати говоря, и помимо скандх ничего нет, кроме Ниббаны. Таким образом есть лишь дуккха (скандхи) и прекращение дуккха (ниббана). Разве Махаяна не добавляет к этому что-то ещё - например Татхагату в Ниббане, проявляющего активность?


Вы признали некорректность сравнения моего мнения с мнением Анируддхи?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы признали некорректность сравнения моего мнения с мнением Анируддхи?


Я пока не увидел особой разницы взглядов Анураддхи о полностью трансцендентном Татхагате, не имеющем сущностной связи с 5 совокупностями, и вашими взглядами об анатманическом существовании Татхагаты.

----------


## Dron

> Я пока не увидел особой разницы взглядов Анураддхи о полностью трансцендентном Татхагате, не имеющем сущностной связи с 5 совокупностями, и вашими взглядами об анатманическом существовании Татхагаты.


Мы можем прояснить эту разницу при условии ваших ответов на мои вопросы в виде: 1) да; 2) нет; 3) вопрос некорректен.
Годится?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мы можем прояснить эту разницу при условии ваших ответов на мои вопросы в виде: 1) да; 2) нет; 3) вопрос некорректен.
> Годится?


Для прояснения разницы Вам было досточно ответить на мой ранее поставленный вопрос:




> Кстати говоря, и помимо скандх ничего нет, кроме Ниббаны. Таким образом есть лишь дуккха (скандхи) и прекращение дуккха (ниббана). Разве Махаяна не добавляет к этому что-то ещё - например Татхагату в Ниббане, проявляющего активность?

----------


## Dron

> Для прояснения разницы Вам было досточно ответить на мой ранее поставленный вопрос:


Возможно. Но я решил прояснить разницу по другому. Вы принимаете этот, другой вариант?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Возможно. Но я решил прояснить разницу по другому. Вы принимаете этот, другой вариант?


Давайте попробуем, если Вам это действительно нужно. )

----------


## Dron

> Давайте попробуем, если Вам это действительно нужно. )


Принято.




> Анураддха не понимал анатман, поэтому любые его суждения о сущестований/несуществовании, до или после смерти не имели смысла, это были просто игры ума, фантазии.


Согласны?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Анураддха не понимал анатман, поэтому любые его суждения о сущестований/несуществовании, до или после смерти не имели смысла, это были просто игры ума, фантазии.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Согласны?


Нет.
Анурадха понимал, что все совокупности непостоянны и ни одна из них не является "я", также как и вместе они не образуют Татхагату. Но у него оставался умозрительный взгляд, что Татхагата существует как-то иначе и может быть определён  вне общепринятых категорий.

----------


## Dron

> Нет.
> Анурадха понимал, что все совокупности непостоянны и ни одна из них не является "я", также как и вместе они не образуют Татхагату. Но у него оставался умозрительный взгляд, что Татхагата существует как-то иначе и может быть определён  вне общепринятых категорий.


Анурадха понимал атман сущего,так?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Анурадха понимал атман сущего,так?


Нет. Просто у него была привязанность к  атте, поэтому он не развивал имевшееся понимание анатты, а вместо этого пытался найти объяснение самостным воззрениям. Будда вновь проводит для него последовательный анализ, чтобы показать Анурадхе саму ошибочность представлений об атте.

----------


## Dron

> Нет. Просто у него была привязанность к  атте, поэтому он не развивал имевшееся понимание анатты, а вместо этого пытался найти объяснение самостным воззрениям. Будда вновь проводит для него последовательный анализ, чтобы показать Анурадхе саму ошибочность представлений об атте.


Ответ Будды применим к подобным А., или ко всем?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ответ Будды применим к подобным А., или ко всем?


Думаю, что ко всем. Ибо в данном случае, Будда не говорит Анурадхе чего-то иного, по сравнению с тем, чему он учит всех.

----------


## Dron

> Думаю, что ко всем.


И к тем, кто понимал анатман сущего?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И к тем, кто понимал анатман сущего?


Почему нет? Разве ответ Будды данный Анурадхе будет противоречием их знанию?

----------


## Dron

> Почему нет? Разве ответ Будды данный Анурадхе будет противоречием их знанию?


Имхо, дико будет.

----------


## Dron

«Итак, Анурадха - если ты не можешь указать на Татхагату как на истину или реальность даже в этой самой жизни - правильно ли будет заявлять: «Друзья, если описывать Татхагату - высшего из людей, величайшего из людей, достигшего наивысших достижений - то это следует делать вне рамок этих четырёх утверждений: «Татхагата существует после смерти, не существует после смерти, и существует и не существует после смерти, ни существует, ни не существует после смерти?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Очень хорошо, Анурадха. Очень хорошо. Как прежде, так и сейчас, я объясняю только страдание и прекращение страдания».
Т.е., Анурадха считал,что Будда станет чем-то вне указанных рамок после смерти, так? Обретет новый статус существования, которого не было до смерти?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> «Очень хорошо, Анурадха. Очень хорошо. Как прежде, так и сейчас, я объясняю только страдание и прекращение страдания».
> Т.е., Анурадха считал,что Будда станет чем-то вне указанных рамок после смерти, так? Обретет новый статус существования, которого не было до смерти?


Нет, по всей видимости он считал, что у Будды есть нечто называемое Татхагатой, некая сущность Татхагаты, природа Будды, которая не может быть описана в рамках четырех известных утверждений, поэтому он считал, что если и можно описать Татхагату, то это нужно делать вне рамок этих утверждений.

----------


## Dron

> Нет, по всей видимости он считал, что у Будды есть нечто называемое Татхагатой, некая сущность Татхагаты, природа Будды, которая не может быть описана в рамках четырех известных утверждений, поэтому он считал, что если и можно описать Татхагату, то это нужно делать вне рамок этих утверждений.


Т.е. он ошибался относительно и Татхагаты при жизни?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Т.е. он ошибался относительно и Татхагаты при жизни?


Да.

----------


## Dron

> Да.


Ошибка состояла в приписывании этой самой сущности вне-х?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ошибка состояла в приписывании этой самой сущности вне-х?


Ошибка была в утверждении этой самой сущности без всяких на то оснований.

----------


## Dron

> Нет, по всей видимости он считал, что у Будды есть нечто называемое Татхагатой, некая сущность Татхагаты, природа Будды, которая не может быть описана в рамках четырех известных утверждений, поэтому он считал, что если и можно описать Татхагату, то это нужно делать вне рамок этих утверждений.


Т.е., сущность Татхагаты может быть описана в рамках этих утверждений? В противоположность мнению Анирудхи?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Т.е., сущность Татхагаты может быть описана в рамках этих утверждений? В противоположность мнению Анирудхи?


Само воззрение о скрытой сущности Татхагаты ведёт к укоренению различных мнений - либо одно из четырех утверждений («Татхагата существует после смерти, не существует после смерти, и существует и не существует после смерти, ни существует, ни не существует после смерти»), либо попытка описать Татхагату вне этих утверждений (мнение Анурудхи).

----------


## Dron

> Само воззрение о скрытой сущности Татхагаты ведёт к укоренению различных мнений - либо одно из четырех утверждений («Татхагата существует после смерти, не существует после смерти, и существует и не существует после смерти, ни существует, ни не существует после смерти»), либо попытка описать Татхагату вне этих утверждений (мнение Анурудхи).


Вы отвечаете о *скрытой сущности*, а я спрашивал о *сущности*. Разница вам, Сергей, очевидна, или нужны доп. пояснения?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы отвечаете о *скрытой сущности*, а я спрашивал о *сущности*. Разница вам, Сергей, очевидна, или нужны доп. пояснения?


В данном случае, это не принципиально. Анурудха считал её скрытой, иные полагали сущностью Татхагаты например сознание. Т.е. Будда не поддерживал разговоры о том, что есть ещё что-то помимо скандх, что якобы остаётся после их прекращения или наоборот разрушается после смерти пробужденного, как это полагал например монах Ямака.

----------


## Dron

> В данном случае, это не принципиально. Анурудха считал её скрытой, иные полагали сущностью Татхагаты например сознание. Т.е. Будда не поддерживал разговоры о том, что есть ещё что-то помимо скандх, что якобы остаётся после их прекращения или наоборот разрушается после смерти пробужденного, как это полагал например монах Ямака.


Это ОК.
Тогда вопрос:
Обладает ли Татхагата какой-либо нескрытой сущностью?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это ОК.
> Тогда вопрос:
> Обладает ли Татхагата какой-либо нескрытой сущностью?


Как бы Татхгата обошёлся с подобным вопросом? Думаю так: "Считаете ли Вы Татхагатой форму?.. чувство?.. восприятие?.." и т.д.

----------


## Dron

> Как бы Татхгата обошёлся с подобным вопросом? Думаю так: "Считаете ли Вы Татхагатой форму?.. чувство?.. восприятие?.." и т.д.


Ответьте за себя, Сергея, а не за Татхагату.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ответьте за себя, Сергея, а не за Татхагату.


Я тоже не вижу в подобных вопросах никакой пользы. Ничего кроме запутанности от них ждать не стоит. Вопрос: "Обладает ли Татхагата какой-либо нескрытой (скрытой) сущностью?" - это примерно тоже самое, что вопрос: "Существует ли "я"?

----------


## Dron

> Я тоже не вижу в подобных вопросах никакой пользы. Ничего кроме запутанности от них ждать не стоит. Вопрос: "Обладает ли Татхагата какой-либо нескрытой (скрытой) сущностью?" - это примерно тоже самое, что вопрос: "Существует ли "я"?


Существую ли Я? Нормальный вопрос. Относительно- да. Абсолютно- нет.
Вы от отличения абсолютного и относительного ничего не ожидаете, кроме запутанности, да?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Существую ли Я? Нормальный вопрос. Относительно- да. Абсолютно- нет.
> Вы от отличения абсолютного и относительного ничего не ожидаете, кроме запутанности, да?


Существует ли Dron или Сергей Чернявский? Относительно- да. Абсолютно- нет.
Существует ли "Я" (Атман) Drona или Сергей Чернявского? - вопрос не нормальный. )

----------


## Dron

> Существует ли Dron или Сергей Чернявский? Относительно- да. Абсолютно- нет.
> Существует ли "Я" (Атман) Drona или Сергей Чернявского? - вопрос не нормальный. )


Это нормальный вопрос. Всякий, вправе задать этот вопрос. И получить на него однозначный ответ. Атмана Дрона и Чернявского нет. Так сказал Будда.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это нормальный вопрос. Всякий, вправе задать этот вопрос. И получить на него однозначный ответ. Атмана Дрона и Чернявского нет. Так сказал Будда.


Да, задать этот вопрос вправе каждый. Но на вопрос о том, существует "Я" (Атман) или нет, Будда отвечал молчанием, так как этот вопрос некорректный и не ведет к Пробуждению. Убеждение в отсутствии "Я" - один из характерных примеров теоретизирования:  

http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn02.htm

----------


## До

> «я объясняю только страдание и прекращение страдания»


Вот сущность Татхагаты.

----------


## Dron

> Да, задать этот вопрос вправе каждый. Но на вопрос о том, существует "Я" (Атман) или нет, Будда отвечал молчанием, так как этот вопрос некорректный и не ведет к Пробуждению.


О, то есть, Будда спасся независимо от того, есть атман или нет?

----------


## Dron

> Вот сущность Татхагаты.


Анатман уже не сущность Татхагаты, да?)

----------


## До

> Анатман уже не сущность Татхагаты, да?)


Не обижайтесь.

----------


## Dron

> Не обижайтесь.


Так, я записываю. Это была первая заповедь от проповедника анатмана и ананатмана?
Замрем-ка хором, да послушаем - какая же будет вторая?
Итак?

----------


## До

> Так, я записываю. Это была первая заповедь от проповедника анатмана и ананатмана? Замрем-ка хором, да послушаем - какая же будет вторая? Итак?


Ой, не тролльте меня.

----------


## Dron

> Ой, не тролльте меня.


Когда мне будет амнистия?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> О, то есть, Будда спасся независимо от того, есть атман или нет?


Само наличие воззрения о "Я" (Атмане) уже несёт в себе привязанность к этому воззрению, независимо от того, утверждается ли Атман или отрицается. Будда спасся не потому что нет Атмана, он спасся потому что есть спасение. ) Убеждения "У меня есть "Я" или "У меня нет "Я" - это всё называется "путами,  чащей воззрений, грудой воззрений, искажением воззрений, спутанностью воззрений, путами воззрений. Скованный путами воззрений, необученный заурядный человек не освобождён от рождения, старения, смерти, от печали, стенания, боли, горя и отчаяния." И это всё является следствием неправильно направленного внимания на неподходящие мысли и вопросы - «Был ли я в прошлом? Не было ли меня в прошлом? Чем я был в прошлом? Каким я был в прошлом? Будучи чем я был таким в прошлом? Буду ли я в будущем? Не будет ли меня в будущем? Чем я буду в будущем? Каким я буду в будущем? Будучи чем я буду таким в будущем?» Или вместо этого он внутренне запутан в настоящем: «Есть ли я? Нет ли меня? Что я? Каков я? Откуда взялась эта моя душа? Куда она уйдёт?»

"Вот каким образом он правильно направляет внимание: «Это - страдание… Это - причина страдания… Это - прекращение страдания… Это - путь, ведущий к прекращению страдания». По мере того, как он таким образом правильно направляет внимание, три путы отбрасываются в нём: 

٭  воззрение о «я», 
٭  скептические сомнения 
٭  привязанность к обрядам и церемониям"

(МН 2)

----------


## Dron

> Само наличие воззрения о "Я" (Атмане) уже несёт в себе привязанность к этому воззрению


О любом "Я", или о "Я" -Атмане?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> О любом "Я", или о "Я" -Атмане?


О "Я"- Атмане. 
Местоимение "я" - используемое в повседневной жизни, не всегда говорит о привязанности к воззрению о "Я" -Атмане. Например в ДН 9, Будда напрямую говорит о том, что Татхагата использует эти понятия, не цепляясь к ним.

----------


## Dron

> О "Я"- Атмане. 
> Местоимение "я" - используемое в повседневной жизни, не всегда говорит о привязанности к воззрению о "Я" -Атмане. Например в ДН 9, Будда напрямую говорит о том, что Татхагата использует эти понятия, не цепляясь к ним.


Приятно общаться с людьми, вспоминающими все, что надо, в нужный момент)

----------

Сергей Ч (15.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

Анурадха понимал эту разницу?

----------

